# September 2WW ~ TTC with TX/Au Natural



## Martha Moo (Jan 30, 2004)

*Welcome!*​ *  This is a thread for Ladies Testing between 1st and 30th September,  *​ *who have had IVF, ICSI, PGD, FET, IUI or OI, Clomid/**Tamoxifen*​ [csv=] Name, TX, OTD, Result

hjt, ICSI, 1st September, 
Divegirl99, ICSI, 1st September, 
Jodes17, ICSI, 1st September, 
wendybess, IVF, 2nd September, 
Pauline83, ICSI, 2nd September, 
Fingerscrossed79, ICSI, 2nd September, 
Sugarsweet, IVF, 2nd September, 
GMV5913, IUI, 4th September, 
RSH0308, IVF, 5th September, 
Bee-Bee, IVF, 5th September, 
Frazermic, , 5th September, 
sheebs, ICSI, 5th September, 
Gaynorann, ICSI, 5th September, 
Swanage, FET, 6th September, 
slb628, FET, 7th September, 
Chez73M, IVF, 7th September, 
Sumi, ICSI, 7th September, 
Captain10, IVF, 8th September, 
Flopsybunny, Clomid/OI, 9th September, 
Kittykins, IVF, 9th September, 
MrsRTodd, IVF, 9th September, 
vic-n-ste, ICSI, 10th September, 
Osborne, FET, 10th September, 
selzi, IVF, 10th September,  
MrsG09, ICSI, 10th September, 
Ruthyshimona, FET, 10th September, 
Lorna_H, IVF, 12th September, 
MrsC78, ICSI, 12th September, 
Smiling angel, , 13th September, 
kimmy 30, ICSI, 13th September, 
Smiles35, ICSI, 14th September, 
Mimi Von Trapp, ICSI, 14th September, 
Chuichi, IVF, 15th September, 
Noahsark, IVF, 15th September, 
rachel petch, IVF, 16th September, 
goingcrazy78, IVF, 16th September, 
Magicalbabydust, IVF, 17th September, 
Bbeauty, FET, 17th September, 
adele louise, ICSI, 18th September, 
KELZ29, FET, 18th September, 
Tinks01, FET, 18th September, 
panicstricken, IVF, 19th September, 
the2mummies, ICSI, 19th September, 
Pinot, IVF, 19th Septermber, 
tara83, IUI, 21st September, 
Fishes, ICSI, 21st September, 
Josie37, IVF, 22nd September, 
Kitty_Kate, FET, 24th September, 
ClarissaN, IUI, 25th September, 
karen55, FET, 25th September, 
Sameea, ICSI, 26th September, 
Bombsh3ll, ICSI, 26th September, 
Dids72, IVF, 26th September, 
Evie-Bean, IVF, 27th September, 
Twinter12, IVF, 27th September, 
Nature, IVF, 28th September, 
Louket, ICSI, 30th September, 
hereishoping, IVF,  , 
[/csv]

Donna Marie​


----------



## GMV5913 (Aug 18, 2012)

Hi, 

Please can you add me to the list. I had my first IUI on Friday 17th August and my OTD is Tuesday 4th September. 

Thanks


----------



## hjt (Jul 3, 2012)

Hello
Could I join too.  I had a 2 day transfer following ICSI on Saturday. OTD is September 1st.  
2 days down, only 12 to go...


----------



## divegirl99 (Dec 5, 2011)

Hi,

Can I join you, my OTD is also September 1st.


----------



## Martha Moo (Jan 30, 2004)

Hi Ladies

Welcome to the thread, wishing you all lots of luck for the wait and a bfp

Sending      and 

Donna


----------



## wendybess (Aug 9, 2010)

Hi, Im due to test 2nd September. Had day 4 transfer today. Please can you add me to the list       everyone


----------



## Martha Moo (Jan 30, 2004)

Hi Ladies

Welcome WendyBess and lots of luck for your 2ww

  all around 

Donna


----------



## Jodes17 (Feb 16, 2010)

Hi
May I join please my OTD is 1st September


----------



## Pauline83 (Mar 8, 2012)

Hi Everyone, 

I had E/C last wednesday 15th and transfer on Friday 17th with two 6 cell embryos. 

My OTD is Sunday 2nd Sept, hoping I can hold out til then but will probably test on the 1st...trying to stay positive (though not easy at times!), keeping occupied and watching comedy's to try to stay sane and have plenty of 'happy hormones' flowing through my body to help 'Fred' and 'Bob' stay happy and hopefully implant good and strong! 

Best of luck to everyone - speak to you soon!! 

Love Pauline x x x x


----------



## Martha Moo (Jan 30, 2004)

Hi Ladies

Welcome Jodes17 and Pauline83

Sending daily   and        

Donna


----------



## Jodes17 (Feb 16, 2010)

Hi
Good luck everyone in this 2ww. 
Pauline, I know how you're feeling. I don't know what the best way is to get through it. I try and rest and read a lot to distract myself and stop counting the days!! Been feeling very tired so hoping that's a good sign. I had day 3 transfer and have 3 embies on board - Two 7 cell and one 8 cell.  
Jx


----------



## hjt (Jul 3, 2012)

Morning everyone!
Hope you are all coping with the 2WW.
I have been driving myself demented googling things to avoid during early pregnancy    Seems like everything can be transformed into a potential hazard  ! Have barred myself from looking any more before I start worrying about leaving the house... 
Lots of   and   to you all.
Hx


----------



## Jodes17 (Feb 16, 2010)

Hi H 
I'm the same, I wish I'd kept a diary when I did this 2 years ago as I can't remember much. There's so many foods that are potentially bad it seems, I'll end up eating nothing but toast soon! Are you getting symptoms? I'm tired and slight AF type light cramps
Jx


----------



## Pauline83 (Mar 8, 2012)

Hello everyone!! 

So I am now 6 days post transfer (7 days if you count day of transfer?!?) - Having some twinges in my boobs last day or so and light AF type cramps, I hope its signs that 'Fred' and 'Bob' are snuggled in nicely but I know that it probably is the effects of the progestrone suppositories. My clinic also advised my to take a small shot of the HCG injection on Tuesday (21st) to keep the womb lining thick for implantation I think - so could just be the effects of that  

Good luck everyone, take care!! ....and best of luck in staying sane during the 2ww!!!  

Love Pauline x x


----------



## crazyroychick (Aug 21, 2012)

My OTD 28/8 and becoming more of a basket case as the days go on! 3rd 2WW and doesn't get any easier! Good luck everyone xx


----------



## Pauline83 (Mar 8, 2012)

Good luck Crazyroychick...fingers crossed it will be 3rd time lucky for you!!        

Love Pauline x x


----------



## Flopsybunny (Nov 14, 2011)

Hi all, 

Please can I join you. I'm not technically on the 2ww yet but will be from tomorrow.  I'm on my second cycle of Clomid and just had my OI injection so I should ov tomorrow so OTD should be 9 September. My clinic is hot on follow up so they will check if I ov'd on Sunday, give me an injection to extend the luteal phase a week later and do a blood test on OTD. Off to enjoy the fun bit now  

Fingers crossed for everyone.


----------



## Pauline83 (Mar 8, 2012)

I had horrible heartburn last night (I've never had it before!!) - still got it today but better compared to earlier. Also still getting some AF type light cramps, I'm hoping it means 'Fred' and 'Bob' have snuggled in nicely, though having done a google search I'm pretty sure its more to do with the progesterone suppositories and the top up HCG injection my clinic told me to take last tuesday. Any thoughts on how to ease heartburn in a baby friendly way? I've decided to eat small snacks but often today and have some ginger biscuits to nibble on too. Didnt think heartburn was an early pregnancy sign but apprently it is! Really wish I knew if I am pregnant      - I'm sure it would make these symptoms so much easier to deal with - otherwise this is just cruel! 

Hows everyone getting on? 

Lots of         for you all 

Pauline x x x x


----------



## hjt (Jul 3, 2012)

Hi Pauline
Afraid I can't help you with the heartburn but hope it's a sign that Fred and Bob are making themselves at home. I'm sending them a bubble each to help them settle in!
I don't have any symtoms myself apart from an enormous belly! A side effect of the lovely cycolgest I imagine - although I prefer to think my embie is rearranging his living quarters and has decided to extend   !!
Hello and welcome to crazyroychick and flopsy!
Lots of   to everyone
H x


----------



## crazyroychick (Aug 21, 2012)

Thanks Pauline, hopefully first time lucky for you! Had horrendous cramp on Sunday and felt really dizzy for last 3 days now can't stop crying on and off today! Just want Tuesday to come to find out one way or another xx


----------



## Pauline83 (Mar 8, 2012)

Hjt - your comment about embie rearranging living quaters really made me laugh - love that thought!! Lol   I think mine must be doing the same - belly is sooo bloated still! Thank you for the bubbles!! 

Crazyroychick - Best of luck for Tuesday, dizzyness and cramping can be signs of early pregnancy - got everything crossed for you!   

I know as time goes on I'm thinking about test day more and more. Glad hubby is home over back holiday weekend to help distract me!! 

Will be back soon, 

Pauline x x


----------



## Jodes17 (Feb 16, 2010)

Hi ladies

Welcome flopsybunny. 
H, Crazyroychick, Pauline, I'm having constant cramps on my left side and had to lie down today as I was really dizzy. My belly is huge!! I keep wondering if I'm imagining the symptoms or if it's the delightful pessaries or if i'm pregnant.. Only half way through, arghhhhh. 
Pauline,Heartburn is a pregnancy symptom but I thought it came on later in pregnancy. I never had it but know a lot of mummies who did. 
Good luck to all 
Jx


----------



## Fingerscrossed79 (Mar 10, 2012)

Hi ladies

Can I join your thread please.  I'm currently 2dp5dt and boy are the days dragging.  (ive been through it 3 times before so you'd think I'd be used to it by now)!

Has anyone got any advice on how to block it out?? Don't think it's possible myself.  Hate sitting here thinking about every twinge etc.  but hopefully will be worth it in the end.

Wishing everyone a nice weekend x


----------



## wendybess (Aug 9, 2010)

Hows everyone coping with the 2ww? Me, well i'm definately gonna crack only 3dp4dt and the temptation to test early is oh so strong. (I know its FAAAAAAR to early yet) Thinking may test wednesday    arrrrgh this is soooooo much torcher.

Sending lots of    to all xx


----------



## crazyroychick (Aug 21, 2012)

I cracked and tested - bfn, gutted! Know its prob too early but had positive test by this time on first cycle. Not holding out much hope now x


----------



## Pauline83 (Mar 8, 2012)

Crazyroychick - as you said already - its still early, dont give up hope yet - give it another couple of days then try again maybe? You OTD is Tuesday right? 

Hello Fingerscrossed79 - welcome to the thread and sending you lots of      . I've been watching lots of comedy type programmes to fill my time and reading/napping a bit. I also have Zita Wests relaxation/visualisation CD, which is pretty good to try each day. 

Jodes17 - I googled the heartburn - apparently it is obviously more common later in pregnancy but can get it earlier as well due to the effects of progesterone (so probably because of the Cyclogest) softening/opening the stomach valve. What ever the reason - I dont like it!! Woke up again this morning about 4am in so much pain - even had a few tears as couldnt bear it - luckily I seemed to have kept it at bay today thanks to eating 'small and often' and have gaviscon on standby!! I really hope this is all going to be worth it in the end! 
I'm so glad I dont have to go back to work yet - dont think I could cope working on a busy ward with all these things going on!! Might head to the cinema with hubby later to try take my mind off stuff for a while. This next week is soooo going to drag!

     and       for you all x x xx


----------



## RSH0308 (Jan 30, 2012)

Hi Donna Marie & 2ww ladies I'm back for yet another 2ww!! Had 2 blastocysts put back this morning and am now holding on for OTD 5th September.

Hope we're all heading towards some BFPs over the next couple of weeks!

    for you all xxx


----------



## Fingerscrossed79 (Mar 10, 2012)

Hello Pauline83, thanks for the       -sending them back to you!  I too have been reading quite a bit and catching up on some tv but it's always there isn't it!! I've heard a lot about the Zita West cd's so I might look into that, thanks.

RSH0308 - welcome and congrats on being pupo.

Hello to everyone else and sending you all lots of   x


----------



## Fingerscrossed79 (Mar 10, 2012)

Hi Donna Marie, I've just noticed you have added me to the front page - my OTD is 02/09/12. Thanks x


----------



## Jodes17 (Feb 16, 2010)

Hi there Rsh0308 and fingers crossed.

Crazyroychick, really feeling for you. I agree with Pauline, when I was pregnant in January my first test was negative. 

Halfway through for me. Sick of wrapping myself in cotton wool. My symptoms seem to have gone, I don't know if that's good or not? It's like you said Fingerscrossed, whatever you do it's always there at the back of your mind. In the last week I've read two books! I haven't done that for years!! Back at work Tuesday too, boo..

Happy bank hol everyone hope you can relax a bit 
Jx


----------



## Vic-n-Ste (Feb 20, 2011)

Hi ladies can I join you too! I had my ET today got 2 grade 1 embies on board, praying they stick!!
My OTD is 10th september.

I look forward to talking to you all and good luck everyone xx


----------



## crazyroychick (Aug 21, 2012)

Thanks for support everyone, trying to stay positive, decided not to test again until OTD am just driving myself crazy again! Hoping we are all heading for BFP's xx


----------



## Fingerscrossed79 (Mar 10, 2012)

Hi jodes17  it's a good job I like reading!!  I'm back at work Tues too, not looking forward to it but I do think it will help pass the time a bit quicker though.  Re any symptoms, I had af like cramps yesterday evening but nothing today and I'm not sure if I imagined them or not, it does crazy things to your mind this 2ww!!!
The thing is I got them on my bfn and bfp cycles so it doesn't mean much anyway!!!  

Welcome vic-n-ste congrats on being pupo, hope you are taking it easy

Hi crazyroychick, I think you are right to wait until OTD as you just never know.   for you and all the other ladies out there

Enjoy your evenings x


----------



## Jodes17 (Feb 16, 2010)

Hi Vic n Ste, good luck on your grade 1 embies, I blew you some bubbles! 

This 2ww could have me rocking and muttering like a crazed woman soon!! 
Fingers crossed, my AF type cramp has completely gone today too! I worry if I have it, I worry if I don't. Let's hope it's been the implantation and that's why it's stopped. 
Jx


----------



## RSH0308 (Jan 30, 2012)

Sorry for lack of personals, will def be more sociable tomorrow!!

Does anyone know how long it takes for day 5 blasties to implant?

Lots of love & sticky vibes xxx


----------



## hjt (Jul 3, 2012)

Jodes - I know exactly what you mean about being sick of wrapping yourself in cotton wool.  Never been so paranoid in all my life!  Discovered the other day that liquorice is very dangerous in pregnancy - was a particularly nasty shock as I was eating a piece of liquorice at the time and it was my second one. Aaaargghh! Not even sweets are harmless on the 2ww  !

RSH - I'm pretty sure it's from 2 days onwards for 5 day blasties.  I was told 5 days for my day 2 embies.

Well half way through the 2ww now.  Optimistically hoping that the second week will fly by - just like when you're at the start of the second week of a lovely holiday in the sun and before you know it you're back in the office... Hmm,  wishful thinking!

H x


----------



## Martha Moo (Jan 30, 2004)

Hi ladies

welcome to our new ladies today

vic-n-ste, RSH0308, sending 

lots of       and 

crazyroychick i think that you tested a little early  your test on OTD brings you the happiness your desire

Donna


----------



## Vic-n-Ste (Feb 20, 2011)

Jodes - thanks so much for the bubbles hun! I have also blown you some, I wish you all the luck in the world, when is your OTD day?

Donna - thanks for the sticky vibe wishes hun!xx

AFM.......well I'm only on day 2 of this 2ww and already I'm delerious hahaha!!! Iv done nothing at all over the past 2 days, and today my mum has invited us for dinner so we don't have to cook,which is nice...and I'm going to visit my grandad in hospital. My fiance has well and truly wrappped me up in cotton wool bless him!!
I'm so glad iv got all you ladies to chat to, love n hugs to you all xxx


----------



## crazyroychick (Aug 21, 2012)

Thanks Donna, really hope so!

Hows everyone else getting on?  Am still dizzy on and off and bored to death! Oh well less than 48hrs til D Day!

Lots of luv n hugs to everyone else in 2WW xx


----------



## wendybess (Aug 9, 2010)

Hi Ladies,

Well I cracked today and did a test 5dp4dt and it was a VERY faint BFP! Trying not to get too excited as its only 11 days past trigger shot but shall test again in a day or 2 

xx


----------



## Bee-Bee (May 3, 2012)

Hello Ladies,

Please can I join you all going   

i'm currently 3dp3dt. I had 2 (1x6cell, 1x7cell) Grade2 embies transfered on 23rd August, after IVF on the long protocol and my official test day is 5th September.   Almost too scared to write that - feel like I might jinx it  


  to everyone hope our embies are doing there thing and getting stickie xx


----------



## RSH0308 (Jan 30, 2012)

Pauline heartburn really sucks! When I was preggers the midwife said I could have gaviscon liquid but not the tablets for some reason.

WendyBess I hope your BFP line keeps getting darker and darker!!! BTW your little girl is super cute.

Crazyroychick it really depends on when they implant. Please don't give up hope you may still get a BFP.

AFM I'm over analysing every twinge and cursing the bump roads that I'm sure are bouncing my little fellas all over the place!!

xxx


----------



## Jodes17 (Feb 16, 2010)

Hi Bee Bee, congrats on the ET and welcome to the dreaded 2ww.   
Get those DHs doing the housework everyone Hehe. I'm losing it now, another 6 days to go too.  
Wendybess you're so brave testing early and congrats on that BFP  
Jx


----------



## wendybess (Aug 9, 2010)

RSH0308 - Thank you . Its soooo hard not to analize every twinge isn't it  

Jodes17 - I don't know about being brave lol , I just couldn't resist any longer  Your doing really well to hang in there  keep going.

Lots of sticky positive vibes to everyone 

xx


----------



## RSH0308 (Jan 30, 2012)

Wendybess I know what you mean I've been having a few tummy cramps which could either be implantation or the wind from the horrible pessaries! Do you mind me asking how many days dp you were when you tested?

Hi Bee bee I think we were on the cycle buddies thread together and we've got the same OTD. Good luck hon    for you!

Jodes hang in there, book a pedicure or go see a friend for lunch or see a film anything to use up a bit of time. 

xxxx


----------



## slb628 (Aug 2, 2009)

Hello ladies
I am also in the 2ww after a blasty FET on Friday, making my OTD 7th Sept.
So please can I join the hormonal, bloated, stressy but trying to stay calm thread ?
I am sharing the ups and downs already and wish everyone sticky embies for good news soon 
And Pauline I am sharing the heartburn! Weird!!!
Hope to start and maintain personals, and find all the funky little icons again soon!!!!
X x x


----------



## Martha Moo (Jan 30, 2004)

Hi Ladies

Do i need to send in the                 

Welcome to Bee-Bee and slb628 wishing you both lots of luck in the waiting

Wendybess wow!

 all around ladies

another day down

Donna


----------



## sugarsweet (Dec 27, 2011)

hello can i join you all please my otd is the 2nd of september..hope  every one is well i,m hoping i can stay away from the hpt that leaps at me every time i go to the bath room cabinet   I'm trying hard to stay positive, have any of you been getting hot flushes i started getting them 2 days ago i get so hot but when i touch my head i feel cool ? it's funny how you pick up every little symptom from a twinge to itchy nipples feel's like I'm going mad wishing us all lots of sticky baby dust x


----------



## Jodes17 (Feb 16, 2010)

Hi to slb628 and sugar sweet, sending you lots of stickiness  

Into the second week, roll on Saturday, anyone got to go to the clinic for a blood test for results? 

Last lie in, back at work tomorrow, argh. Good luck to everyone else working too, let's hope it makes time fly
Jx


----------



## RSH0308 (Jan 30, 2012)

Not sleeping so well   got AF type cramps   it's implantation happening.  How's everyone else today?
Noticed there were some other very early posters today.

Welcome slb & sugarsweet.

Jodes no they gave me a clearblue hpt the clinic charge you if you want a blood test there!

xxx


----------



## RSH0308 (Jan 30, 2012)

BTW a lovely called Pyra gave me this. I like imagining what my little guys are doing, it helps with the visualising if you're doing that. 

~ 0dpt… Embryo is now a blastocyst

~ 1dpt….Blastocyst hatches out of shell on this day

~ 2dpt.. Blastocyst attaches to a site on the uterine lining

~3dpt.. Implantation begins, as the blastocyst begins to bury in the lining

~ 4dpt.. Implantation process continues and morula buries deeper in the lining

~ 5dpt.. Blastocyst is completely implanted in the lining and has placenta cells & fetal cells

~ 6dpt…Placenta cells begin to secret HCG in the blood

~ 7dpt…More HCG is produced as fetus develops

~ 8dpt…More HCG is produced as fetus develops

~ 9dpt…HCG levels are now high enough to be detected on HPT


----------



## crazyroychick (Aug 21, 2012)

Well its all over for us, AF arrived this am the day before OTD absolutely devastated.  2 ice babies left then out of sperm and money.  Hope everyone else gets news they are dreaming of xx


----------



## wendybess (Aug 9, 2010)

Crazyroychick - so sorry hun  

RSH0308 - I was 5dp4dt when i tested   So i'm really none the wiser really as could still be the trigger shot which was 11 days ago at the time. Oh and thank you so much for posting the chart, thats ace   Its so helpfull to be able to visualise what our little embies are doing  

Donna Marie - Yep the    are definately needed  

Lots of sticky vibes to everyone  xx


----------



## sugarsweet (Dec 27, 2011)

hello Lady's i could not sleep last night i keep getting hot flushes and blocked nose  i really hope'sthis week go's quick for us tho as it is creeping up i can not help but to not want it to come as really not looking forward to a BFN I'm feeling very negative today i have a increase in a thick milky discharge and can not help to think AF is on her way   all my symptoms have gone since yesterday my spots have even cleared up hope every one is well wishing us all sticky baby dust x sorry for the bfn's   xx


----------



## Vic-n-Ste (Feb 20, 2011)

Crazyroychick - I so so sorry hun, look after yourself. Xx

Sugarsweet - when is OTD? Try and stay positive hun x

AFM....... I am only 3dp2dt but the cramps I have in belly have been here since yesterday, I think its the pessaries, but I find there is a new symptom everyday. Yesterday I had cramps and backache and today iv got cramps, backache, a headache, hot flushes Is this normal.
My nurse told me implantation is likely to happen tomorrow or wednesday so I will update how I'm feeling tomorrow.
Sticky vibes and good luck to you all xxxx


----------



## sugarsweet (Dec 27, 2011)

vic-n-ste hi my otd is Saturday.. all them symptoms you have explained i have had the hot flushes started Friday my cramps stoped sunday have not had none since and my boobs are not hurting no more but are still swollen in size the only thing i have now is a slight increase in virginal discharge and hoping it don't change colour as then i will no AF is on its way hope you are well and i would say that it must be the cyclogest now as i had the same, i'm trying sooo hard to stay postive x


----------



## frazermic (Nov 4, 2007)

Hi
Can you add me My OTD is 05/09/2012 , I had  1x  blastocyst and aa 1x early blastocyst transfered on the 24/08/2012. So far i woke early sunday morning with bad pains where i was wimpering cause it hurt. And diarrhea lots of it, TMI sorry but am worried I have IBS anyway but i know the difference. I going about 5 times in a day , no straining since sunday morning. Will swap where pessies are put from today .Just wondered anybody know if diarrhea is bad.

Thanks


----------



## hjt (Jul 3, 2012)

Crazyroychick - So sorry to hear your news. I don't know what to say. 
Sending lots of   and     for your ice babies.  
Take care of yourself. Hx


----------



## crazyroychick (Aug 21, 2012)

Thanks everyone, got consultant appointment next week to see when we can do FET, don't know where we go after that! Love n hugs to everyone xx


----------



## Martha Moo (Jan 30, 2004)

Hi Ladies

Crazyroychick so sorry to read your news take good care   

Welcome Sugarsweet and frazermic lots of stickiness being sent your way

     and  all around

Donna


----------



## Jodes17 (Feb 16, 2010)

Crazyroychick, I'm so sorry for you. Sending you lots of hugs.  

Sugar sweet, I'm OTD Saturday too and I've got same symptoms as you! vaginal milky discharge started on Saturday. No more AF pains. I don't know what to think.  

Frazermic, hi and welcome, I had the runs too at the  start of 2ww, i do remember having it as an early symptom both times I've been pregnant. 

Jx


----------



## sugarsweet (Dec 27, 2011)

sorry for two much information but have any of you Lady's been getting a increase of a thick white discharge I'm so worried its a sign my AF is coming ? x


----------



## Fingerscrossed79 (Mar 10, 2012)

Hi everyone, I've only been away 2 days and I've had to catch up on 3 pages!
How's everyone doing??

Quick hi to some new people - Beebee, slb628, sugarsweet, frazermic and hjt - hope you are all ok and finding things to pass the time! 

crazyroychick, sorry to hear of bfn  

Jodes17,  how you doing - any more heartburn or af like pains?

Wendybess, congrats on the Bfp 

Afm, back to work tomorrow which I'm dreading after being off 6 days but at the same time will help the days goes quick.  I'm getting af like pains but they seem to be in the evening only.  As I've said before I had them with both bfn and bfp so trying not to read too much into it and I'm just trying to stay positive.......but it's soooooo hard!!

Enjoy your evenings and sending lots of sticky vibes to you all x x


----------



## osborne (Oct 18, 2008)

good evening, 

ive had fet today, 2 day 3's so in my almost 2ww now! otd 10th sept      

been reading this thread past few weeks as i did with isci cycle in 2010 and sure ill be dropping by regularly! luck to all xxx


----------



## sugarsweet (Dec 27, 2011)

Jodes17 said:


> Crazyroychick, I'm so sorry for you. Sending you lots of hugs.
> 
> Sugar sweet, I'm OTD Saturday too and I've got same symptoms as you! vaginal milky discharge started on Saturday. No more AF pains. I don't know what to think.
> 
> ...


 it is a night mare my af pains stoped sunday then today for about 10 mins they come back now nothing again, the discharge is still there it is a little differnt to what i get before af this is more like a clean white were as before it was a more yellow colour that then used to turn brown to af so hopeing this is a good sign, my boobs no longer hurt and my face has gone clear were normaly i still have all symptoms untill my period starts but i dont really know whats going on in there all i can do is make it through the day with out loseing it x


----------



## Pauline83 (Mar 8, 2012)

Hi everyone - welcome to everyone who has joined the thread in last couple of days - our little gang is grewing bigger almost by the hour it would seem!! Sending you all lots of       and sticky vibes!! 

I am happy to report I only had 2 days of horrendous heartburn (I guess around time implantation was hopefully happening if thats got anything to do with it??!?) and thankful it seems to have settled down. A bit worried that a lot of the symptoms seem to have settled quite a bit - still getting some twinges around my uterus/ovaries, very easily tired, felt a little light/fuzzy headed earlier and my skin seems to have dried up tho. I have also noticed quite a bit of clear vaginal discharge in last couple of days - hoping its a good sign - fingers crossed. 6 more days to go until OTD...gonna be a looong week! Like you say Sugarsweet - just doing whatever you can to make it through another day...think it will get harder when DH goes back to work tomorrow, been lovely having him around last few days  

Good luck everyone, Pauline x x x x


----------



## wendybess (Aug 9, 2010)

Hi all 

Hows everyone doing on the symptoms front? I've not really had any apart from i feel like i've pulled a muscle in my abdoman When i had ET the doctor was very rough, she really yanked down on the clamping thingi (last time i had a man and he was sooo much more gentle!) So could it be that do you thing? Begining to wonder if i imagained the very faint BFP, begining to doubt myself . I hate this stupid waiting 2 looooong weeks! Will probs test again tomorrow!!! Gosh im soooo impatient aren't I.

Anyways Hope your all feeling more positive and enjoying a relaxing evening xx


----------



## Jodes17 (Feb 16, 2010)

Sounds like those of us testing at similar times are having same symptoms or lack of. Hoping that's a good sigh for us all ladies.  
I'm now dreading any AF type pain and any twinge is sending me into a complete state of panic. This thread helps so much, think I'd be a nervous wreck by now without it.  
Sending out lots of stickiness and positive vibes to all
Jx


----------



## Pauline83 (Mar 8, 2012)

Jodes - know exactly what you mean about the AF type pains - getting pretty damn nerve racking now!!!       its going to be good news for us all in the end x x


----------



## Pauline83 (Mar 8, 2012)

Wendy - Your doc who did E/T sounds pretty brutal. I'm soo thankful our consultant was lovely - very reassuring and as gentle as he could be. The whole team were really good in theatre actually. I remember I lovely nurse talking me and DH through the whole thing and showing us every stage on the monitor. DH got quite emotional   x x


----------



## sugarsweet (Dec 27, 2011)

PAULINE83 your symptoms are exactly the same as mine lets hope this is now a  positive sign for us both    I'm now also drinking less but still needing the toilet as much and I'm still getting hot flushes  x wishing us all lots of sticky baby dust


----------



## Vic-n-Ste (Feb 20, 2011)

Morning ladies!
Hope you are all ok....

Just a quick question really, I am now 4dp2dt so my embie is now on day 5, the nurse I seen at my clinic told me that implantation usually occurs on embies day5/6....did anybody get any implantation cramps or spotting from this early on?? 
I'm off work and usually drop my fiance off at his work but iv let him take the car today so that I can rest up.
I'm still having like a heaviness in my belly with the odd cramp, and when I lie flat my tummy makes weird rumbling noises, I'm also finding it hard to sleep,having headaches and sometimes getting the odd hot flush, I can't believe I'm only 4 days into my 2ww, I'm going to drive myself mad, haha.
Xxx


----------



## hjt (Jul 3, 2012)

Morning!
Hope everyone managed to enjoy the bank holiday weekend despite the stress of this evil 2ww!
Only 4 days until OTD for me and a bit worried as I don't really have any symptoms.  Even my massively swollen belly has gone back to its normal size - first time I have ever felt sad about my belly shrinking but was worried it was a sign my embie had moved out ... 
Only symptom I can report is a weird fluttering feeling that has been on and off for the past 24 hours at the base of my abdomen.  Never heard of fluttering being a sign of pregnany but can still dream   ...
Lots of     to you all
H xxx


----------



## divegirl99 (Dec 5, 2011)

Hey all,

Well, I think I'm almost out of the running this cycle.  I started bleeding brown blood last night which is quite heavy this morning, it's still brown though with a pinky tinge (not bright like I'd expect with AF), but I think it may all be over for me.

Good luck to everyone else.  I'm not due to test until Saturday but think I may test early as I'm now convinced it's going to be BFN anyway.

xx


----------



## sugarsweet (Dec 27, 2011)

Hi Hun I have not my self had this my OTD is Saturday, but don't give up hope as my mate had the same thing she tested 4 days before OTD and got a weak positive then next day starting bleeding same as you explain and is still spotting and got a strong positive on OTD I hope you get your BFP wishing you lots of luck x


----------



## divegirl99 (Dec 5, 2011)

Thanks for the positive thoughts Sugarsweet, it's hard to stay positive when you see bleeding happening, the clinic said I could test maybe a day or 2 earlier but I also still have to test on Saturday to be sure.

Good luck to you and everyone else on Saturday
xx


----------



## slb628 (Aug 2, 2009)

Hang in there divegirl - you never know     
So sorry to read your news crazyroychick - everything crossed for your ice babies   
hjt, wendybless and VicNSte - i am the same i have random feelings like pulled belly muscle (but really high up!), back ache, AF twinges, changing bowel movements, a huge bloated belly, but no spotting so the concllusion is . . .  this 2ww is driving me mad!  Have fallen into the google trap every night, and i've got 10 whole long days to go (even keep checking the diary every few hours !!!)    
Hi to sugarweet, pauline & jodes and anyone else i have missed
Hang in there embies all round and sticky vives to you all


----------



## wendybess (Aug 9, 2010)

hello everyone,

slb628 - its so hard not to analize every little twinge isn't it. Oh and as for the google trap, that should come with a health warning lol 

hjt - try not to worrie about having no symptoms hun, i had none at all with my daughter 

afm - well I did another test this morning and the BFP is a little darker 

xx


----------



## Pauline83 (Mar 8, 2012)

Congrats on the darkening BFP Wendy!!  

OK so I'm offically getting nervous!! Soo trying to stay positive but had light back ache today (which I get with AF) and getting a few more AF type pains - I'm keeping everything crossed they will ease again. Please, please stay with us little embies       I've persured DH that we should test a day early on Saturday as he has to work sunday and I really want to have the whole day to ourselves to take it all on board - whatever the outcome. My GP has given me a sicknote which runs out on monday but I'm meant to be working this saturday (I work on a busy hospital ward) and struggling to find someone to cover for me - hopefully will be able to sort something soon. 

Hang on it there everyone!!       and       to you all.

Love Pauline x x


----------



## crazyroychick (Aug 21, 2012)

Congrats Wendy on darkening BFP  

Pauline have heard lots of people get cramp in early pregnancy so don't think the worst, lots of luck for sat xx


----------



## RSH0308 (Jan 30, 2012)

Crazyroychick - i'm so sorry hon   I wish you all the best with your future treatment. Have you thought about donating eggs to lessen the cost if you're running out of options?

WendyBess I knew you were going to get BFP!!!   When you said the trigger shot was 11 days ago I thought well that is out of your system after 10 days but I didn't want to get your hopes up just in case. Can I ask whether you had any symptoms and how many dpt you are? 

Pauline good luck with your hpt plan. Frankly I admire your patience in waiting until then!! I think I'm going to early test on Mon if AF hasn't turned up.

Welcome newbies (sorry for lack of personals) hope the dreaded 2ww hasn't been too harsh on you so far xx

AFM I'm 3dp 5dt I have had some ovarian pain and cramps which I had when I had my BFPs so fingers crossed that's good sign.


----------



## sugarsweet (Dec 27, 2011)

hi all this 2ww is the worst i must say it is evil my mind has never been so scrambled i go from thinking i feel pregnant to I'm gonna start AF.i have not had a good nite sleep for 2 days last nite did not sleep at all I'm getting is a few hour's here and there in day time, the thing is i'm so tired but mind is doing over time i had to call clinic today as have liquid coming out of my nipples they have told me to test Friday instead of Saturday never thought i would be scared of a plastic stick lol i think its because if i get a negative I'm just not ready to let go yet . any way hope every one is well wishing you all sticky baby dust x


----------



## Jodes17 (Feb 16, 2010)

Keeping everything crossed for you divegirl. A friend of mine bled throughout her pregnancy and I remember last time I did 2ww there were women who bled and had BFPs   

Wendybess, sounds like good news! Yey  

Hjt, my swollen belly gone too, I was proudly showing it off last week

Pauline, hope your nerves are ok, I'm the same, nervous wreck ! Roll on Saturday, I want to just get on with it now and face things. 

Slb628 my symptoms are similar, getting a little stabbing sensation on lower right side too. Then every so often a AF type twinge and strange bowel feeling, if you know what I mean. It's crazy isn't it. In the meantime the house is starting to look like tip, poor DH does his best! 
trying to focus on work today, no chance.  
Jx


----------



## Jodes17 (Feb 16, 2010)

Another random symptom, my nails are really strong and growing fast. Did I read somewhere that can be a sign? Or am I dreaming?!


----------



## wendybess (Aug 9, 2010)

RHS0308 -I can't really say if i've had any symptoms really as i have had like pulled muscle type pain in my abdomen but that could be a result of the very rough Dr who did my ET and yanked down on the clamp thingi! today im 7dp4dt. 

Jodes17 - Nails do become stronger during pregnancy I think 

sugarsweet - the hpt is scary isn't it, stay strong hun, Friday will be here befor you know it 

Pauline - try and stay strong, cramps have been known to be a symptom of implantation for many, many people 

Hi to everyone else on their 2ww. Lots of      to all 

 x


----------



## slb628 (Aug 2, 2009)

I've joined your club divegirl... I've had a bit of a brown bleed. Gone straight into negative mode!!! This could be the quickest exit from a 2ww group ever!!!
Apologies just need to get this off my chest :-(


----------



## Selzi (Apr 25, 2012)

Hi ladies,

Can I join your group? I'm 1dp5dt and this is my second IVF cycle. Things seem to have gone really well this time and I managed to get 5 frosties, which is really great. I have developed mild OHSS though, which is a bit of a pain but it seems to be easing up. 

Good luck to everyone during the long and frustrating 2ww. Congrats to those that already have bfp's and    to those with bfn's.


----------



## crazyroychick (Aug 21, 2012)

RSH cycle just finished was egg share, could probably afford another 2, problem is we are out of sperm now and can't afford SSR again.  Just need to pray like mad my 2 wee ice babies survive the thaw! xx


----------



## chez73m (Aug 26, 2012)

Hi 
Can I please be added 
1st IVF cycle failed with ICSI April 2012 ^BFN^
Currently on 2nd IVF Cycle I am now 4days past 3day IVF Transfer
I am 39 my DB is 41 no fertility problems 
Except I have slightly raised NKC .. Mines 12.8% it should be under 10% 
so i am currently on 5x 5mg of prednisolone steroids

Egg Transfer Friday August 24th 2 grade 1's 7&8 Cell Embryos (4 frosties) 
Testing date 
Friday September 7th        
Good luck to you all. This waiting is horrible


----------



## Bee-Bee (May 3, 2012)

Hi everyone, have the loopy levels got high on the 2ww yet??

Crazyroychick- so sorry hun. Good luck for the future  

Wendy- oohhh a +ve!! Well done Hun  

I think I need the   I really want to poas and I'm only 5dp3dt - it's gonna be a long wait


----------



## starofhope (Aug 4, 2009)

Hello everyone,
I've been lurking and sharing the ups and downs of this horrible horrible 2ww...its my fourth time, you'd think I'd be better at dealing with it!
This cycle has not really gone well and am really hoping the aspirin/clexane would do the trick but have started spotting 9dp2dt...constant knicker checking (my colleagues think I've got a weak bladder!!) has revealed increasing flow (still light) and going from light beige/brown this morning (which kind of made me happy cos i thought, ooh, implantation spotting) to pinky/red. No cramps yet just the usualy fluttery niggles and twinges I usually put down to evil progesterone suppositories...also my bbs have been sore and full till 7dp2dt and then boom...nothing...despite my poking and punching the poor things...
After desperately googling like a mad woman, it seems that spotting can mean anything and nothing...OTD is 31st Aug so hope I can last till then without AF. There are no pee sticks in the house (although the spotting has got the little voice in my head urging me to go out and buy some!) as DH is away till OTD and I don't want to see a BFN and not have him around.
hi to everyone, sorry for the lack of personals...except SLB628, I know how you must be feeling!!! I've given myself a terrible headache from the stress of it all...surely can't be good if those little embies have stuck!

Hello to all the newbies and welcome to the dreaded 2ww...a time teleportation device requires inventing I reckon so we could have our transfer, click our fingers and whoosh...OTD! don't we wish!    
Congrats to the BFP's - hope the stickiness spreads through the thread...
Love
S.O.H.


----------



## sugarsweet (Dec 27, 2011)

hello lovelies how are you all ? well i now have 2 days to OTD and now it's going fast due to the fact I'm really dreading the day allways the way, i had a massive panic attack last nite and had to take one of my diazpam which I'm gutted about as i had not touched them since the day of ET all though the Doctor said it was fine to stay on them i chose not to so I'm not happy with my self at all...my boobs have started hurting again but all cramps have now gone the last one was Monday   that the Friday to Monday were now implantation  cramps had no spotting as of yet don't no if thats a goodthing or not but have a lot of milk color discharge, which i do normally get before AF but it is most defiantly a different color and texture sorry foe the tmi, wishing you all lots of luck and a lovely day x


----------



## divegirl99 (Dec 5, 2011)

I hope you haven't joined my club SLB628 and I mean that in a good way.  I definitely have AF now and I tested BFN this morning so I'm out of the running this time.


----------



## hjt (Jul 3, 2012)

Divegirl - so sorry to hear about your BFN. Sending you lots of  

Sugarsweet - don't give yourself a hard time.  This is probably one of the most stressful overwhelming times we will go through and given how cautious doctors are about this process your doctor wouldn't have said it was ok to continue with the meds if there was a risk involved.

Wendybess - contratulations on your bfp!!  Fantastic news.  Are we allowed to get the cheerleader icons out now??

Hello and welcome to all the new people!

Well OTD is rapidly approaching and whilst a week ago I would have gladly welcomed the time teleportation device suggested by Starofhope, now the date is looming I'm petrified!!!

Take care everyone and stay sane.

H x


----------



## slb628 (Aug 2, 2009)

Oh no divegirl :-( really gutted for you
Big hugs x x x
Still feel like AF looming but no fresh blood, but as a had a natural FET with ET on day 26 which apparently was cause I ovulated late (day 19) I am convinced that was too late and hence why AF is trying to break through
I am gutted cause I feel like I wasted my best ice baby 
Still to the rest of you - happy sticky vibes for more positive posts!!
X x x


----------



## wendybess (Aug 9, 2010)

hjt - lol best keep the cheerleading symbols at bay for now, tested again today (i know im obsessed) and the possitive no darker than yesterday but still a bfp. I'm causiously optomistic but gonna wait till OTD to crack open the champagne erm i mean orange juice lol. When do you test hun ? 

Hi to everyone else, lots of sticky vibes xxx


----------



## GMV5913 (Aug 18, 2012)

Morning Ladies, 

Hope you are all well and still remaining sane during the 2ww. I just wondered if anyone had experienced nose bleeds during this time? I haven't had a nose bleed for years and within this 2ww I have now had 2. 

Other than the nose bleeds, I don't seem to have any noticable symptoms, all is pretty normal. Looking forward to finally being able to test on Tuesday. 

Sending you all lots of


----------



## RSH0308 (Jan 30, 2012)

Sorry for the me post but my 7yr old DS was diagnosed as asthmatic today  . He's had asthmatic tendencies since he was tiny but they don't like to make a diagnosis so young.

He's very poorly and now has to have an inhaler everyday and ventolin 4X a day and steroid tablets for the next 5 days! GP said he should have started being treated yesterday so now I'm feeling super guilty I didn't take him yesterday.   

Feeling very selfish that my mind has been on the 2ww. It's definitely put the 2ww in perspective I've been so lucky already! Get well soon lovely boy!

I hope you lovely ladies are all ok? xxxxx


----------



## sugarsweet (Dec 27, 2011)

I have also had nose bleeds just slight ones ive had about 3 which i get when i'm haveing one of my hot flushes and all so had a light headache for about 4 days now


----------



## wendybess (Aug 9, 2010)

RSH0308 -   Sorry to hear about your son's diagnosis, at least now he has the diagnosis the asthma can be treated and i'm sure the inhalers will kick in soon hun. Please don't let the Dr make you feel guilty he has no right to voice his oppinion, honestly their people skills leave alot to be desired these days! You are under alot of stress at the moment hun. Stay strong. Yes you have been very lucky already, myself likewise but that doesn't mean we find this time round any easier or bareable and we crave this child as much as we did the first  When is your OTD?    

divegirl -   so sorry hunni  

afm - have cramps again today, it really messes with your head doesn't it. I won't relax till sunday when hopefully the bfp is for real  

    everyone x


----------



## Pauline83 (Mar 8, 2012)

Hi Everyone! Sending you all lots of sticky vibes and         

RSH0308 - Sorry about your DS diagnosis. I had asthma as a child too - luckily I grew out of the worst of it. Give it a few days to let the steriods get to work and let him get used to the routine of the inhalers and he will be back to his old self in no time!  

I'm feeling more positive today - Had some good news this morning..my DH got a new job in IT with much better propects and salary then his current call centre job - I'm soo pleased and proud for him!!! Really hoping OTD continues our happy news...3 more get ups to go!      
Had less back ache and AF type pains so far today also..please please stay away   

Love and     to you all x x x x


----------



## Jodes17 (Feb 16, 2010)

RSH0308, so sorry about your son I hope he recovers very soon, how stressful for you to deal with the rude GP as well. I agree with wendybess, we have already been very lucky to have our little miracles and I thought that would take the edge off this 2ww but it hasn't. 

So sorry divegirl  

Pauline, great news about DH. You're on a roll now!   

HJT, know how you feel. I'm dreading facing up to it, like opening your exam results but much worse. So much has been invested into Getting those little blue lines. I thought I'd test early but don't think I can!! 

AFM, no symptoms At all today

Hi to new ladies, keeping everything crossed for us all 

Jx


----------



## slb628 (Aug 2, 2009)

Sorry divegirl x xx


----------



## Martha Moo (Jan 30, 2004)

Hi Ladies

Just popping in to send daily dose of  ^fairydust     

I cant remember who asked about nosebleeds but yes i did have them in my 2ww

also wanted to say to RSH, dont feel bad, asthma is treatable and at least now he has the medication 
My DS also has Asthma diagnosed so if you want to chat feel free to PM me

See you tomorrow

Donna


----------



## RSH0308 (Jan 30, 2012)

Thanks everyone for being so lovely  . He's doing much better now, he's till got a nasty cough but he's not constantly wheezing and crackling when he breathes any more.  I just feel guilty because I weaned him b4 6 months. Health visitor warned me he could be more prone to asthma if I did it early but he was so hungry I did it anyway.  

Wendy Bess & Jodes yr so right Drs have a way of making you feel either negligent or hysterical. Thanks  Donna Marie I may well do that. 

Pauline that's great news I hope there's another bit of good news for you both at the weekend. 

Divegirl I'm really sorry to hear that.  

Sugarsweet & GMV the only time I've ever had a nose bleed is when I was pregnant with my son so   that's why you're getting them!

Welcome Chez & Starofhope. Star of hope if you work out that time travel device let me know. I just want to sleep until my OTD!

Wendybess that's 3x BFPs I think you can be reasonably confident for your OTD  .  With it being BFP so quickly you might even have twins on board!! 

Only 2 more days of August to go I'm really looking forward to seeing some BFPs coming in. I'm feeling super positive for you all     xxx


----------



## Jodes17 (Feb 16, 2010)

I hope everyone's sleeping better than me. Been awake for hours, every little twinge down there is sending me into panic mode!


----------



## Vic-n-Ste (Feb 20, 2011)

Morning ladies!!

Sorry for the lack of personals, I'm on my phone and can't see everyones posts, so as soon as I get on my laptop I will do some.

Well I am 5dp2dt today and iv woken up with af type pains and slight backache, has anyone else had this so early on?
I'm paranoid that af is going to start!!! My (.)(.) Are very sore too.
Yesterday I didn't have one twinge in my tummy all day until the evening.....this is such a hard 2ww.
The pains I'm getting are on my left side near my ovary,am I over thinking?
What day does implantation usually happen?

Sorry for all the questions, I'm just confused and its hard to keep positive sometimes.xxx


----------



## MrsG09 (Dec 15, 2011)

Hi Can you ad me to the list please  

1st ICSI had a 5day transer

OTD  10th September


----------



## Vic-n-Ste (Feb 20, 2011)

MrsG09 - hey hun!! We are testing on the same day, 10th September!! How are you feeling??xx


----------



## wendybess (Aug 9, 2010)

Pauline83 - thats fantastic news hun   you have more fab news at the weekend to share 

RSH0308 - TWINS lol, you've got me thinking now lol  

vic-n-ste -The af type pains are pretty common with ladies on here, could be implantation 

MrsG09 - Welcome on bored  how are you coping with the 2ww?

Jodes17 - Hope you managed to get some sleep in the end  

Morning everyone, don't know about where you are but it's another misserable wet one here in yorkshire (sigh)


----------



## MrsG09 (Dec 15, 2011)

Vic-n-Ste said:


> MrsG09 - hey hun!! We are testing on the same day, 10th September!! How are you feeling??xx


10th Sept seems like such a loooooong way away !!!

I have been feeling pretty negative to be honest since ET, I was hoping for perfect blasts but when we got to the clinic we were told we only had 2 out of 5 survive and neither of those reached blasts. The ebryologist said it was about 12-24 hours away so we had the best one of the 2 put back in where it belongs   

Had a lot of twinges but putting that doen to the yucky pessaries. This morning I have really sore (.)(.)'s and as I type a very sharp pain very low down on my left hand side.......

Hope all you ladies testing in the next day or so get your


----------



## Vic-n-Ste (Feb 20, 2011)

MrsG09 - yep its another 11days away!!! I hate waiting lol. I had 2 grade 1 embies put back on day 2 and ever since iv had them back in I get twinges and cramps on the left lower side of my tummy too! I'm 5dp2dt now and the cramps are a bit worse today. Hopefully its a good sign for us!!!


----------



## crazyroychick (Aug 21, 2012)

Good luck to all those testing in next couple of days and for those just few days into 2WW it's torture been through it 3 times now and it doesn't get any easier, you analyse everything and never know whats real and whats caused by progesterone! Take it easy and best of luck xx


----------



## RSH0308 (Jan 30, 2012)

Wenby bess you're in Yorkshire? I'm in yorks too in the Wetherby area if you fancy meeting for a coffee let me know.

Jodes I always struggle to sleep mid 2ww as well. There's not much that helps tbh, sorry.

Vic & Ste that sounds like implantation to me. Around 5dp is when a 2d would implant. Why not try taking it easy for a couple of days? 

AFM I'm having a very negative day today I was really short tempered etc this morning and then it dawned on me that it could be PMT. I know it sounds ridiculous but I suddenly feel really discouraged. I'm only 5dp 5dt and my AF usually comes around 7dp when I'm going to get a BFN so this would be the right time for PMT. 

I know I'm full of hormones that would make me ratty I just feel I've lost my PMA all of a sudden.


----------



## sheebs (Jul 14, 2012)

Can I be added here please? my* OTD is 5th Sept*


----------



## rachel petch (Sep 7, 2010)

Hiya girls, I'm a little early for this thread but having transfer tomorrow morning with a 2 day embryo, we can all go crazy together    good luck to everyone xxxx


----------



## captain10 (Jan 9, 2012)

I just wanted to say Hi, I have been reading the posts and Im currently 5dpt5dt, first IVF...Im feeling negative today, ive suffered with mild OHSS and my stomach is so unbelievably bloated and tender, so I have no idea what pains and twingers are the OHSS or possible pregnancy...!??!

So, my OTD is 8.9.12....sooo long away. I know Im going to crack before then.

When should implantation occur for 5dt?

Sticky vibes...

xxx


----------



## crazyroychick (Aug 21, 2012)

I got positive test on day 8 post 3 day on my first cycle, so you could test tom, implantation occurs between day 6-11 so even if neg tomorrow could still get a positive! Good luck xx


----------



## RSH0308 (Jan 30, 2012)

Hi Captain welcome to the thread . I too am 5dp 5dt and losing it !! If you take a look at page 6 of the thread there's a day by day time line of what's going on with a 5 day blastocyst.

I personally got a BFP at 8dp but it was faint don't think I would have got a BFP the day b4 that. My OTD is 5/9 and I'm going to test on Monday which is 2 days early. If there's no sign of AF before then!! 

Good luck!!

xxxx


----------



## RSH0308 (Jan 30, 2012)

Found this online it's got the 3dt version as well. Lets hope that's what's going on for us at the mo!!   

3-Day Transfer
Days Past Transfer (DPT) Embryo Development 
One The embryo continues to grow and develop, turning from a 6-8 cell embryo into a morula 
Two The cells of the morula continue to divide, developing into a blastocyst 
Three The blastocyst begins to hatch out of its shell 
Four The blastocyst continues to hatch out of its shell and begins to attach itself to the uterus 
Five The blastocyst attaches deeper into the uterine lining, beginning implantation 
Six Implantation continues 
Seven Implantation is complete, cells that will eventually become the placenta and fetus have begun to develop 
Eight Human chorionic gonadotropin (hCG) starts to enter the blood stream 
Nine Fetal development continues and hCG continues to be secreted 
Ten Fetal development continues and hCG continues to be secreted 
Eleven Levels of hCG are now high enough to detect a pregnancy 
------------------------------------------------------------------------
5-Day Transfer
Days Past Transfer (DPT) Embryo Development 
One The blastocyst begins to hatch out of its shell 
Two The blastocyst continues to hatch out of its shell and begins to attach itself to the uterus 
Three The blastocyst attaches deeper into the uterine lining, beginning implantation 
Four Implantation continues 
Five Implantation is complete, cells that will eventually become the placenta and fetus have begun to develop 
Six Human chorionic gonadotropin (hCG) starts to enter the blood stream 
Seven Fetal development continues and hCG continues to be secreted 
Eight Fetal development continues and hCG continues to be secreted 
Nine Levels of hCG are now high enough to detect a pregnancy


----------



## billyjean (Oct 7, 2006)

Hi


I would advise you not to test before your OTD, I did early on and got a BFN, then further on at 8dp 5dt and then got a BFP. Then at 12 dp 5dt further tests were BFN, including blood test after OTD.


This drove me a little loopy, and I still cannot understand the BFP I got.


If I did not test until BFN, I wouldn't have known about the BFP, and would have been none the wiser.


----------



## crazyroychick (Aug 21, 2012)

You may have had a chemical pregnancy that ended very early which caused BFP its a total rollercoaster, def not testing before OTD next time tho x


----------



## Bee-Bee (May 3, 2012)

RSH,

I have the embryo development chart web page saved on my phone! Sad, I know !!


----------



## sheebs (Jul 14, 2012)

Thank you  RSH for the information on day to day process  

    for everyone.. waiting waiting..


----------



## Pauline83 (Mar 8, 2012)

Hi Rachel!! Nice to seem a familiar face on here - welcome to the 2ww chick - hope transfer goes smoothly tomorrow. Best of luck hun...I really do believe it will be 3rd time lucky for you!! )       

Hello to everyone, hope today has been a 'positive' day   

I'm actually feeling OK today, trying to stay positive. Pretty sure will be testing a day early on Satuday - just need to know now!! Just had a couple of muscular type pains in my abdomin today - not my usual AF type symptoms so keeping our fingers crossed and       for a BFP!!!

Take care everyone x x x x


----------



## Pauline83 (Mar 8, 2012)

Sorry I keep putting the   face by mistake when its meant to be a


----------



## rachel petch (Sep 7, 2010)

Hey, Pauline, I ve a really good feeling about you too..... 3 days till otd!    like mad for you! Too. Xxxx


----------



## RSH0308 (Jan 30, 2012)

Bee bee if that makes you sad I must be a freak show   I check it several times every day. It feels like I'm checking in on them.  This is now my 7th 2ww not including natural or clomid cycles and it still makes me nuts!!! 

Hi Sheebs and welcome to the thread! How are  you holding up? xxx

Pauline I have to say I'm with Rachel I just have feeling you're going to get a BFP  

Well nearly another day down on the dreaded wait. I'm def going to do an early test on Mon assuming AF stays away. So only another 3 days until I can do naughty poas   I get a BFP this time. I really don't think I have another cycle in me. xx

Night ladies xxx


----------



## Martha Moo (Jan 30, 2004)

Hi Ladies

Welcome to the new ladies who have joined us today 

I agree with Billiejean, i wouldnt test until OTD (easy for me to say tho!)

Its 5 years since i got my bfp (to the day!)
I tested from about day 9 BFN every day even Otd though bloods showed BFP our clinics set OTD for a reason 

Another day down ladie           

Donna


----------



## sugarsweet (Dec 27, 2011)

hello Lady's as you can see from the time it is silly o clock but can not sleep, I'm feeling a little confused i had my ET on the 20th which means my otd should be 3rd of september that making it 14 days my clinic told me to test on Friday (tomorrow) but that only make it 11 days i took a hpt yesterday evening and it was a bfn but working out the days it may of been to soon   i must say this 2ww is the worst part of a ivf cycle,i have lost all hope there is just a little voice thats telling me not to give up just yet hope it is a   from with in, good luck to all the up coming OTD sending lots of     your way 

SOME ADVICE  DO NOT TEST EARLY IT MAKES THINGS ALOT WORSE xxx


----------



## RSH0308 (Jan 30, 2012)

Sugarsweet it's much more likely to be a BFP if you do it 1st thing in the morning when your pee's concentrated. Yuck, I know, but true. Also because they let you test early they usually advise you to stay on your cyclogest and try again in another 2 days. 

It might just be a late implanter. When I had my 1st blood test it was a low positive and would've been a BFN on an HPT. 2 days later I tested again and my HCG levels had gone through the roof, 8 months later my DS was born. The extra 2 days wait was torture but so worth it!

I know Donna Marie had a similar situation so hang on in there.

xxxxx


----------



## Daffodilly (Apr 5, 2012)

morning ladies, may i join you? I had transfer yesterday and am feeling positive today 
xx


----------



## Vic-n-Ste (Feb 20, 2011)

Hi Lorna, nice to see you here on this 2ww thread at last. Glad your feeling positive hun!! When is your OTD?xx


----------



## RSH0308 (Jan 30, 2012)

Welcome Lorna and good luck for your 2ww.  

Feeling really negative again today ladies.   I had really vivid dreams last night and that usually means AF is on her way. I am 6dp and I usually start AF 7-9dp so it's right on schedule. If I get migraine in the next couple of days I'll know it's all over for me.  

Really hoping it's not a BFN as this is absolutely my last time. I am totally out of cash for this. I know I've been lucky having a DS but I feel just as strongly about the try for a sibling as I did the 1st time around.

xxx


----------



## Pauline83 (Mar 8, 2012)

RSH - Dont give up yet, they seem weird dreams can be a sign of pregnancy too -     you will get that BFP you deserve! Sending you lots of       ....and thank you for the positive vibes, I'm feeling OK today, fairly positive just keeping everything crossed that I see that blessed BFP this weekend!!  

Rachel - How you doing today? Sending lots of       and   to you too! x x

Sugarsweet - best of luck for todays bloods - I really hope they give you good news!!     x

Lorna - Best of Luck on your 2ww - hope you get your BFP at the end of this. There are so many ups and downs during the 2ww - my best advise is to take it easy but keep yourself occupied - lots of funny movies, relaxing music, reading etc has just about got me through but some days are definately harder than others. Ohh, and try not to test too early!


----------



## rachel petch (Sep 7, 2010)

Pauline, I'm good, I think! Quite positive, I cant be any other!!! You gotta have hope, just looking forward to being pupo, at least I ve got 2weeks of hope!!! Xxxx


----------



## Vic-n-Ste (Feb 20, 2011)

Hi ladies.....
Gosh this 2ww is draggingggggggg!!!!!!!!!!! 
I don't know what symptoms or signs I am supposed to be feeling, the preg symptoms are so much the same as af, I don't know wether I'm coming or going??
Today I have a stuffy nose and a few little cramps and I woke up again in the night for the loo and then woke up properly at 6.45am, for some reason I can't have a lie in anymore.

Hope the rest of you are all ok xxxx


----------



## Daffodilly (Apr 5, 2012)

thanks for the welcome ladies. test date is 12th so aaaaaages yet! have next week off work and heard the weather should be good so going to sit out as much as i can.

i guess looking through the thread it's normal to start worrying about everything then! i was lying on my tummy last night and then worried i'd squished them!!!!

vic - i've had stupid sleep patterns since i started injecting. i guess it's cos i've been doing nothing energetic at all. it's really annoying though when i don't have to get up for work but wide awake.

going to see if i can catch up with when everyone's test date is now. wishing everyone     

xx


----------



## GMV5913 (Aug 18, 2012)

Morning Ladies, 

I have a very light bleeding today so think that AF may just be arriving as I can't think that there would be any other reason for it at this stage. 
Its 2 weeks today that I had the IUI but unfortunately it doesn't look that I will make the OTD of 4th September. 

x


----------



## hjt (Jul 3, 2012)

Hello everyone!
GMV - just saw your post.  Don't lose hope yet.  My clinic told me it was common to have bleeding during the 2ww and many went on to get a BFP.
Sorry for lack of other personals but am sneakily writing this at work and need to catch up properly.
Well, with one day to go until Dday I finally have a proper sympton - of what I don't know but a symptom nevertheless! Woke up in the middle of the night drenched and shivering - hoping this is embie's work and not a sign I'm about to start the menopause  !
Getting psyched up to make the scary trip to the chemist for my HPT.
Lots of   to everyone and some special   for my fellow testers this weekend.
Lets hope the first page of this thread will be topped with cheerleaders by Monday!  
Helen x


----------



## frazermic (Nov 4, 2007)

Hi

Hope you girls are ok and good luck for tester's at weekend, I'm 6dpt of 2x blasts. I am feeling positive and feel it different this time round, I've got a stitch feeling all the time lower area, having naps for some reason in the afternoon and then a night sleep, I sleep on my belly have done since i was little, But i have 3 pillows, 1 around middle so my ribs are higher up so less pressure on belly, 1 pillow normal position and the other length ways. Seems to help.
I'm will test on tuesday a day early only because i go back to work on wednesday so if bad news i can be moody at home.
Take care x


----------



## MrsG09 (Dec 15, 2011)

Morning Ladies I hope we are all well  

Vic-n-Ste - Your right this 2ww is driving me crazy....ages to wait yet!!!

Lorna_H - Welcome & Good luck for the 12th, Ive heard the weather is going to be good   

GMV5193 - It aint over yet, fingers crossed for you   and stay away AF  

hjt - everything crossed for you hun   

frazermic - Can I have some of your positive feelings please      

As for me, I woke this morning sweating and really really hot with stitchy type pains really low down.  Again I know Im only 4dpdt so am 99% sure its these god damn pessaries.  OTD for me is 10th but that a Monday and my 1st day back at work so after much convincing of my DH we have decided to POAS on Saturday 8th.

Just a quick question for anyone on Cyclogest, do you still get your normal AF symptoms, I know it can delay AF but wondered if the symptoms were still there??

Have a great relaxing day


----------



## slb628 (Aug 2, 2009)

Hello fellow crazy ladies !!
MrsG I think I have felt like my AF is coming every day!
Had brown spotting which apparently the cyclogest can cause, so back passage only was the advice from the clinic :-~
Then this am a fresh red bleed- again assumed the worst - called clinic and carry on but the nurses have changed my OTD to Sunday 2nd as I have a blasty on board
So now a whole week to go has changed to just 2 sleeps argh  !!!
More personals later, stay sane and sticky vibes and fairy dust to you all x x x


----------



## rachel petch (Sep 7, 2010)

Hi girls I'm officially Pupo! Otd 16 Sept with 2 embryos one 5 cel and one 4 cell xxxx


----------



## sugarsweet (Dec 27, 2011)

hi all I'm 11dpt and it's all over for me this cycle got bfn   followed now by pinkish mc had bloods took today waiting for call to tell me what i all ready no, not going to give up tho have been told i can egg share in 2 months, wishing you all lots of luck on your otd's sending you all lots of sticky bean juice x


----------



## crazyroychick (Aug 21, 2012)

Really sorry sugar sweet, know exactly how you are feeling, AF arrived for me on Mon day before OTD, 1 m/c and 2 BFN's later! Am really trying to stay positive too can do FET after nxt period, only got 2 so hope they survive the thaw! Lots of love n hugs, take care xx


----------



## Swanage (Mar 30, 2011)

hi ladies can i join this crazy 2ww gang   i had two blasts transfered from a fet on the 29th and only have a 9 day wait until test date on the 6th... (should of been the 7th but they worked it out wrong but said they will do bloods and they should still be 100% accurate by then) 
rachelpetch i remember you from the march cycle   i see it was a bfn and I'm sorry but still happy to see you back now   xx 
sugarsweet I'm so sorry  to hear that it could be over... not much else i can say except stay strong   xx
crazyroychick again im so sorry for your bfn but really happy to see you seem very strong and good luck with your next go xx
big hi to all the other ladies, this is my fourth go but ivf but never really joined a 2ww thread before but thought it may help keep me sane   well even thou I'm only on day 3 of x2 blast transfers I'm having similar feelings to my last two bfp, yesterday i had sharp stabbing pains in one spot on my tummy and today iv gone off my fav pasta and had dizzy spells (now i know fully that this is prob all just in my head but now i know what to expect i cant help but monitor it all) really would love this to work and stay this time. xx


----------



## rachel petch (Sep 7, 2010)

Hi Swanage, or course I remember you pet, sorry to see you here (in a nice way) obviously!.


----------



## Swanage (Mar 30, 2011)

yeah i understand lol   its been a long few months yet now I'm here and waiting on my 2ww again i feel like  i never left   are you getting anxious xx


----------



## kittykins (Jan 23, 2010)

Hi ladies - mind if I join you all. 

I too was on the March site - obviously a BFN with IUI - had two 5d blasts put back on Monday - could go for blood test on 6th but a long way to travel so can do HPT on 9th September.  Did a test today and got BFN so not confident - DH was livid with me and I was really annoyed with myself - just dont have any symptoms. 

  to everyone. 

Kitty


----------



## rachel petch (Sep 7, 2010)

Hi Swanage, I feel really chilled actually, but only had transfer about 4 hrs ago, it's been a tough few days, so prob a bit knackered! I too feel like I ve never left, perhaps that's a good sign or both of us, I do hope so, and will keep our fingers xd for all xxxxxx


----------



## Swanage (Mar 30, 2011)

well good luck and i hope we both get great results this time   i honestly get so sad each time i see someone get a bfn we all deserve a brilliant result and i hope it this go xx


----------



## sugarsweet (Dec 27, 2011)

crazyroychick said:


> Really sorry sugar sweet, know exactly how you are feeling, AF arrived for me on Mon day before OTD, 1 m/c and 2 BFN's later! Am really trying to stay positive too can do FET after nxt period, only got 2 so hope they survive the thaw! Lots of love n hugs, take care xx


sorry hun  i'm so upset been crying all day but need to be strong i have one snowbabie but dont know if to egg share again first or try my snowbabie first i dont think i could handle another bfn so soon and with egg share i can have two put back next time so very confused at the moment and very heartbroken x


----------



## crazyroychick (Aug 21, 2012)

I cried all day Mon n Tue just so sad but trying to find a way forward now.  Going to try ice babies first then see where we go, egg shared this time but out of sperm now and can't afford more SRR unfortunately :-(

Hope u get all you dream of next time get really sad when I see people getting BFN.  Take care xx


----------



## Jodes17 (Feb 16, 2010)

Hi ladies 

Big welcome to all the new 2wwers and good luck to you all.  

Very sorry for ladies with BFNs, hopefully early tests will turn into BFPs  

I been back at work this week and have had no symptoms for days, have been feeling very low and not sleeping. Big day tomorrow, OTD blood test at 9


----------



## rachel petch (Sep 7, 2010)

Modes good luck testing tomorrow babe!!! Xxxxx


----------



## rachel petch (Sep 7, 2010)

I ment Jodes!,,


----------



## Jodes17 (Feb 16, 2010)

Thanks hon x


----------



## rachel petch (Sep 7, 2010)

Donna Marie add me to the HOF e/t 31Aug Otd16 Sept


----------



## RSH0308 (Jan 30, 2012)

Wow this thread is moving really fast now. Welcome new ladies congrats on being PUPO.  

Good luck HJD, Dive girl and Jodes for OTDs. Lets get this thread off to a good start.   

Crazyroychick & Sugarsweet I am so sorry yr so upset  . Have you thought about speaking to a counsellor? I don't mean to sound patronising but it really helped me after I had my mc and repeated BFNs.

I've had no migraine or any other AF symptoms so I've got everything crossed   for getting to 9dp without Af showing up. Then I'll test, which is naughty ( don't tell the  ) as it's still 2 days before OTD but I can't wait longer than that!!

Anyway another day down, almost, and we're all at least in the right month as of tomorrow!!

Love and  
xxxx


----------



## wendybess (Aug 9, 2010)

wow so many posts since l was last on here lol  

Jodes -   its a BFP for you 

Crazyroychick -   really   your snowbabies bring you a BFP with your next cycle.

Sugarsweet -   hope your bloods bring good news x

hjt - ohhh   for tomorrow hunni   its a BFP.

Pauline83 - I have a good feeling about you too   

RHS0308 -   lots of   being sent your way hun. By the way i live in Wakefield so not that far from you x

A big Hello and lots of   to everyone who's joined this thread   x


----------



## RSH0308 (Jan 30, 2012)

Sorry I meant HJT good luck for tomorrow xxxx


----------



## RSH0308 (Jan 30, 2012)

Wendybess you read my mind I've got such a good a feeling about Jodes, Pauline & you. It helps of course that you've already had 2 BFP HPTS!!! 

If you fancy meeting for a coffee just let me know. How are you feeling so close to OTD, any symptoms? xxx


----------



## wendybess (Aug 9, 2010)

Just the cramping really, AF due tomorrow, even though had 2 BFPs i'm still nervous  , Glad to read your feeling more upbeat(as upbeat as you can be on 2ww anyway). Its funny the vibes you get for other people on here isn't it


----------



## sugarsweet (Dec 27, 2011)

bloods come back it is a bfn and af is here   not given up spoke to clinic and should be able to start again in 2 months so fingers crossed for 2nd time, wishing all the Lady's lots of luck on there otd's xx


----------



## Martha Moo (Jan 30, 2004)

Hi

Welcome to our new ladies, i will be updating the HOF tomorrow 

Sending  all around

 to our testers tomorrow     

Donna


----------



## RSH0308 (Jan 30, 2012)

Sugarsweet I am so sorry   I wish you all the very best in your future treatment  

Well I was awake @ 5.30 so I can't imagine what you testers must be like. Looking forward to hearing some outcomes!  

xxx


----------



## wendybess (Aug 9, 2010)

Sugarsweet   so sorry hunni, good luck with your next cycle


----------



## Vic-n-Ste (Feb 20, 2011)

Sugarsweet - oh I'm so so sorry hun, keep your chin up and stay positive for your next cycle!

AFM....well last night I had a few cramps strongest ones yet, and they are always on my left side of my tummy low down, I was convinced that AF was here, iv had a few again this morning but they were not as bad as last night,these were more like twinges in the same place and a couple on the right too. I'm getting paranoid now, and its like af check every 20 mins!!!!!!!! 

How is everybody else doing? I'm praying for us all xxx


----------



## Pauline83 (Mar 8, 2012)

Ok - Excuse my language but we have had servious mind **** today...I caved in this morning and tested 1 day early. Used a Boots Own band test that I had in the cupboard. Tested first thing and on first look I thought definate negative - was totally devastated. HOWEVER, Had a shower and decided to check test one last time - and couldnt quite believe I thought I saw a faint positive line after all!!! Had a proper look in better light and hubby also agrees, there is a faint positive line. So, off out this afty to buy a digital Clearblue Test to try in the morning...clinging onto a glimer of hope        

Hope everyone is doing OK - will update tomorrow       to you all x x x x


----------



## Flopsybunny (Nov 14, 2011)

Pauline - fingers crossed for you   
Sugar sweet - so sorry hon  

AFM I had an appointment this morning for an HCG injection to extend my luteal phase.  The doc did an internal ultrasound as well as I ov'd last weekend but only one of the two follies had gone so they wanted to see if the second had genially woken up.  It has now gone but there was a funny white mark in my uterus as well.  The doc said before he started that it's way too early to see anything but I can't help but hope.      Oh and my OTD has moved to 7 Sept (blood test but results within the hour) which means I now have to go to a big all day work meeting straight afterwards...  

Good luck all those testing this weekend


----------



## Jodes17 (Feb 16, 2010)

Well I started having some cramps and a bit of discharge early this morning, not surprisingly blood test has come back negative, BFN. however as I haven't had a proper bleed they want me to carry on with pessaries and go back on wednesday for another blood test! Talk about clutching at straws. I'm in shock totally gutted, I did everything I could. It's so cruel. 
Sorry sugar sweet, there are no words, big hugs   
Pauline, I've got everything crossed for you 
Good luck to the rest of the ladies on here. 
Jx


----------



## crazyroychick (Aug 21, 2012)

Jodes absolutely gutted for u it's so unfair, we all deserve our BFP's, lots of love n hugs xx


----------



## kittykins (Jan 23, 2010)

Just typed post and lost it      

Jodes and Sugar - so sorry x 

Pauline - GL for tomorrow x

RSH - I'm awake so early in the mornings too       - Bet it won't be like that Tuesday when I go back to work!

We will be 6dp5dt tomorrow - may test as there are some in the house!  DH says it is way too early but Im so stressed I need to be doing something rather than just waiting.  Do any of you feel really grumpy/snappy on these drugs, Im convinced it is PMT but DH says I was like this last time on drugs but I just cant seem to remember! 

    to you all x x x


----------



## crazyroychick (Aug 21, 2012)

I got positive test on day 11 of my first cycle so it may not be too early, just remember tho that implantation can be as late as day 11 so even if negative could still turn positive! Good luck xx


----------



## rachel petch (Sep 7, 2010)

Pauline, had you drunk any fluids during the night?, I only ask this because the first time I cycled and tested, I had a very faint positive with the hospital test, then my sis went to sainsburys and used one of their own brand about 2 hrs later (without drinking a drop) and bingo....... Very dark line!!!!!!! So I'm    like mad for you. When I phoned the nurses, she did say, it's highly unlikely you would get a false positive, unless you have diluted your urine, ie; drank ltd of fluids!!!!!


----------



## hjt (Jul 3, 2012)

Afraid it's a BFN for us too  .  So sad. Need to take some time out to recover but won't give up...

Jodes and Sugar so sorry,  big   to you both.

Pauline, not even the faintest of faint second lines on my test even by this afternoon.  There must be a reason for yours...

Take care everyone 

H x


----------



## wendybess (Aug 9, 2010)

hjt & jodes So so sorry for your BFNs   

Pauline - a faint possitive is a possitive hun,   it stays that way for you x


----------



## crazyroychick (Aug 21, 2012)

Hjt so sorry, lots of love n hugs xx


----------



## Martha Moo (Jan 30, 2004)

Hi Ladies

Just popping in to catch up and update the list

HJT, Jodes17 and Sugarsweet so sorry to read your news    

I have updated the list on the front page so if anyone is missing please shout!

Wendybess, Pauline83 and Fingerscrossed  for OTD tomorrow    

Another day down ladies

Donna


----------



## sugarsweet (Dec 27, 2011)

jodes and hjt sending lots of  its so cruel i feel your pain i have had two massive panic attacks since my bfn and trying so hard to not fall apart i don't feel here at the moment kind of in dream mode having this site is what stops me from going in to total melt down   
wishing all us bfn lots of luck for the future bfp's we all deserve XX


----------



## Jodes17 (Feb 16, 2010)

So sorry Hjt, I can't believe it. What an awful and sad day for us testers. I hope you are getting lots of comfort and support. 
Sugarsweet. I know what you mean. It only just hit me, and I can't stop crying. I've been in shock all day and disbelief. I don't think I can put myself through it again. But we are blessed to have our beautiful boy, thank god. 
My heart goes out to you ladies 
Jx


----------



## Daffodilly (Apr 5, 2012)

Jodes, Hjt and Sugersweet, I'm so so sorry. I hope you are being looked after.   

To all tomorrows testers   

I hope everyone else is doing ok 

xx


----------



## Ruthyshimona (Aug 19, 2012)

Hiya, I'm in my 2ww testing on Sept 10th after FET. Really struggling, this is the first time we've made it to transfer last time got OHSS and had various things before that. I'm really struggling my mind just keeps going back to thinking about what's going to happen on the 10th!!! Anxiety +++++++ Loads of love to y'all and respect for the dedication you all have to go through the heart squeezing, mind consuming and body effecting process of IVF and TTC.          loads of prayers for those BFP for y'all


----------



## Vic-n-Ste (Feb 20, 2011)

My heart goes out to all you ladies who have got such sad news today, I am so sorry for you all.....sending big hugs and kisses xxx

AFM..... I am getting af type twinges every now and again in the middle of my lower tummy and also the odd twinge either side low down aswell, I am now 7dp 2dt and still have 9 days left until I can test!!!!!!!
I'm keepin everything crossed!xx


----------



## GMV5913 (Aug 18, 2012)

Hi ladies, 

Lots of   to jodes, hjt and sugarsweet. 

I'm trying to remain positive for the OTD on tuesday but the light bleeding from yesterday is still here today. Since this afternoon I've had AF type pains, which doesn't seem to be easing. 

My DW and I have been scanning the websites for stories of bleeding, AF pains and BFPs. I did cave yesterday and did a test which showed a faint positive but we thought this may still be from the HGC injections. All very confusing at the moment. Still planning on testing on tues just in case this bleeding doesn't turn out to be AF.


----------



## RSH0308 (Jan 30, 2012)

So sorry Jodes17 & HJT for your BFN  . Have a lovely glass of wine and hot bath and best of luck  with your future treatment. My heart goes out to you both xx

Pauline that sounds promising   for a darker line tomorrow. Good luck all testers tomorrow!!

Welcome Ruthyshimmona, hope you can hang in there without going too crazy  . Kittykins I am 7dp 5dt and I have been ratty as hell since 5dp. I was convinced it was PMT but no other AF symptoms as yet  

AFM you'd think as this is my 7th 2ww nothing would surprise me but today I've had quite strong cramps round my ovaries & back ache. I haven't had this symptom when I've had a BFP or a BFN has anyone else had this?
xxx


----------



## RSH0308 (Jan 30, 2012)

Sorry good luck Wendy Bess, Fingers crossed and Pauline for tomorrow


----------



## slb628 (Aug 2, 2009)

My OTD has been changed by the nurses to 2/9 after I called them as I had a blasty FET, not sure about such a huge jump in dates.
Big hugs to Jodes, hjt, and dive girl if she's still checking in. Hope you all take the time to deal with a bfn in your own ways and find the courage and strength to carry on x x 
Fingers crossed for the testers tomorrow, esp Pauline for a dark line x x


----------



## slb628 (Aug 2, 2009)

BFN for me, or 'not pregnant' as the digital tester says! Will keep on with cyclogest just in case , but clearly no point as AF in full flow. Good luck to the rest of you x x
2 snow babies left for me then financially the end x


----------



## wendybess (Aug 9, 2010)

for me ladies  

good luck everyone whos testing today, fingerscrossed and pauline  

so sorry slb628  good luck with your sbow babies x


----------



## RSH0308 (Jan 30, 2012)

Wendybess I knew it!!!! That's fab news!      


SLB    so sorry love. Good luck with the snow babies, I'm still hoping and    for you to get your BFP!


AFM no migraines (sure sign of AF) as yet but still some weird cramps. If there's still no sign of Af tomorrow I going to do an early POAS.


How's everyone else doing? Not going too    I hope?
xxx


----------



## RSH0308 (Jan 30, 2012)

BTW Wendybess which tests have you been using? xxx


----------



## Pauline83 (Mar 8, 2012)

Just a quick one as on my mobile, will be back with personals later...we have a BFP!! Can't believe it! Thank. God for Clearblue digi tests! first response was still faint so happy digi confirmed a positive! Praying our little bean/s stay with. Me! Good luck everyone xxx


----------



## rachel petch (Sep 7, 2010)

Congrats Wendybess!, that's fab news petal!,
Pauline, have you tested again hunny?.

ATM, my body cant decide whether it's constipated or has diahorrea!!! (sorry tmi)! Can't sleep properly, shall I go on?. Urrgh!!! The Cyclogest are to blame I think!!
On the upside, hubby is taking me out for Sunday lunch today, which will be very nice. I ve left him in bed, as he was out last night.... I think he's a bit rough!    the definate upside to not drinking..... No hangover! 

Well, I hope everybody are enjoying their weekend xxxx


----------



## rachel petch (Sep 7, 2010)

Whahooooooooo! Pauline, I was praying so hard for you   I bet your both on   you have totally made my day! I can relax now!. Well done once again xxx


----------



## Jodes17 (Feb 16, 2010)

Congrats to wendybess and Pauline wonderful news xx


----------



## frazermic (Nov 4, 2007)

Congrats to wendy and pauline so happy to hear good news all the best for the next 9 months.x


----------



## wendybess (Aug 9, 2010)

Thanks Everyone  

Yay   Congratulations Pauline 

RSH0308 - When do yo test hunni?, No migrain! thats ace   I used clearblue plus. Gonna go get a digital one just so I can see the word Pregnant lol 

Rachel- Enjoy your sunday lunch (best meal of the week for me  mmmmm roast potatoes lol)  

 for everyone x


----------



## Daffodilly (Apr 5, 2012)

slb -  . I hope you are ok xx

Wendybess and Pauline -  . yayyyy! Congratulations to both of you, I'm really pleased.

I've been doing ok until last night. Hubby got back from playing a gig and we were just talking about how it went when I got really weepy for no reason. Is this drugs or hormones?

hope everyone is doing ok. Lunch out is a great idea Rachel - I think I'll copy you!

xx


----------



## GMV5913 (Aug 18, 2012)

Congratulations wendybess and Pauline. Brilliant news


----------



## RSH0308 (Jan 30, 2012)

Pauline that's brilliant news   congratulations!! 

Thanks for the tip WendyBess I'm thinking of using clearblue digital but don't know how sensitive it is. My OTD is Wed but I think going to do an early 1 tomorrow. I'll be 9dp 5dt by then hopefully I'll see something!

Rachel I'm exactly the same as you with the constipation/ runs and I can't sleep either. Are you using the cyclogest pessaries?

XXXX


----------



## Vic-n-Ste (Feb 20, 2011)

Congratulations wendy and pauline, what lovely brilliant news!!!! Wish you both all the best.

AFM.....well I am convinced my af is going to start any day, I keep getting pains its awful and everytime I go to the tolilet I dread what I'm about to see!! I'm praying that it stays away and all these cramps are just my body preparing itself!!!!!!!
Did anyone else get these awful cramps??
Xx


----------



## kittykins (Jan 23, 2010)

Morning everyone 

Congratulations to all the BFPs and so so sorry for all the BFNs.  Look after yourselves x x x 

RSH - I will be watching your early test tomorrow - GL hun x x x 

Vic - I had bad cramps last night - really felt like Flo was going to pay an unwelcome visit overnight - thank goodness she hasn't.  Hoping it was implantation pains but then Im constantly looking for the good in bad symptoms!!!!!!!!

AFM - still got a dodgy throat - not sore but not right either.  Just on one side, I had this before but can't remember if it was with our MC or with our DD      my memory       Slept in til after 10am too.  Did do an early test at 7am which was a BFN - just clinging on to the hope that we are still only 6dp5dt so could well still be too early?

Love to everyone x x x


----------



## gaynorann (Sep 1, 2012)

Hi Ladies,
My OTD is Wednesday 5th Sept, i had a day 3 transfer of a SET
Gaynor x


----------



## rachel petch (Sep 7, 2010)

Rsh, yeah Cyclogest, yuk, I have exactly the same symptoms as u! Good luck for tomorrow lovey!!


----------



## Pauline83 (Mar 8, 2012)

Hello all!! Thank you for all the congratulation messages for our  !!!  

Just a bit of advise - I tested yesterday at 15days post 2day transfer and bearly visable positive line on Blue dye test - Tested again with First Responce today on my OTD (16 days post 2 day transfer) and again the line is still faint, but luckily I got a definate 'pregnant 1-2 weeks' ie Clearblue digi only shows hormone levels about that of 3-4 weeks pregnant, when I would have put myself 4-5 weeks preg going off collection/transfer dates. I guess I'm trying to say be very careful about testing too early, but if you do, then dont give up hope until you have tested on OTD. Oh and buy a digital test!!!! 

Soo sorry again to the BFN's, I felt totally heartbroken first thing yesterday when at first I thought we also had a negative result, my heart goes out to you   x x x x

Speak to you all soon, Pauline x x x x


----------



## Fingerscrossed79 (Mar 10, 2012)

Thanks for your good luck messages...we got BFP.  Feeling happy but very cautious.

Congrats to Pauline and Wendybess on your BFP's.

So sorry for the bfn's


----------



## RSH0308 (Jan 30, 2012)

Congratulations Fingerscrossed  !! That's amazing what a lucky OTD you all had! 

Rachel we do seem to have had identical symptoms don't we! I hope that means BFPs for both of us   

AFM the weird cramps from yesterday have gone I have googled the cramps and predictably some say it's good and some say it's bad?! Suppose I'll find out which over the next couple of days!


----------



## crazyroychick (Aug 21, 2012)

Congrats to BFP's and big hugs to BFN's Xxx


----------



## Mimi Von Trapp (Sep 2, 2012)

Hi all
I had day 2 ET on Friday. This is my 2nd and final ICSI cycle. Although we had 14 eggs only 10 were mature. 5 fertilised but only 2 were viable for transfer! story last time but lining did not thicken so more hopeful this time. I test on the 14th. Any advise for getting through 2WW? Feeling very delicate and bloated at moment but have to go back to work tomorrow  

Mimi


----------



## rachel petch (Sep 7, 2010)

Mimi
I had transfer the same day as you, I test on 16 hunny, we too only had 2 viable embryos, and is also our last go!
Advice for getting through the 2ww is to keep busy, very busy! Your better being at work.
I too feel very bloated, and ave been quie constipated tmi, sorry!!!!
We had 11 eggs, 5 fertilised, and 3 abnormally fertilised and the other 3 were immature, so out of the 5 we had left, the two we ad put back were a 4cell and a 5 cell grade a embryos, the other 3 just weren't old enough to freeze!! 

Well, I hope you don't go too do-lally, that's what were here for !!
P.s. I ve had a few twinges here nd there, but you really can't look too far into things, I have an extra hcg injection to do on Tuesday. I think it's to look after your lining...... Extra progesterone! Xxxx


----------



## wendybess (Aug 9, 2010)

Yay   congratulations on your BFP fingerscrossed  

Good luck to all thats testing tomorrow    x


----------



## MrsG09 (Dec 15, 2011)

WOW congrats to all the BFPs and so sorry for the BFNs.

AFM today is 6dp5dt and no symptoms what so ever apart from the odd twinge! The awful cramps I had on 4&5dpt have more or less disappeared so a part of me Is praying that was implantation!

Only half way through the 2ww do no doubt the next week will drag!

Good luck to those of you testing in the morning xx


----------



## Martha Moo (Jan 30, 2004)

Hi Ladies

Welcome to gaynorann, Ruthyshimona and Mimi Von Trapp

Congrats to Wendybess, Pauline and Fingerscrossed wonderful news ladys

Sending lots of  and 

Donna


----------



## Sumi (Jul 24, 2012)

HI please may i be added to this list, my OTD day is 7 september


----------



## Sumi (Jul 24, 2012)

All this is my first IVF/ICSI and I am 8DP3dt, I was naughty today and tested early.It was a BFN.Has anyone else had a negative using HPT on 8DP3dt and went on to have a BFP


----------



## Fingerscrossed79 (Mar 10, 2012)

Thanks everyone x


----------



## RSH0308 (Jan 30, 2012)

Well I did an early POAS and got a clear, strong *BFP * !!!!! I know it's 2 days early but I'm feeling super positive about getting a BFP on Wednesday now!! Just got everything crossed  that this bean sticks and we don't have another mc.

Welcome Sumi. I wouldn't worry too much about getting a BFN 8dp 3dt. I've put the timeline below on the thread a few times but it's great for giving you an idea of what's going on. According to that HCG levels wouldn't give you a BFP until at least 11dp. I know none of us want to hear to wait but it could still be a BFP.

3-Day Transfer
Days Past Transfer (DPT) Embryo Development 
One The embryo continues to grow and develop, turning from a 6-8 cell embryo into a morula 
Two The cells of the morula continue to divide, developing into a blastocyst 
Three The blastocyst begins to hatch out of its shell 
Four The blastocyst continues to hatch out of its shell and begins to attach itself to the uterus 
Five The blastocyst attaches deeper into the uterine lining, beginning implantation 
Six Implantation continues 
Seven Implantation is complete, cells that will eventually become the placenta and fetus have begun to develop 
Eight Human chorionic gonadotropin (hCG) starts to enter the blood stream 
Nine Fetal development continues and hCG continues to be secreted 
Ten Fetal development continues and hCG continues to be secreted 
Eleven Levels of hCG are now high enough to detect a pregnancy 
------------------------------------------------------------------------
5-Day Transfer
Days Past Transfer (DPT) Embryo Development 
One The blastocyst begins to hatch out of its shell 
Two The blastocyst continues to hatch out of its shell and begins to attach itself to the uterus 
Three The blastocyst attaches deeper into the uterine lining, beginning implantation 
Four Implantation continues 
Five Implantation is complete, cells that will eventually become the placenta and fetus have begun to develop 
Six Human chorionic gonadotropin (hCG) starts to enter the blood stream 
Seven Fetal development continues and hCG continues to be secreted 
Eight Fetal development continues and hCG continues to be secreted 
Nine Levels of hCG are now high enough to detect a pregnancy


----------



## wendybess (Aug 9, 2010)

RSOH0308-   thats fab news  your bfp stays. (im sure it will)  

smi- lots of ladies on here test early and get a bfn that turns into a bfp so stay


----------



## rachel petch (Sep 7, 2010)

Great news RSH!  Xxxxx


----------



## Vic-n-Ste (Feb 20, 2011)

Congratulations RSH! Hope it stays sticky for you! How have you felt through the 2ww? Xx

AFM - iv still got another week until I can test! Its driving me mad lol x


----------



## rachel petch (Sep 7, 2010)

I ve got 13 bloody days left, and already going mental!!! I'm almost wishing for Wednesday to come round so I can go back to work ! Bizzare I know!


----------



## Swanage (Mar 30, 2011)

Morning everyone
Sumi I wouldn't worry as everyone else has said lots change each day so just wait a couple more days then see (easier said than done I know) or re test tomorrow but only if you won't get upset if it's a negative as it can still change Wednesday x
Rsh congrats Hun, can't wait to hear the good news on otd x
Rachel petch 13 days seems ages away have you worked out if that's just extra cautious and maybe you can test before? X
Afm Only a quick one as off to work in a bit but Iv deffinately started feeling bits and bobs now and I'm trying not to get to excited but it's hard! Iv been having dizzy spells for couple of days I know have sore full boobs and my nipples are permantly erect (sorry tmi) and a dull ache in my lower belly like af but not exactly the same.... Please can someone make Thursday arrive early x  
Also can I ask has anyone ever used an opk as a hpt? Only as I was clearing out my cupboard and had a first response opk that had just expired and I thought I'd chuck it (Iv never had a positive opk as I don't show ovulation) so I thought I'd use it   as I heard overs doing this anyway it showed two lines! One slightly fainter but def two lines xx


----------



## Sumi (Jul 24, 2012)

Congrats RSH and thank you for the embryo timeline, makes me feel so much better
I was so depressed after I tested, im too scared to test again until at least  the day before OTD
You guys are all so brave, thank you Swanage for the encouragement


----------



## Flopsybunny (Nov 14, 2011)

Congratulations RSH! Fantastic news.   

Swanage - the answer is 'maybe'! Not very helpful i know but there's a great website that covers your question: http://www.peeonastick.com/opkhpt.html

AFM I'm back at work and feel completely normal except for bloating and my stomach feels really heavy. Not cramps as such just a weight that makes me feel like I need the loo the whole time. Roll on Friday...


----------



## smiling angel (Sep 2, 2012)

Hi all. I'm on the 2ww also and i'm cracking up! I am 7dp5dt (seven days post blastie transfer) and I really felt like I had all the signs up to 2 days agi and now i don't really feel anything! My test date os not for 10 days although I stupidly did one last night which was a big fat negative. I know there was no point in doing it but I just wanted to see. Trying to remain positive and hopeful  today!


----------



## smiling angel (Sep 2, 2012)

Can I join the September 2ww also please? Not sure how to do that - am finding the site confusing so I hope this works!


----------



## rachel petch (Sep 7, 2010)

Swan age, my clinic always says test 16 days after transfer, but I have a hcg shot to do tomorrow so it probably just to make sure hcg is out of my system. Xxx

I say to all the early testers DON'T DO IT!. The clinics give you an otd for a reason, I know it's hard, and we're all impatient but, we ve all been pumped so much with a lot of synthetic hormones, it's important that these have left our system fully..... Besides if testing early and it's a negative then we are just miserable for the rest of the 2ww. Let's all enjoy being pupo, because that's what we all are, rest up and milk being pupo!!!! Rant over sorry!!!  Xxxx


----------



## Daffodilly (Apr 5, 2012)

brilliant news RSH. so pleased for you.

Hi Smiling angel. wow - that seems like a long wait until test date. hope your keeping yourself entertained. It would be too early for anything to show yet so ignore that test!


sending everone lots of


----------



## Martha Moo (Jan 30, 2004)

Hi

Welcome Sumi and Smiling Angel

Sumi, i tested about the same time as you in my 1st 2ww, it was bfn i tested each day from day 9 to day 14 all bfn day 15 BFP that BFP starts school tomorrow so hang on in there and stay    

RSH       praying its a very sticky BFP for you hun

 all around

Donna


----------



## smiling angel (Sep 2, 2012)

Cheers Lorna - sorry I meant to say 9 days from now . It's actually a 16 day test after the transfer so I see from what various people say here they test between 10 and 16 days so I will have to wait and see! I was lucky in the sense even though I only had 6 eggs 5 fertilised. I had 1 put back in and 2 frozen. The wait is certainly a trying time!

Donna Marie - that is exactly the feedback i needed as that will keep me sane! So glad to hear that right up until the last day it can be negative and then a bug fat positive


----------



## Smiles35 (Feb 25, 2012)

Hi ladies - can I join you on this thread please. I have had 1 blast transferred today and my OTD is 14th September and it can't come quick enough.

Lots of ladies on here I have cycled with so a big   and I'm glad to be part of the PUPO club  

I look forward to getting to know you all and sharing the ups and downs of the 2ww


----------



## Smiles35 (Feb 25, 2012)

*Donna Marie - could you add me to the HOF please, my OTD is the 14th September*


----------



## rachel petch (Sep 7, 2010)

Hiya Smiles!!


----------



## kimmy 30 (Dec 29, 2010)

Hi Everyone 

smiles & rachel pleased to be joining you over here  

I'm pleased to be pupo i had 2x early blasts not top quality transfered today  

I'm glad as it a 10 day wait instead of full 2ww last time i tested early and drove myself insane  
This time no testing early no madness- please hold me to them exact words 

I'm unsure of what to put for my OTD as they said to do a HPT test in 10 days is that starting from today or tomorrow   don't want to make my OTD any longer!

pleasure to meet you all

kimmy xxx


----------



## Smiles35 (Feb 25, 2012)

Hi Rachel - I hope you have been enjoying the garden today.

Hi Kimmy - congrats again on being PUPO, we now start the dreaded 2ww, or 10 days in your case    Good luck!


----------



## yokumoku (Nov 9, 2011)

Hi all, can I join you here? 

I had a day 3 transfer yesterday and OTD is 15 September.

This is my very 1st IVF cycle! Trying to feel positive but really don't know what to expect or what symptoms to look out for!


----------



## Smiles35 (Feb 25, 2012)

Hi *chuichi *- congrats on being PUPO, I am a newbie to this thread too. I hope you get beginners luck with your first IVF cycle, although from your profile you are certainly not a beginner to the world of fertility treatment!! Good luck x


----------



## kimmy 30 (Dec 29, 2010)

*smiles- * do you have to wait 2ww to test even thoe you had 5 day blast?


----------



## Smiles35 (Feb 25, 2012)

*Kimmy *- it's 11 days for me so we will be testing about the same time


----------



## kimmy 30 (Dec 29, 2010)

*DONNA MARIE- CAN YOU PLEASE ADD ME TO THE HOF? OTD SEPT 13TH *


----------



## kittykins (Jan 23, 2010)

Wow congrats RSH x 

Mrs G and Smilie Angel you are both the same as me 7dp5dt - I still don't feel anything either.  Saturday's pains seem to have vanished so hoping it was implantation.     

Big hello to all the new ladies today sending you loads of luck x x x 

Back to work tomorrow - didn't do a test today as I was so fed up yesterday - don't think i can face testing before work so will either risk a digital on Wednesday or wait until Saturday (OTD is Sunday) - working Thursday and Friday this week as well - might be nice to think about something else     

Love to everyone x x x


----------



## Bee-Bee (May 3, 2012)

Hi Ladies, 

Congrats Rhs, test buddy!!

Ok I confess I've been POAS since 5dp3dt (now 11dp)   and there all negative so far.   OFT is wednesday, but I have no symptoms at all, so I'm planning my next cycle already.

Good luck everyone xx


----------



## captain10 (Jan 9, 2012)

A quickie from me. I'm laid up in hospital with OHSS, during the admittance process they made me do two pregnancy tests and both came back positive...I'm over the moon, yet slightly cautious about believing it as I know things can change so quick and it's so very early (8dpt5dt).
Lots of love to everyone - xx


----------



## Fingerscrossed79 (Mar 10, 2012)

Hi to all the new ladies, congrats on being pupo. sending lots of       to you all. Hope you don't go too   in the 2ww.

Congrats to RSH on you BFP,    

Captain sorry to hear you are suffering but congrats on your BFP   hope you are home soon! I've suffered myself with ohss and it's not nice!

To those naughty early testers   please don't get too down as all can change on the actual OTD   for you

Wow Donna, your BFP is starting school, I bet that had gone so quick for you!

Swanage not sure about the ok but it does sound promising -   for you

Good luck to the ladies testing tomorrow and lots of sticky vibes to everyone x


----------



## winning (May 8, 2012)

Fingerscrossed - help! Communication breakdown - it says your inbox is full!


----------



## Smiles35 (Feb 25, 2012)

Captain - sorry to hear you are laid up but great news you have a bfp, congratulations!


----------



## Fingerscrossed79 (Mar 10, 2012)

Winning, I've deleted some sorry x


----------



## Vic-n-Ste (Feb 20, 2011)

Captain10 - aww so sorry to hear your in hospital with OHSS hun, I hope they are looking after you. Congrats on the BFP hun, thrilled for you!xxx


----------



## Mimi Von Trapp (Sep 2, 2012)

Hi Vic n Ste

What a rollercoaster you have  been on! All the very best! I had EC wednesday, out of 14 eggs 10 were mature. 5 fertilised, 2 embryos transferred. None to freeze. I test on 14th.
Keep positive!
Mimi


----------



## Smiles35 (Feb 25, 2012)

Mimi - I also test on the 14th. Did you have a 5 day transfer?


----------



## Mimi Von Trapp (Sep 2, 2012)

I should be so lucky! We had day 2 transfer as the two strongest eggs did not look like they would survive until day 5. However out of interest the clinic kept the others just to see what they would do. They phoned today- 1 egg arrested but other egg is still developing slowly (not good enough to be frozen). They are going to keep them until tomorrow just to see how it does and let us know. I think if you can get embryos to blastocyst then you have top grade eggs. I'm were the next grade down so am hopeful!
Take each day as it comes.
Mimi


----------



## Smiles35 (Feb 25, 2012)

Mimi - at least you know you have the strongest 2 inside you and where they belong. Loads of women get BFP from 2 days transfers so fingers crossed we both do xx


----------



## smiling angel (Sep 2, 2012)

Hi All - great to see all of us here on the 2ww around the same time - it's amazing - I was out tonight and couldn't wait to get back to view who had been saying what! It really does help knowing there are others at the exact same time as us waiting to hear the news - great to have the support so thanks to you all! 

Kimmy - to what you were saying to smiles - I had a 5 day AA grade Blastie transfer and I have been told to wait 16 days before POAS! By the way what's Pupo?


----------



## yokumoku (Nov 9, 2011)

Smiles - thanks  I see your OTD is 1 day before mine, best of luck!!!

Hello to everyone else and also wishing you all the best for getting BFP's!! x


----------



## Vic-n-Ste (Feb 20, 2011)

Hi Mimi - yep I have been on a rollercoaster, but most of us have. So you are 4 days behind me! Good luck.....what grade were your embies hun? I had 9 eggs, 6 mature, and 3 fert, only 2 were good enough for transfer both grade 1 and the other had fragmented so was no use sadly. I had them both transfered and we wasn't able to freeze any. I am currently 9dp 2dt today,I don't know how I'm supposed to feel and what symps I'm supposed to be getting, its such a anxious time this 2ww!! How do you find it? Have you had any cramps or symps? How many dpt are you now? I look forward to speaking to you and sharing our 2ww symps, haha
Xxx


----------



## kimmy 30 (Dec 29, 2010)

*RSH * and *Captin * congrats on your  

*SmilingAngel*- pupo is Pregnant until proven otherwise 
I can't beleive you have to wait 16 days to test on a blast thats a really long time 
when did you have ET?

*Smiles* - my OTD is sept the 13th day before you eekkk!! glad its not on a friday 
but im out with friends that evening for a birthday dinner so thinking of putting it maybe till the 14th?

Good luck to anyone testing tomorrow  

kimmy xxx


----------



## RSH0308 (Jan 30, 2012)

Good grief!! 4 pages since I last looked this morning!! Thanks for all your lovely messages but I daren't believe  it until I get a BFP on OTD.  

Good luck for your test tomorrow GMV  

Hi all the new ladies and welcome to the  .  I'm really sorry for the lack of personals but there are just so many today!!

Rachel I've never heard of having an additional HCG shot before but it makes sense. How are you coping with such a long wait hon? You too smiling 16 days of waiting sounds like cruel & unusual punishment!! xxx

Hi Bee Bee you never know what can happen when testing before OTD. Just look at Pauline she tested the day before her OTD and thought it was a BFN and then the next day got a BFP. Where as Wendybess was getting BFPs from about 5dp 5dt. There are loads testing on the same day as us aren't there! Let's hope it's a lucky day.

Captain I'm sorry to hear about the OHSS   but the BFPs brilliant  . The HCG does exacerbate OHSS so it's kind of a good sign but horrible to go through. Hope you're feeling better soon hon and you can enjoy going off and pregnant!!

Hi Vic I've been feeling really moody like PMT but I'm on a high dose of progesterone, massive boobs, terrible skin, ovarian pain, cramps and alternating between the runs and constipated. No idea which of those is caused by the cyclogest. One thing I will say though is that every time I've had a BFP I've had ovarian pain for a few days post transfer. How have you been feeling lovely?

Donna Marie I know just how you feel, my BFP starts year 3 on Wednesday! I can't believe he's 7 already, it really does fly by!

Kittykins I don't to enrage the POAS   but digital tests aren't the most sensitive so if you're plotting an early test you might want to consider something like first response. Good luck xxx

Sorry if I've missed anyone! Lots of love and   to everyone!!
xxxxx


----------



## gaynorann (Sep 1, 2012)

just wanted to say congratulations to RSH and Captin on your   and hope you make a swift recovery xx


----------



## Martha Moo (Jan 30, 2004)

Hi Ladies

wow what a super busy day!

welcome to our new ladies since i last updated 

I have just updated the list so you should all now be on the HOF

GMV5913  for tomorrows OTD

captain hope that you are as comfy as can be and  on the BFP

Catch up tomorrow

Donna


----------



## Smiles35 (Feb 25, 2012)

Kimmy - I thought that about the dates when I knew mine was a friday, thank god it wasn't the 13th!  Do you think you will be able to put it off a day? I'm going to have to do everything in my power not to poas early  

Good luck to anyone testing today


----------



## Vic-n-Ste (Feb 20, 2011)

RSH - hey hunni!! Aww I'm so pleased fo you hun.......iv been getting : slightly sore boobs,bad skin (now clearing), cramps and twinges low down on my left side, af pains off and on, a bit moody, needing the loo in middle of the night, backache and had the runs once. I think our symps are similar so fingers crossed I will get good news too! I am now 10dp2dt and iv got another 6 days until OTD, I wish it would hury up!!!!
Xx


----------



## yokumoku (Nov 9, 2011)

Thanks Donna Marie for adding me to the HOF 

Congrats to those who got their BFP's!!!


----------



## rachel petch (Sep 7, 2010)

Morning girls, I do hope we have lots of good news today!   for those who have tested!

Well I ve just done my additional hcg shot, so hopefully it will secure my lining so I don't bleed!. I ve been having a few sharp twinges today! Hoping that it's a good sign!! The lil fellas may be getting ready to implant, who knows. I'm praying they are still in there  

RSH, they gave me additional hcg on my 1st cycle, with a 2dt grade a and grade aa embyos and I got pregnant, sadly ended in m/c, but last cycle I had 2 grade a blastocysts implanted and nothing happenened, I infact bled on day 9 after transfer!!!!! So, I think the extra jab is precautionary! Fx it works, as this is our very last go!   My clinic always gives you a 16 day wait, so that's nothing new for me   I ve never tested early, I just could nt do it, probably scared of the result!!!

Smiles! How ya doing hunny?

Captain, congratulations on your BFP!

To everyone else


----------



## Smiles35 (Feb 25, 2012)

Morning Rachel - the symptom spotting has started already  .  I thought I might be able to go a bit longer before I started but have a very noticeable dull ache on and off in my uterus today. It's probably just everything settling down but you know what it's like, you always hope it's a sign of some sort


----------



## rachel petch (Sep 7, 2010)

Smiles.... Oh yeah, it started alright   I'm going back to work tomorrow, which may relieve my sanity!!! I ve been off for a week, so I'm ready to get back and make some money (I'm self employed) as I ve gt the decorator starting on Monday!
I've been getting a few aches too, oh and my (.)(.) are flipping killing me!!! If hubby comes anywhere near me   I have to hold them whilst running up/down the stairs!!!! Lol


----------



## yokumoku (Nov 9, 2011)

Hi rachel, please pardon my ignorance, but why were you given hcg shot? 
I've only just gone through my very 1st IVF cycle so I really don't know much, but all I'm on now are the progesterone suppositories...


----------



## GMV5913 (Aug 18, 2012)

Morning Ladies, 

Just to let you know that my result was a BFN negative this morning. TBH I had already set myself up for it as I have been bleeding since Friday. Had to do a test anyway today to let the clinic know the result.

Need to call the clinic on Thursday and they should be able to let me know the next course of action and when I can try again. Thanks for the support and I wish all of you the best of luck with your OTDs.


----------



## Smiles35 (Feb 25, 2012)

GMV5913 - so sorry


----------



## gaynorann (Sep 1, 2012)

so sorry GMV5913


----------



## rachel petch (Sep 7, 2010)

GMV, so sorry hunny, please take your time my love and be kind to yourself xxx

Chuichi, it s to support my lining I think, what I ve come to learn throughout this process is that every woman is completely different and needs different treatment? I used to think why is that lady taking this and I'm not etc etc... But your clinic tailors your treatment to you. I have 2 grade a blastocysts (day 5 embryos) transferred last time, and was nt given the extra shot, as I think they thought that the embryo was that bit more mature that my body may not need it, it's all a game of chance I think, and what will be will be! I hope I ve explained things ok for you, any more questions please feel free!! Xxxx


----------



## yokumoku (Nov 9, 2011)

Sorry to hear about your BFN GMV  

Rachel, thanks for explaining that. I guess since this is my 1st cycle, noone knows how my body will respond either so it's a bit of a chance this time too! But of course I'll try and keep positive and relax and pray for the best!!

Good luck to everyone else too! x


----------



## Daffodilly (Apr 5, 2012)

GMV, I'm so sorry. Take care   

I've got no symptoms at all. Driving me crazy that I don't know if anything is happening. x


----------



## MrsRTodd (Mar 26, 2012)

Hi All,

Please can I join this link, im in my 2ww and my OTD is sunday 9th.

I have a day 3 transfer and had 1 6 cell and 1 5 cell embie put back.

I tested yesterday (early I Know but was feeling a bit queasy so though why not) so about 1pm took a fr and got a very clear + so then then went out and got a digi clear bluie -  took that about 5pm and it read 1-2 weeks pregnant, taken another fr this morning and again very clear +.

I know its quite early yet though so really concerned that it could still of been the HCG Gonasi that i took on wed 22nd Aug - which is 14 days ago today.

I know i shouldnt test early but cant help it -  i took a test on fri too a clear blue and that came back -ative but just a normal one not a sensative.



Congrats to all those with BFP's 

xxx


----------



## Smiles35 (Feb 25, 2012)

*Rachel *- my (.)(.) have been sore since I started taking the cyclogest but for some reason they are not hurting at all today 

Hi *MrsRTodd *- welcome....that sounds promising. I am not entirely sure how long it takes for the HCG shot to leave your system but I would have thought by 14 days it would be gone. Fingers crossed that + stays for you! x


----------



## Vic-n-Ste (Feb 20, 2011)

GMV - so so sorry hunni, try and stay strong and I wish you all the best with your next course of action.

Lorna - hey hunni, isn't this 2ww awful!!! It sends you mad doesn't it.....all we do is over analyse everything and drive ourselves mad. You are 2 days behind me hunn I test on the 10th!! Good luck xx

MrsTodd - ooo congrats to you for the + hun!! Hopefully it will remain the same for you and be + again on your OTD!! Good luck xxx


----------



## rachel petch (Sep 7, 2010)

Wow. Mrs Todd, that's great hunny congratulations! X


----------



## MrsRTodd (Mar 26, 2012)

Aww thank you.  Been out and bought 2 more tests on my lunch and did them both -  another fr and a boots own and both have shown up.

Im spending a fortune on tests but having never ever recieved a +test in all  my years of trying they are worth every penny to keep seeing that line!.


----------



## sheebs (Jul 14, 2012)

Congrats Mrs Todd

Sorry for GMV5913 hun.. Take some time out and try to enjoy the sunshine.


----------



## yokumoku (Nov 9, 2011)

Congrats Mrs Todd!!!


----------



## rachel petch (Sep 7, 2010)

Been getting cramps all day today, implantation? I'm 4dp 2dt any thoughts xx


----------



## Mimi Von Trapp (Sep 2, 2012)

Rachel- probably is implantation! I've had cramps for the first 3 days after ET and worried maybe I was losing them now today I have no pain or discomfort, so now I'm worried because I have no symptoms! Driving me  . I imagine my 2 little embryos making themselves comfortable in a thick, lining full of nutrients to help them grow!

Keep positive
Mimi


----------



## RSH0308 (Jan 30, 2012)

GMV I'm so sorry hon    what will you do now?

Rachel that def sounds like implantation I had cramps 4 days after 2dt when I was BFP with my DS. Got fx for you.   

Mrs Todd that sounds very positive the HCG shot is usually out of your system after 12 days. When's your OTD?


----------



## MrsRTodd (Mar 26, 2012)

OTD is sunday x


----------



## RSH0308 (Jan 30, 2012)

Good luck tomorrow my test buddies Bee-Bee, Frazermic, Sheebs and Gaynorann       that it's an exceptionally lucky day for all of us!!

Lots of luck everyone xxx


----------



## sheebs (Jul 14, 2012)

Prayers and Good luck RSH0308,Bee-Bee, Frazermic and Gaynorann on tomorrow's test


----------



## rachel petch (Sep 7, 2010)

Thank girls just needed a bit of reassurance, ( you know how it is)   I sure hope ure right 
Fingers crossed to all those lovely testers tomorrow


----------



## Smiles35 (Feb 25, 2012)

Sending lots of luck to the testers tomorrow RSH, frazermic, gaynorran, bee bee and sheebs.


----------



## gaynorann (Sep 1, 2012)

sending    to RSH0308,Bee-Bee, Frazermic and Sheebs on the big day tomoz


----------



## MrsC78 (Feb 13, 2012)

Hi ladies

Please can I join you all?

I had my transfer last Wednesday (only one more week to go!). This whole process need such patience, which I am not very good at. We have guests staying with us this week so hoping the time is going to go quicker!

I wish all the testers good luck for tomorrow. X


----------



## Fingerscrossed79 (Mar 10, 2012)

Sorry GMV


----------



## Smiles35 (Feb 25, 2012)

Hi *MrsC78 *- welcome. How many embryos did you have transferred and I assume you had a 5 day transfer if you test in a week? Do you have any symptoms yet?


----------



## Smiles35 (Feb 25, 2012)

Sorry MrsC just seen your profile, I couldn't see that when I was sending the reply x


----------



## Daffodilly (Apr 5, 2012)

hey Mrs C. Glad I've got a test date buddy! This wait is driving me crazy. I'm crying at everything  ! How are you finding things?

good luck to all tomorrow's testers. Fingers crossed it's going to be a good day.


----------



## MrsC78 (Feb 13, 2012)

Hi smiles and Lorna - not many symptoms at all. A few small cramps. Not sure if that's a good or bad thing. How are you both?

Lorna - I see you had 2 embryo transferred too at about the same cells.

We had to travel to UK to have treatment so was more hassle as we were constantly waiting around for appointments. We got back home Friday and had guests arrive Sunday. They leave this Sunday so will only be 2 days to wait from when they leave. 

Fingers crossed for us all. X


----------



## Martha Moo (Jan 30, 2004)

Hi Ladies

GMV sending  to you, take care of yourself x x x

MrsC78 welcome to the thread, wishing you lots of luck on the waiting

 to RSH (for OTD!), Sheebs, Bee-Bee, Frazermic, Sheebs and Gaynorann

 all around

Donna


----------



## kimmy 30 (Dec 29, 2010)

*Smiles*- I'm seriously not thinking of testing on the 13th but my brother and best friends birthdays are on the 13th of the month so it may be OK but don't want to jinx anything if you know what i mean 

I don't feel any symptoms but more aware of twinges today 

*MrsRTodd*- sounds like a bfp to me FX 

*GMV* - sorry 

  * MrsC78* sounds like you have a good distration

Good luck tomorrow for: *sheebs, Bee-Bee, Frazermic, RSH and Gaynorann *  

Hows everyone else doing? 

kimmy xxx


----------



## Bee-Bee (May 3, 2012)

Good luck to RSH, Frazermic, Sheebs and Gaynorann, for test day tomorrow, hope you all get bfp's. 

AFM I started spotting today so definitely looks like af will start by morning.

Good Luck everyone xx


----------



## RSH0308 (Jan 30, 2012)

Morning all, I got up at the crack of dawn to do 2 hpts and they were both BFP! the digital said pregnant 2-3 weeks which is right on the money! 

I'm over the moon but wary at the same time as 3 months ago I got a BFP on OTD and then started to bleed the same day and miscarried.  fingers x that this pregnancy will be more straightforward. 

Good luck to my fellow testers looking forward to some good results! 

XXXX


----------



## MrsG09 (Dec 15, 2011)

Yay RSH that's great congratulations hun xx

Bee-bee fingers crossed the spotting stops for you chick xx

Good luck the rest of you testers today 

AFM Im 9dp5dt and hardly anything apart from the odd sharp twinge and a couple of times over the last few days have thought I was going to throw up!! DH had hidden my tests do I can't do one until Saturday lol xx

Hope everyone is ok and going to enjoy the forecasted sunshine xx


----------



## MrsC78 (Feb 13, 2012)

RSH congratulations on you BFP  x

Good luck for the remaining testers. X


----------



## Smiles35 (Feb 25, 2012)

RSH!!!  I hope you have started the run of good news today. Enjoy it xx


----------



## wendybess (Aug 9, 2010)

RSH0308 - yipee   congratulations hunni


----------



## rachel petch (Sep 7, 2010)

RSH, wow, congratulations hunny, try and stay calm, and enjoy your moment! Xxx    

Chloe, good news on your appointment fx you get the answers for your next tx xxxx

Well a quick update from me....... I was cramping quite a lot yesterday, and a lot of you were saying it could be implantation...... Well, I went to the loo before bed last night, and when I wiped, there was the tiniest bit of blood about the size of a biro tip, not a lot at all. I was 4dp 2dt yesterday!!!!! I ve never had this on any previous cycles. Don't wanna get excited, but this could be a positive, could nt it!!!!   the 2w bloody wait. 
I off back to work today, so that's probably a very good thing, at least I can't bother Mr Google!!!!

Hope you all have a good day girls, I ll be back later, to see how you ve all got on today!, xxxxx


----------



## MrsRTodd (Mar 26, 2012)

Congrats RSH0308 !!!


----------



## Smiles35 (Feb 25, 2012)

Rachel - that could be implantation bleeding, fingers crossed for you!  I think you have got your threads mixed up, Chloe is on the cycling one


----------



## rachel petch (Sep 7, 2010)

Doh!, cheers Smiles!!!!


----------



## Vic-n-Ste (Feb 20, 2011)

RSH - congratulations hun! Fantastic news,  yay!!!!!

AFM....I'm 11dp2dt to day and since last night iv been having af type cramps, I'm scared everytime I go to the loo that its going to have arived! I want this to have worked more than anything in the world, so trying to remain positive! Iv got really watery cm too? Has anyone else had this?
Wishing all the rest of you testing today good luck
Xxx


----------



## gaynorann (Sep 1, 2012)

congratulations RSH on your BFP, my other half decided he didnt want to do a HPT this morning and wants to wait for blood test later this morning, he obviously doesnt understand how much i need to know, oh well not long to go, keeping my fingers crossed for a BFP


----------



## yokumoku (Nov 9, 2011)

RSH - big congrats on your BFP!!!


----------



## Smiles35 (Feb 25, 2012)

gaynorann said:


> congratulations RSH on your BFP, my other half decided he didnt want to do a HPT this morning and wants to wait for blood test later this morning, he obviously doesnt understand how much i need to know, oh well not long to go, keeping my fingers crossed for a BFP


You must have the patience of a saint!! Good luck x


----------



## smiling angel (Sep 2, 2012)

Hi Kimmy, I had 5 day blastie transfer on Monday Aug 27th so today is Day 9 and I have been told to test on day 16. In my clinic they recommend day 16. The only thing I have been feeling over the last couple of days is extremely tired - luckily I am self employed so I was able toleave work yesterday and went to bed for the afternoon! My test date is September 13th so there are a few of us within a day or two of each other - I'm hoping the baby dust if flying over us all those days!


----------



## Selzi (Apr 25, 2012)

RSH - Congrats on your BFP! That's great news.

Good luck to everyone else whatever stage you are at in your 2WW.

Afm - i'm 9dp5dt, so 14dpo and 16 days post trigger shot. I caved and did a POAS this morning and it was an immediate positive! I honestly can't believe it as I have never had a positive test before. The only thing playing on my mind is that I was given a double dose of the trigger shot to aid EC, so 500mcg Ovitrelle instead of 250mcg. Would it still take up to 14 days to leave the system, or could it still be there 16 days later? My OTD is still 14 days past ET as last time, so I was thinking that it didnt really make a difference but i'm not sure. Anyway, i'm just going to enjoy the BFP while it lasts!


----------



## smiling angel (Sep 2, 2012)

Good Luck GaynorAnn xx


----------



## Smiles35 (Feb 25, 2012)

Hi Selzi - I read (too much time on google) that on average it takes 8 days to leave your system but can take up to 14. Your bfp sounds very positive if you are 16 days.......all the best x


----------



## kimmy 30 (Dec 29, 2010)

*RSH*       

*Selzi*- sounds promising too 

*Smiling Angel*- I'm also testing on the 13th heres for both of us  

*Rachel*- that sounds positive for you too 

*Gaynorann* - don't think i would of been able to wait to impatient! 

Good luck all other testers! got everything x for all of you!

Kimmy xxx


----------



## smiling angel (Sep 2, 2012)

Hi Kimmy,

If I could drink I'd toast a glass of vino!! Her is to smiling Angel and Kimmy for Sept 13th. 
Congrats RSH!!!


----------



## gaynorann (Sep 1, 2012)

well thats the bloods taken just gotta wait til around 4pm for results gulp


----------



## smiling angel (Sep 2, 2012)

Gaynorann 5 hours left! I'd say you can't bear it. Fair play for not POAS - i'd be going mental!


----------



## Vic-n-Ste (Feb 20, 2011)

Gaynor anne - good luck hunni!!!! 

Does anyone know whens the earliest you can test after a 2dt?? Iv another 5 days until OTD and I don't think I can wait much longer!xx


----------



## Sumi (Jul 24, 2012)

congrats to all you ladies with BFP and good luck to all the rest of you

I just want to say that today is 11dpt3dt , i tested again and it was a BFP and also getting some blood clots , so i think its all over 

love to all

XXX


----------



## kittykins (Jan 23, 2010)

Hello everyone 
  
Unfortunatley, we tested today at 9dp5dt - it was a resounding BFN on an internet cheapie and a clearblue digi so not holding out any hope whatsoever this month      Bought the biggest slab of Stilton today and a bottle of red wine for tonight - then tomorrow will be picking ourselves up and then back for our follow up appointment at Bourn - just feel so low today - 2 blasts on board and absolutely nothing to show for the 7 weeks of injections/scans/drugs - I know we are so lucky to have our DD but wanted this as much for her as well as she has Downs and of course we worry about what will happen when we are not here! 

Love to everyone. 

x x x


----------



## MrsG09 (Dec 15, 2011)

Sumi said:


> congrats to all you ladies with BFP and good luck to all the rest of you
> 
> I just want to say that today is 11dpt3dt , i tested again and it was a BFP and also getting some blood clots , so i think its all over
> 
> ...


Big hugs for you   



kittykins said:


> Hello everyone
> 
> Unfortunatley, we tested today at 9dp5dt - it was a resounding BFN on an internet cheapie and a clearblue digi so not holding out any hope whatsoever this month  Bought the biggest slab of Stilton today and a bottle of red wine for tonight - then tomorrow will be picking ourselves up and then back for our follow up appointment at Bourn - just feel so low today - 2 blasts on board and absolutely nothing to show for the 7 weeks of injections/scans/drugs - I know we are so lucky to have our DD but wanted this as much for her as well as she has Downs and of course we worry about what will happen when we are not here!
> 
> ...


kittykins - Arent you a few days off your OTD? Maybe its just a bit to early, those blasts could have just been late implanters!! Fingers crossed for you


----------



## Smiles35 (Feb 25, 2012)

*Sumi *- so sorry  

*KittyKins *- you are still early so it could change. I know people who have tested the day before the OTD and got BFN but then on the test day got BFP. Don't give up just yet, wait until your OTD first. What ever you do, don't stop taking the pessaries because if it does result in a BFP you could cause harm. Sending you lots of 

Good Luck *MrsG *only 1 hour and 10 minutes to wait


----------



## gaynorann (Sep 1, 2012)

Just got a phone call from hospital and got a   blood level of 249 just wait for 2 week scan.


----------



## MrsG09 (Dec 15, 2011)

gaynorann massive congratulations hun, so excited for you xxx


----------



## crazyroychick (Aug 21, 2012)

Massive congrats to bfp's, hugs to bfn's.

Vic n Ste I got a positive at 8dp 3dt on first cycle, think most people seem to get postives from bout day 11, dying for you to test cause got a really good feeling!  Remember tho it takes longer for some peoplt to get positive so don't be to disheartened if neg cause could still change, good luck xx


----------



## Smiles35 (Feb 25, 2012)

Wow Gaynoranne that's high hcg, sounds like you might have 2 in there   

Huge congratulations!!


----------



## rachel petch (Sep 7, 2010)

Good gosh,, there as been lots of activity on ere today!, ther also seems to be alt of   Yeay!!
Sorry to those ladies, who got  bad news today  

Well I ve been back at work today, and I have to say its was a welcome relief!!! I ve had more cramps on and off today again, and had a bit of a 'wet' feeling' 'down there' but nothing apart from a bit of white discharge (tmi, sorry)


----------



## yokumoku (Nov 9, 2011)

gaynorann - big congrats on your BFP!!!

lots of BFP's today, let's keep them coming!! xx


----------



## Vic-n-Ste (Feb 20, 2011)

Gaynoranne - wooohoooo big congratulations!!!!

Crazyroychick - ooo I'm too scared to test yet, lol.... Iv figured out that my af is due tomorrow so if its a no show I might do a test on Saturday if my DF let's me hahaha!! Its the most nerve racking thing everrrr.


----------



## smiling angel (Sep 2, 2012)

Gaynor ann - congratulations!! How amazing for you - so happy for you.

Kittykins - I saw a post from someone a few days back who had BFN's right up to 14dpost transfer and on day 15 got a bfp so you never know?


----------



## captain10 (Jan 9, 2012)

Congratulations to everyone with BFP   - I keep asking the nurses to include HCG in my daily blood tests so that I know everything is ok with the little bean.

Kitty kins - Def hold off on that Stilton & red wine (yummy) until you know for sure.

Ok, I have a question: if my 5day blast was put back on Monday 27 August, how far gone am I now? One doctor said to me I'm 5-6wks pregnant, is that right? I'm totally confused with this...

On the good side i might get discharged tomorrow as I can manage my symptoms at home.

Xx


----------



## kimmy 30 (Dec 29, 2010)

*Gaynorann*     

*Kittykins*- my last cycle i got a bfn 3 days before test day which turned into a BFP on OTD don't give up yet i know i did and was completely shocked as had no symptom's and thought it was all over i must of had late implantation and low levels of hgc?  

*Sumi * - so sorry 

I was naughty and had my hair coloured today my roots were so bad and my hair dresser said she had her hair coloured on her 2ww and now has a 9 year old boy! she says there is no studies to say otherwise! hope i won't regret this 

*Rachel*- my hairdresser said she had watery discharge and went on to have a BFP 

Kimmy xxx


----------



## rachel petch (Sep 7, 2010)

Kimmy
I'm a hairdresser and there is absolutely no evidence to suggest colouring your hair will shorten your chances of a BFP...... Fact!!!!! So take no notice!! 
Xxxx


----------



## Smiles35 (Feb 25, 2012)

I went for a session of acupuncture this afternoon to help with implantation and she said my pulse was so strong she will be very surprised if it hasn't worked.......


----------



## rachel petch (Sep 7, 2010)

Smiles I ve got a good feeling about you, you knw!!! Xx


----------



## Smiles35 (Feb 25, 2012)

Funny that Rachel because I have got a good feeling about you too     I think we are both going to get our BFP's this time x


----------



## rachel petch (Sep 7, 2010)

Eeeeeeeekkkk, I'm slightly excited, I know I should nt get ahead of myself but, hot flushes are coming and going, and last night, I made a curry and got some Tilda mushroom rice, just for ease really, and all I could taste was soil, hubby had my share, it was awful! What about you, have you had any 'symptoms' yet


----------



## Smiles35 (Feb 25, 2012)

My body temperature has definitely been higher today and my heart is racing, I can feel it in my ears!  Not sure if that is a sign though but not getting my hopes up just yet.....although it is hard not to!


----------



## Bee-Bee (May 3, 2012)

*Donna Marie please update hof, BFN today for me.*


----------



## Daffodilly (Apr 5, 2012)

Gaynoranne - yayyyyyy

sumi and kitty - don't give up hope  

bee-bee I'm so sorry


----------



## Martha Moo (Jan 30, 2004)

Hi Ladies

Bee-Bee so sorry to read of your result   take good care of you sweetie

RSH and Gaynorann  to you both

Swanage   for OTD tomorrow  



smiling angel said:


> Kittykins - I saw a post from someone a few days back who had BFN's right up to 14dpost transfer and on day 15 got a bfp so you never know?


Yes that was me!

Sending  all around

Donna


----------



## kimmy 30 (Dec 29, 2010)

rachel- thanks you have put my mind at ease! 

BeeBee- Sorry


----------



## kimmy 30 (Dec 29, 2010)

Swanage-    for tomorrow!


----------



## gaynorann (Sep 1, 2012)

BeeBee- so very sorry   

Good luck for everyone who is testing tomorrow sending lots of   &


----------



## MrsRTodd (Mar 26, 2012)

Good luck for all of todays testers  ^pray


----------



## panicstricken (Jul 2, 2012)

Morning ladies, can I join you please?

Just completed 1st (and only) IVF and OTD will be 19/09

I haven't read all the posts yet but hope to catch up soon.

God luck to anyone testing today and   and   for the rest of us waiting.

xxx


----------



## Daffodilly (Apr 5, 2012)

morning panic and welcome to the 2ww! how are you feeling? I still can't believe your story - hopefully your going to be one of those miracles we hear about!

good luck today swanage and to any early testers!

xx


----------



## rachel petch (Sep 7, 2010)

Morning girls

Swanage, how did you get on?
Welcome, panic, wow your story is amazing, your miracle is a fighter!!!

Well cramps have stopped I think, but my hair is sooo greasy, this was one of the very early symptoms, when I was preg on our 1st cycle...... Oh.... Fingers crossed!. 

Hi to everyone else, there are so many of us now, I can't keep up!!!!! Sorry xxxxx


----------



## Smiles35 (Feb 25, 2012)

Welcome Panic - I will echo what others have said, your story is amazing, sounds like you have a real fighter there!!  All the best x


----------



## panicstricken (Jul 2, 2012)

Thank you very much for the welcome! One of the ladies on another thread has nicknamed my embie "Maximus" from Gladiator. Hope to see her here on the 2ww thread in a few days!!

Apparently it is a bit "slow" about 12-24 hours behind the official development pattern, but doing everything as it should - takes after it's Dad then!

Has anyone taken the 2ww off work or are you all going in? I wasn't given any advice other than not to go back to work on the day of ET.  Luckily my manager is a sympathetic lady and I don't go back till Saturday.

By sheer good luck I am off work on test day - whatever the result I'd be useless!!

Any coping strategies for waiting? I've a 14 week old kitten (who is teething) to keep me entertained, but he's not very......serene!

xx


----------



## gaynorann (Sep 1, 2012)

i was given a 3 week sick note for the hospital from day of egg collection and im due back in this coming Wednesday, its been a long 3 weeks but im glad i was able to take the time off work.

Keeping my Fx for you Panic and sending   &   the   is the pits but hopefully the result in the end makes it all worth the wait


----------



## Vic-n-Ste (Feb 20, 2011)

Panic - hi hun!! and welcome to the 2ww! wow what a great story, you have a proper little fighter there hun, and i wish you all the best! I took 2 weeks off from my EC i am back in work today, and i don't test until Monday but i have that day off anyway so I'm glad about that! I think its probably better to go back to work sooner as this 2ww can make you go a bit mad, hahaha.........but everyone is different! 

AFM.... well I'm a now 12dp2dt and 14 dp EC so i figured my AF would be due today, but no sign of it and no pains or anything, so I'm keeping everything crossed, iv still got very watery cm and sore (.)(.) and i cannot wait to test on Monday!!!!!!! I just   that AF doesn't show up before then!!


----------



## Smiles35 (Feb 25, 2012)

Panic - I have taken 3 weeks off work from EC and got a sick note from my doctor.  I have got a stressful job and travel a lot, I didn't take much time off last time and suffered for it.  I tried to work from home but found it hard finding excuses for why I was declining meeting requests because I didn't want to travel. I am soooo glad I have taken the time off though because I have been able to relax and not stress.  Everyone is different though and some prefer the distraction of work especially during the 2ww!


----------



## yokumoku (Nov 9, 2011)

Wow taking 3 weeks off work! I never even thought about that... I only took EC off as well as the day after.
ET was on a Sunday and went straight back to work the day after...

Perhaps I should've thought about getting the 3-week rest!! 

Best of luck to everyone!! xx


----------



## panicstricken (Jul 2, 2012)

I'm glad of a wee break, but think I would torment myself, or , more likely, eat myself to death if I had 3 weeks off.  It's just amazing the different advice people are given.

I'm a nurse so my job can be stressful but my boss has moved be to a different area for 4 weeks from Monday to avoid too much heavy lifting, I just have to avoid the x-ray machine.  I do have a back problem so I can use that as an avoidance technique for now, and hope my colleagues forgive me for being a skiver when the truth comes out!

xx


----------



## rachel petch (Sep 7, 2010)

Panic, 
I the 1st cycle I took a week off.  I got pg, but m/c at 9w
The 2nd cycle I took from e.c to after test date which was about 3 weeks off........ I went completely cuckoo   and cycle was unsuccessful 
The 3rd cycle , I went back yesterday after having a week off...... So who knows, I think you have to listen to your body. I'm self employed so I can choose how much I wanna work. Just be sensible, and don't think you are wonder woman because it will catchup with u xxx


----------



## goingcrazy78 (Sep 6, 2011)

hi all , can i join in , im currently on my 2ww with one blasty on board   test day is 16th sept 
for those that dont know me from previous posts , quick intro im on my 3rd ivf ( decided this is it cant afford to carry on need an end point )
i had one blasty transfered on 5th of sept folowing egg share where i got 22 eggs 11 each 8 of ours fertilised but only this little one has made it to transfer so one perfect little blasty aka beanie tucked away inside and we are praying beanie stays put hoping for that bfp on the 16th going to be a long ten days


----------



## rachel petch (Sep 7, 2010)

Welcome Going crazy
Your test date is the same as mine hunny, this is also our third time and can't carry on after this, also need an end point
 like mad for your lil beanie, snuggles in sooo right xxx


----------



## goingcrazy78 (Sep 6, 2011)

rachel thanks hun , wow same day hey lets hope the 16th is a lucky day all round im thinking good thoughts being finnal treatments dont know about yourself but through treatment i kept thinking its gotta work being the last try but now im pretty relaxed sort of glad an end to it all is insight and pretty positive for a good out come never had a blasty transfer before   ill be   for you aswell sticky dust all around x


----------



## Smiles35 (Feb 25, 2012)

Welcome going crazy - fx it's 3rd time Lucky for you x

Panic - I don't think how much time you have off work influences the result but like Rachel said, you just need to listen to your body, no heavy lifting etc which you are already doing.  With my job it was just easier to take the time off.

I thought I would read a few chapters of my book this morning, 2 hours later I have just woken up


----------



## rachel petch (Sep 7, 2010)

I had  2 blasts transferred last time, and the first time I had a 2dt and got pg, so for me this whole process is so random, you just can never ever know the outcome, I must admit I felt like u up until I started the 2ww, and I ve just hit a brick wall. I'll feel so disappointed if this does nt work. But I need to open up a big can of PMA!


----------



## goingcrazy78 (Sep 6, 2011)

hi smiles thanks for the welcome sending lots of  for your little blasty to x
rachel yeh i know what u mean i know i will be gutted if it doesnt work this time but trying not to think about it failing i guess im just pushing those thoughts away i just know there has to come a point where life stops focusing on ivf for us any way, cause each time i find the dissapointment harder( im a wimp ) i feel this is it as smiles said 3rd time lucky fingers crossed its the same for u i must admit we only transfered yesterday and im already checking everytime i go the loo im gonna be going loopy by the end of this wait lol x


----------



## Smiles35 (Feb 25, 2012)

Keep those PMA headbands firmly in place girls


----------



## Swanage (Mar 30, 2011)

Hi ladies sorry for delay I was waiting for the clinic to phone with my results, it's a BFP and my level is 88 which I was worried was a tad low but I'm only 9dpt so I guess it's still early days! I feel like I should be so happy but I'm so scared it won't last that Iv just been crying! I'm convinced I'll m/c and won't know! Iv convinced my dp that I need one more blood test next week just to know the levels are going up and then I'll leave it and be happy? I bet you all think I'm stupid for not being happy and thousands of woman on here get bfn all the time and would be thrilled to get this, I'm just scared that's all. Well thanks for letting me vent and big   to you all as your such a supportive group, xxx


----------



## rachel petch (Sep 7, 2010)

Well done Swanage, you deserve this you know Hun, it natural to think like this. But please try to take it easy, no stress for lil buba remember! Xxxx


----------



## panicstricken (Jul 2, 2012)

Aw, congratulations Swanage - no wonder you're a bit emotional, you've been on a hell of a journey to get your BFP, relax and enjoy your success!

xx


----------



## Vic-n-Ste (Feb 20, 2011)

Swanage - awwww CONGRATULATIONS hunni, don't worry about not jumping around the room happy, you are bound to be worry after all you have been through, I'm sure once you have had your other blood test next week you will feel much much better about things. Its a scary time I'm afraid and the worrying doesn't stop and never will hun.

PMA PMA PMA Ladies!!!! 

xx


----------



## Smiles35 (Feb 25, 2012)

Congratulation Swanage!   .  It's only natural to worry and although getting a BFP is fantastic, it's another agonising wait until the next blood test or scan.  Wishing you all the best for a healthy and happy pregnancy. xx


----------



## MrsG09 (Dec 15, 2011)

Congratulations swanage I'm sure your next blood test will show beautiful numbers  

I have absolutely no symptoms what so at 10dp5dt!! Wish I had some just to obsess over  
Just hoping that AF stays away   although I know that the cyclogest could be holding that off xx

Good luck tomorrow testers


----------



## hereishoping (Jul 2, 2012)

Hi all

Do you mind if i join in? I had 3dt 4 days ago and am already going mad!! I ham worrying myself today as I had a big sneeze and it really hurt. Has anybody else had this?     for BFP's for us all xx


----------



## magicalbabydust (Jul 15, 2012)

Hello lovely ladies, 

May I join you all too? I had 3dt of two good embies this morning (who I've named sticky and treacle in hope they'll stick!).  Test date Monday 17th.   for everyone on this journey.
Does anyone have any tips on anything specific to eat or what/ not to eat?

 to you all xx


----------



## Smiles35 (Feb 25, 2012)

Welcome magicalbabydust - some things to help with implantation are brazil nuts and pineapple juice (not from concentrate), if you feel bloated from the cycologest having a diet high on protein helps.  I am also still drinking a pint of whole milk a day, have been since starting stims. Avoid caffeine.  Good luck xx


----------



## Smiles35 (Feb 25, 2012)

Has anyone heard from *Sheebs *or *Frazermic*? Hope you are ok ladies if you are reading....


----------



## panicstricken (Jul 2, 2012)

hello to herishoping, hope you are less sore now? I think loads of us are troubled with aches and pains...

....and magical!

magical how did you wrangle an OTD before mine? I demand a recount!! (maximus sends his best to sticky and treacle)

  ladies!!

xx


----------



## smiling angel (Sep 2, 2012)

Bad news for me. I did a POAS yesterday and it said 1-2 weeks pregnant. Having waited 5 years to see something like that myself and my hubby were in tears with joy and excitement. I woke up this morning 10dp5dt with some blood and bad cramps. Did another POAs and it said BFN. Haven't had any blood since but I know its a period as I had the cramps this morning. My hubby was devastated as was I. We spent the day at home - with a lovely Sauvignon Blanc. No-One can prepare you for this. My test date was 13th September but no point now! Best of luck to everyone else xxxx


----------



## panicstricken (Jul 2, 2012)

smiling angel I am so, so sorry for you and your husband,thinking of you xxx


----------



## Smiles35 (Feb 25, 2012)

Smiling Angel - sending you lots of


----------



## RSH0308 (Jan 30, 2012)

Smiling Angel I am so sorry  . That exact same thing happened to me and it seems so much worse than a BFN but the Dr told me it's a good sign that you can at least get pregnant. Sorry if that seems insensitive but don't give up hope.   for you xxxx

Swanage my clinic does a blood test 11dp 5dt and they count anything over 50 as a good level. So your blood test results sound great! Having said that I got my BFP yesterday and I'm bricking it!!! I've been knicker checking over the last 24 hours than the whole 2ww!! I'm now on a 3ww for my 1st scan, this is torture!!

Rachel Petch you said yesterday that you were getting a lot of watery discharge, well symptom twin so did I. I kept thinking my AF was starting it only stopped a couple of days ago. Since I am now BFP it's looking positive for you too  . xxxxx

Anyone heard from Myrtle? She had a transfer on the same day as me and then disappeared? xx


----------



## Smiles35 (Feb 25, 2012)

RSH - Myrtle was still on the crazy train thread and unfortunately her AF arrived early so it was a BFN for her


----------



## rachel petch (Sep 7, 2010)

RSH, I has a bit of goo today, a bit like before ovulation, and still crampy, so I'm hopeful hunny


----------



## the2mummies (Nov 21, 2008)

Hello can I join 2ww?


I had 2 day 2 embryos (1x2cell and 1x4cell) transferred yesterday and my OTD is September 19th.


Congratulations to all the BFPs so far and   to all the BFNs.

 Good luck for all those left to test.


----------



## RSH0308 (Jan 30, 2012)

Good luck for tomorrow Chez and Sumi   

Thanks for that Smiles I'll PM her. That's such a shame   I really thought she was going to be a BFP!! 

How long until OTD for you Rachel? I have such a good feeling about you! xxx


----------



## rachel petch (Sep 7, 2010)

RSH ,I test in 11 days Hun I'm 6dp 2dt!!!


----------



## Mimi Von Trapp (Sep 2, 2012)

Hi Magicdustbaby

My acupuncturist said I should eat healthy eggs to get healthy eggs. I had 2dt and I'm also feeding my little embies lots of milk. Good luck.

Mimi


----------



## rachel petch (Sep 7, 2010)

Milk for me too, and full fat dairy since day one!!!


----------



## Daffodilly (Apr 5, 2012)

smiling angel    

yay swanage. huge congrats!

good luck tomorrow testers! xx


----------



## gaynorann (Sep 1, 2012)

congratulations Swanage

sending lots of     to you smiling angel xx


----------



## RSH0308 (Jan 30, 2012)

God Rachel you must have the patience of a St!  

Good luck all todays testers!


----------



## kittykins (Jan 23, 2010)

BFN for us - work up yesterday to full AF - hugs to Smiling Angel x x x 

Good luck to you all x x x


----------



## Smiles35 (Feb 25, 2012)

Kittykins - so sorry


----------



## Smiles35 (Feb 25, 2012)

I will apologise now for the me me me post but I'm having a wobble today.  I know it's too early to tell because I am only 4dp5dt but I have been feeling so confident until today. I feel very PMT which I usually do a week before AF is due and it's a week today before I test, have no idea when AF would be due as I can't work it out but it must be around that time?  My (.)(.) aren't hurting as much today either......god this process is such a mind  ........spending the day with my Mom today so hopefully that will take my mind off things


----------



## rachel petch (Sep 7, 2010)

smiles, it s ok, mine are nt as hurty either! Please try not to worry, haves lovely day with you're Mom, it will take your mind off things. You're right this whole process is a total mind [email protected]! The symptoms were experiencing could be early pg  or just the meds! It's so bloody cruel is nt it?!

I'm divided today, cramps have gone, (.)(.) not so sore, but quite congested, dont even know whether that's a symtoms?!! Still quite tired, I just don't know, I ve got today and tomorrow morning at work, then not back till next Wednesday!

Hope you calm down and have a lovely weekend hunny xxx


----------



## Swanage (Mar 30, 2011)

Kitty kins I'm so sorry   have some you time and do things you enjoy   xx

Smiles keep the pma going I'm sure it helps, everyone has a wobble but it's to soon to be guessing it's all over xxx

Rachel my (.)(.) aren't sore any more so don't panic about that! Xx

Afm back to work today   not really feeling like being here! I need to tell them soon aswel about being pregnant but I'm also in the middle of trying to build a case against them of being sexist and treating me unfairly about my last m/c so I really don't feel like sharing my good news with them? Xx


----------



## Smiles35 (Feb 25, 2012)

Thanks Rachel and Swange - I know I am being silly so will regain the PMA shortly!


----------



## gaynorann (Sep 1, 2012)

Kittykins - so sorry   

Swanage hope all goes well today at work, just read the last line on your signature congratulations xx you're in for a busy year next year


----------



## rachel petch (Sep 7, 2010)

That's more like it Smiles!,, come on girl, you can do it! Sending you lots of hugs girlXxxx   
Swanage, I bet you don't fancy sharing you're news with work, you don't need to tell them right now anyhow, ake it your secret, and just smile!


----------



## Vic-n-Ste (Feb 20, 2011)

Kitty kins - so sorry hun xxx


----------



## Vic-n-Ste (Feb 20, 2011)

Morning ladies .... I'm worried!!

Last night at about 10pm i started with these severe pains in my tummy, they were awful and had me in tears, they were kind of like af pains but worse, they felt like a elastic band had 'pinged' in my tummy and it was burning like mad! They were still there when i went to bed at 11pm and were on and off all night, so i haven't had much sleep at all.... i thought that when i went to the toilet this morning AF would be there for sure but nope nothing?? This i am pleased about but also concerned about the pains, i have rang my clinic and I'm waiting on a call back just to see what the nurse says about them.
Has anyone else had this, or have a idea what it could be?

xxx


----------



## Daffodilly (Apr 5, 2012)

kitty - so sorry hun   

vic - i know it sounds silly but could it be trapped wind - those pessaries cause trouble! A lady on another thread had such bad tummy pains she went to A&E and it was trapped wind. Try not to worry hun xxx

AFM - well, I thought AF was on the way yesterday and so despite all the warnings I tested early yesterday and again this morning. Both have come up BFP!!!! In complete shock and   this continues!

xxx


----------



## gaynorann (Sep 1, 2012)

congratulations Lorna sending   &   for you, good luck to all that are testing today xx


----------



## Martha Moo (Jan 30, 2004)

Hi Ladies

Just catching up as my laptop wasnt playing game gggrrrr
lots of chatter so a quick catch up 

welcome to our new ladies wishing you lots of  for your wait

Swanage so happy to read of your BFP wonderful news

Kittykins so sorry to read of your news ditto Swanage advice

Sumi, Chez and SLB      for todays Otd

Captain, incase i dont get on later (laptop allowing) lots of luck for tomorrow

 all around

Donna


----------



## Vic-n-Ste (Feb 20, 2011)

Lorna - no i don't think it was trapped wind hun, I'm not sure what it was to be honest but il see how i go. Wow congrats on the BFP hope it stays that way for you hun! x

AFM... well spoken to my nurse and she said its normal as the pessaries can make you get tummy pains like that, so to take paracetamol if they come back. She then asked me if iv been having any nausea so i told her i had it slightly yesterday lucy time and this morning, so she is going to call me back in the morning to see how i am feeling tomorrow.
So it can't be anything to worry about, I'm just being silly, lol xxx


----------



## MrsC78 (Feb 13, 2012)

Lorna congratulations, as you are same dates as me. It makes me want to test too. I was wide awake at about 3.30 this morning for about an hour and was very restless.


----------



## Smiles35 (Feb 25, 2012)

Congratulations Lorna!


----------



## captain10 (Jan 9, 2012)

Congratulations to other BFP results.

Sincere commiserations to all the BFNs. Get in the sun and have a pimms!

I'm out of hospital and I'm definitely big, fat and pregnant - OHSS is not fun and doesn't seem to be improving.

If I've not turne a corner by Monday I'm going back to the hospital and demanding to be drained. My stomach is so huge and stretched to unbelief.

Baby dust to all still waiting x


----------



## TammyWynet (Mar 31, 2012)

Hi all, 
For all of you ladies who just became pregnant    and all you ladies who will go for a new cycle, lot's of    and success for a next time!

I have been cycling over 17 times now. Out of which twice I became pregnant and miscarriaged twins both times. This year I was pregnant twice again. But after one day and the second time after three days my immune system rejected the pregnancy and again I miscarriaged. Now I am back on the horse again and trying not to go metal. 
I have severe immune issues and take Prednisolon 40mg and an Intralipid drip twice a week of the waiting weeks. Yesterday was day 7 for me. Exactly one week after my IUI. 

My question for you all is, I need your opinions. Yesterday (and the night before) I had a very unsettling tummy, felt twinges and pulling and a bit of lower backpain, not too much. Today it is better but not completely gone. Beside that my nipples are big and hard all the time. 
I know from my own experience that when my body/immune system rejects an implanted egg, I get very dizzy, nauseous and feel horrible. This time it was not at all like that. I must say I use Progesterone to support a possible pregnancy and I know I can get symtoms from that as well. Although I also read that these symtoms go away after a week or a week and a half. 

Who can help me figure this out? I am still positive and have hope and still resist testing (I have 3 tests in my bathroom). My OTD should be next Thursday. So 6 days from now. 

Thanks for your opinions!
For all I hope for a positive result and send you all    !


----------



## hereishoping (Jul 2, 2012)

Sorry for tmi but has anyone had a creamish discharge on 2ww? Worried its a sign af is on its way xx


----------



## rachel petch (Sep 7, 2010)

I ve had that for 2 days now, Hereshoping.

Tammuz, wow, your story is very heartwarming, you must be soo strong hun, I have nothing but admiration for your persistence, I wish you all the luck in the world my love xxx


----------



## magicalbabydust (Jul 15, 2012)

Hi everyone,  thank you for the lovely welcomes.  

Smiles - thanks for the milk tip - will have a glass tonight!  Keep smiling if you can as it will have an effect deeper down.  I find that sometimes I need to force myself to smile and then a smile comes because of it and I start feeling better!

Kittykins and smiling angel - so sorry    Wishing you much success in your next round.  2 friends of mine both got preggers in the cycle after their ivf, so keep up the hope. xxx

Captain, RSH0308 and Lorna - that is awsome news girls, you must be over the moon.  Hope you are all feeling well and all the very best of good luck with your pregnancies.

Rachel - dont worry about the non-sore boobs.  Mine were very sore after EC but before ET!!!  They are now a little less sore than yesterday but I dont think that is a bad thing as it couldnt have been pregnancy that made them sore in the first place and was obviously just the drugs!

Hereshoping - my clinic warned me that I might get creamy dischange from the progesterone and not to worry about it.  They said it is still working, but the carrier of it doesnt get absorbed and falls back down!

Tammywent - I am so new to all of this, I dont have any info but wish you very very very much   on your journey hun.

Vic'n'ste - I am glad that your nurse is on the case.  If it gets really bad again, you should def keep in touch with the clinic so that they can keep ruling out ectopic.  Not long until you test - how exciting!!!  Good luck hun.

And Panic my friend - have no idea why I get to test before you when you were EC and ET way before me!  Yours' will be a much more truer one I'm sure!  I was given a date of 2weeks from EC.  Hope all well with you and that minimum maximum is doing very well and continuing to divide happily and implanting.  

Afm - all good    Managed to have a busy day at work so have been well distracted much to my relief!  Have started waking in the night for an hour or so for no reason (I usually sleep really well) this started before ET so cant be a preg sign - probably just all the drugs.  

Can anyone help with this... I have a 22-25day cycle and that means from my last period, I am next due on Tuesday, but I just had ET yesterday and the doc said the embies take 5 days to bounce around before they implant... which means the day they implant will be the day I get my period... Is there any chance that our periods are delayed due to stimming/IVF etc?!  (I dont test until a week on Monday).    Thanks for any   on this one!

 to you all xxx


----------



## Smiles35 (Feb 25, 2012)

*TammyWynet* - 17 times, wow you must be a strong lady, I really hope this is your time. I have had a very unsettled tummy and sore nipples, I think these are all side effects from the progesterone, if you are bloated try having a protein rich diet, I find that really helps me.

*magicalbabydust *- I have turned my frown upside down  xx


----------



## M2B2012 (Nov 19, 2011)

Hiya all
Its day one of my 2ww, I've just had FET of 2 embies.

My last cycle really took it out of me, this one I was hoping to go more smoothly.

I started bleeding - only very lightly yesterday just as they were about to do the thaw so I was whisked for a scan, but all was ok with my lining and they say it was probably due to Crinone gel - and after googling it I was in the mind to agree, especially as it stopped almost as quick as it started.

But now 5 hours after my implant I'm spotting again - and as much as I am telling myself its that dam gel again - I think I may go doooolalley if this continues this way.

Argh .................................

Last chance for us ........

Wishing you all lots of sticky baby dust xxxxxx

Kel


----------



## Mimi Von Trapp (Sep 2, 2012)

Kel
This process is such a worry! This is my last chance too! We had 2 embryos transferred. I'm half way through the 2ww. I had a lot of pain to begin with (terrible ET). That made me worry! Now I have no symptoms and that makes me worry! Take each day as it comes and try to stay positive.

Mimi


----------



## Mimi Von Trapp (Sep 2, 2012)

Hi Hereishoping- whitish colour is perfectly normal/ nothing to worry about. May even get brownish or even spotting red- still you do not need to worry!

Mimi x


----------



## Vic-n-Ste (Feb 20, 2011)

Hi everyone!! Just to let you all know I'm not going to test tomorow I'm going to wait until Monday OTD day. Me and my fiance just had a chat about it and we think that's best. So I will let you all know on our progress.

Also when I have spoken to my nurse tomorrow I will let you all know the outcome.

Good luck to everyone testing tomorrow!xxxx


----------



## M2B2012 (Nov 19, 2011)

Have decided to look into some relaxation techniques, DP working non stop so too much time on my hands I think - glad to have this forum for company x


----------



## kimmy 30 (Dec 29, 2010)

magicalbabydust, Tammy, hereishoping, panic  
and anyone else i have forgotten  

kittykins so sorry  

Congrats - swanage- i personally wouldn't tell them till 12 weeks  

Smiles- i know what you mean with the sore (.)(.) one min sore next there not I'm 100% sure mine is to do with pessaries as its so on and off  

Lorna- BFP   keeping everything x for you!

Tammy- 17 cycles wow! we have the same OTD so really keeping everything x for you


----------



## kimmy 30 (Dec 29, 2010)

vic-n ste- good luck for Monday   I'm going to try not to test till OTD this time as last time i tested 3 days early and got a BFN then on OTD day was a BFP


----------



## MrsG09 (Dec 15, 2011)

Well ladies I tested this morning at 12dp5dt and 2 days before my OTD and got a whopping   and I mean not even a hint of a second line.  Will test again on Monday but think the result will be the same, surely there should be a hint of a line if was goin to happen !! Good luck everyone testing over the weekend xx


----------



## magicalbabydust (Jul 15, 2012)

MrsG09 - hang on..!!! you've tested early and that means the test is unlikely to show yet. Don't let yourself get focused on it as there is still exactly the same chance as before you tested that it may be a bfp. Only 2 or 3 days to go, keep all your   possible for that potential embie Hun. Xx


----------



## TammyWynet (Mar 31, 2012)

Ladies, thank you so much for your kind replies! I think it went wrong now on that horrible day 7. It probably was rejection, the twinges and unsettling tummy. I am now feeling almost normal. There were three follicles so there was a lot of work to be done for the Th1 cells  . That must have caused it, that it took the night and the day after. 
I will await the blood results, from the test on day 6. Should it be rejection, it must have shown then already. My next step will be a hematologist who can give me the IVI-G drip. I hope that this is the last link missing. I will definitely not test before my OTD. Too scared of the two words, not pregnant, on the test.

I wish everybody good luck with testing and will check regularly to see all of those positive results! Have a great weekend everyone!
*Kimmy * good luck girl, thinking of you on our OTD !


----------



## goingcrazy78 (Sep 6, 2011)

hi ladies,  congratulations to all the BFP ladies and lots of   to those still waiting, biggests hugs   to those with not so good news fingers crossed u will all get ur chances soon xx im now 3dp5dt feeling ok keep getting a twing in my left side have been for two days and started leaking a bit of milky discharge cant stop peei.g but that will be from all the fluids im drinking otherwise feeling positive i said to my hubby i think its gonna be good news tgis time sounds daft but i feel i just know its prob to early to feel that way but just woke up with such a strong feeling dont wanna read to much into it though could be my mind playinf tricks on me lol good luck to everyone xx


----------



## bbeauty (Jan 9, 2012)

Hi to all of you on you 2wk wait.

I hope you don't mind if I join in?

I had ET yesterday, had 2 5 day blast put back, and am due to test on the 17th. This is our 2nd IVF/ICSI cycle and we have had 1 FET, which have been BFN's. Am   this is our time. We had much better results this time round and even got to blast unlike last time.

I hate the 2ww its so frustrating, alwasy worrying about doing too much .

Sending you all lots of   xx


----------



## goingcrazy78 (Sep 6, 2011)

hi bbeauty welcome hun this is the first time we have got to blasty stage u test the day after me fingers crossed for u hun x


----------



## kittykins (Jan 23, 2010)

Sorry Mrs G  i know u are looking for a miracle x


----------



## Martha Moo (Jan 30, 2004)

Hi ladies

Welcome to BBeauty 

  to those with recent bfn

 to those with recent bfp

Flopsybunny and MrsRTodd  for tomorrows Otd

 all around

Donna


----------



## Flopsybunny (Nov 14, 2011)

Blood test BFN for me today   I'm travelling a lot for the next couple of months so won't be with DH around Ov time so having a couple of months off Clomid now.  Depressing as we so hoped it would work.  There's so many events coming up now when I think 'I should be x weeks pregnant by now'.  

I think we can get one more cycle in before Christmas and then we're away again - we'll be together but not near the clinic so they won't do clomid unless they can monitor it properly. Going to use the time to loose some more weight and go running again...


----------



## Martha Moo (Jan 30, 2004)

Flopsybunny
so very sorry to read about your BFN

  take good care of you and DH

Donna


----------



## RSH0308 (Jan 30, 2012)

Flopsy bunny I'm so sorry   fx for your next attempt hon. I felt like that after my mc we went on holiday and I was resenting being able to drink because I should've been 11 weeks then. It does fade though lovely, it's probably a good thing that you're going to be busy. 

Welcome to the    thread bbeauty and congrats on being PUPO!

Tammy your history is so inspiring, I am praying so hard for you that this is your time hon!!   .

Good luck MrsRTodd for tomorrow. Looks like we've got a lot of testers next week fx for lots of BFPs!!


----------



## Mimi Von Trapp (Sep 2, 2012)

Hi all
So many of you test early. I've been and bought a digital test today. I'm tempted but am so scared I'll get a neg result. After all the pain and cramping after a horrible EC I've got no symptoms! Even sore (.)(.) are better! This is what happened when I lost two embryos in my last cycle. I'm worried as last time I had horrendous period pain and then a heavy bleed but this time there has been nothing. Many of you mention that you get a bfn but you don't mention any pain! Could the embryos be gone without me knowing? Any ideas?

"Worried" Mimi


----------



## RSH0308 (Jan 30, 2012)

Hi Mimi this time last week I had really strong cramps and then some sharp twinges and now I'm BFP. I know it's hard but try not to worry too much.

How long do you have to go until OTD? I tested 2 days early and got a BFP but 1 lady on this thread tested a day early and got BFN and then a BFP on OTD. It's always a risky business early POAS.

Good luck  
xxx


----------



## Mimi Von Trapp (Sep 2, 2012)

Thank you so much for your thoughts- this is obviously one my mind more than I thought as I had terribly disturbing dreams about being in hospital and losing them! I was doing so well up til now! I test Friday but still considering doing early one! May make it worse though! I'll try to keep   like you guys.
Mimi


----------



## Vic-n-Ste (Feb 20, 2011)

Morning ladies!!!!! How are you all today? Good luck to all of you testing today!

Iv only got 1 more sleep and I test tomorrow!!!!! Oooo soooo scared and excited, I wanted this day to come quick and now its nearly here I am sooo nevous haha!
Xx


----------



## MrsRTodd (Mar 26, 2012)

Morning everyone.... Well it's a BfP for me!!! Just hoping and parting that this little miracle sticks!!

Good luck to any other testers out there today xxx


----------



## Vic-n-Ste (Feb 20, 2011)

Wooohooooo congratulations Mrs Todd, that's brill news!!!!! Yayyyyyy. What symptoms have you had?xx


----------



## gaynorann (Sep 1, 2012)

MrsRTodd i bet youre over the moon xx
Good luck Vic-n-Ste for tomoz   

Goodluck to everyone testing today


----------



## harden77 (May 28, 2012)

Hi all 

I've tested today and got a BFP OTD not until Tuesday (ooopps)  

Am a bit worried though as I did have some cramps in the first week which have eased off now though.  But yesterday had a bit of red blood which has got me panicking a bit has stopped now tho fingers crossed.

I have also been feeling bubbles/flutters for the last few days which I thought may be implantation but haven't felt that for a while either...

OMG this whole process is so stressful, I should be really pleased with BFP but cant help worrying!  If anyone has any thoughts/advice would be much appreciated xx  Good look to all those testing too xx


----------



## MrsC78 (Feb 13, 2012)

Hi ladies

I tested this morning when I should have waited till Wednesday. I got up at 6 but was too scared to do it and hubby and I had decided to wait. Anyway when he went into shower at 8 I couldn't resist. I had a BFP!!!!! Just hope it stays the same!!!!

Congratulation to all other BFP and good luck to other testers!


----------



## gaynorann (Sep 1, 2012)

congratulationg to you naughty early testers   sending lots of sticky vibes and


----------



## Swanage (Mar 30, 2011)

Congratulations harden and c78 I'm keeping everything crossed for a you Both xxx


----------



## smiling angel (Sep 2, 2012)

Hi all - had to take a few days away from this as you can imagine. I had a horrific few days. I suppose I didn't think I would see anything other than a regular period - I wasn't expecting a large amount of tissue which was very distressing. Anyway I just wanted to wish everyone testing this week the very best of luck and loads of BFP's! I'm back at the clinic this week so we will try again in November or January - depending on what they recommend. In the meantime myself and the hubbie have just booked a week away in the sun and I am very much looking forward to that


----------



## tara83 (Jul 4, 2012)

Hello everyone,

I am not sure if I am a bit late to join this... we had IUI on Friday 7th Sept, so due to test a few days after 21st Sept. We were told to leave testing until a few days after the 2ww - is that usual?

 and   to you all xx


----------



## Pinot (Nov 5, 2008)

Hi Ladies,

Can I join you? ET of 2 x day 6 hatched blasts. Day 6 due to having PGS on them. Now   like crazy!!

Donna Marie - please could you add me to HOF? We had IVF and OTD is 19th Sept?

I need to do some reading back but hope the lovely weather is a pleasant distraction for everyone. 

Love to all
Pinot xx


----------



## rachel petch (Sep 7, 2010)

Afternoon girls

Naughty testers... Tut, tut...! But well done all the same!!!

I ve had a lovely weekend with hubby, lots of us time, so I ve been quite distracted. The pessaries af a nightmare tho, I ve been getting terrible cramps...... Wind etc, and heartburn ooooh!. Anyone else suffering?
Well the decorators start tomorrow, so I'm looking forward to the house being upside down fr a few days..... NOT! It ll be worth it tho?

How's everybody getting on?  This's 2ww has got to be the ****@iest time ever!!!!


----------



## adele louise (Mar 16, 2012)

hi everyone
do you mind if i join in, i had et for the first time a week ago (2nd) and due to do a test on the 18th. it was our 3rd treatment but only the first time to et. we had 2 embies put back and told they were good quality....... but.... i have been cramping on and off for a few days, phoned the clinic on wednesday and they said its very common so try not to worry, today i have been spotting. im devastated does this mean i have lost the embies, im so scared to do a test as its so early..... help please i need some advice

adele x (so sad)


----------



## rachel petch (Sep 7, 2010)

Adele

I'm afraid it's far too early to test,  cramping and bleeding are both normal hunny, you must nt worry, I know it's hard, but there is nt much you can do, try and rest. Easy for me to say I know.   for u hunny, still keep taking the pessaries tho xxx


----------



## adele louise (Mar 16, 2012)

rachel
i know it is... im fearing the worst. but then i keep trying to tell myself to stay positive, i have ages yet to test, i have read alot of your comments and googled it and they have said the same.  i just assumed cos there was blood it was all over   i am reasting, went out today for abit, off work untill the 19th but i dont know what to do with myself!! x


----------



## Martha Moo (Jan 30, 2004)

Hi Ladies

Welcome to adele louise, pinot and tara

 to MrsRTodd  and MrsC78 

 for tomorrow vic-n-ste, selzi, osborne, MrsG09 and Ruthyshimona    

 all around
another day closer ladies
         

Donna


----------



## Daffodilly (Apr 5, 2012)

congratulations MrsRTodd and Mrs C - looks like 12th is a lucky day! 

Donna, can you add me as a  . Been testing +ive everyday since since Thursday and Clearblue showing as 2-3 weeks now. So excited!!!


----------



## magicalbabydust (Jul 15, 2012)

Hi Adele,
A friend of mine in Australia has just had the same thing, she was told that day 7 is when they expect cramping and a bit of spotting from implantation, (although it is not always day 7 and can last a few days). So - my suggestion - don't test. It will be a likely negate even if you are preggers, and your symptoms could well be positive ones   Hope that is reassuring Hun, do you still have a week to go then? We'll be testing around the same time (my clinic do a blood test 2 weeks from EC, so I'm not tempted to test early as don't think it would how up in urine anyway that early).

My heart goes out to the bfn's over the weekend although I annular that you are not giving up. I won't either if thats my path.

I've been having unnerving pelvic pain today - has anyone else had this?! (feels like it is going into groin area). I'm a week post EC and just 3 days post ET. Hoping others may have felt something like this?! Xx


Many many congratulations to the BFPs - how exciting - you must be over the moon.


----------



## MrsG09 (Dec 15, 2011)

Well OTD for me and as I suspected   so I think the clinic will tell me to stop the cyclogest, now I have an awful AF ahead of me!!

Good luck to everyone else testing xxx


----------



## Selzi (Apr 25, 2012)

Hi ladies, 

OTD has finally arrived and it's a BFP for me!   I've been testing positive since last Wednesday, so it's great to finally be officially pregnant! Hasn't sunk in yet, but i'll be ringing my clinic later, so that might make it feel more real!

Congrats to all other BFP's, big     to anyone that has had a BFN and good luck to everyone else! 

Xxxx


----------



## Daffodilly (Apr 5, 2012)

Mrs G -   

Selzi -  

good luck to all the testers xx


----------



## Vic-n-Ste (Feb 20, 2011)

Morning ladies,
Well OTD for me and we got a BFP!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! We cannot believe our eyes, in complete shock and so so happy!!!!
Its not sunk in yet, but have left a msg with my clinic so await there call!!!!!!! Ooooooooooo I'm pregnant!!

Congrats to all the other BFP's and so so sory for all the BFN's...your time will come!
Love to you all xxxx


----------



## canim13 (Jun 5, 2012)

big congrats..

so happy for you

good luck to anyone else testing xx


----------



## rachel petch (Sep 7, 2010)

Congratulation to all the BFP's and   to the bfn's ..... So sorry! 

Well, I'm 10dp 2dt, and feel a bit 'nothin' really! Only symptoms are hot, wet 'down there' slight cramping, wind, and was a bit 'sicky' feeling this morning. I'm so impatient, can't wait for Sunday to test, my clinc make you wait 16 bloody days!!!! What d'ya all think? Can all the ladies who ve got bfp's share any symptoms please, I think I'm gonna go quite mad lol xxx


----------



## yokumoku (Nov 9, 2011)

Massive congrats to all the BFP's!!! And hugs   to all the BFN's 

My OTD is 15/09 and we've agreed not to test early, don't need the extra stress!!! xx


----------



## rachel petch (Sep 7, 2010)

Chuichi, 
I'm defininatly not gonna test early hunny! There is no point, as the clinic s give you a test date for a reason!  I , like you don't need the added stress!!!
Your test date is on Saturday I see, so good luck hunny xxx


----------



## yokumoku (Nov 9, 2011)

rachel - totally agree with u!! I see ur OTD is the day after me, best of luck to u too!! xx


----------



## cymbeline (May 3, 2011)

Can I join you please - I am on my 3rd 2WW and it is driving me mad despite my best intentions.

Rachel - I have been feeling nauseous for a couple of days but I know this is far too soon for pregnancy related sickness. Is it related to the Progesterone? - it doesn't seem a common complaint though, and I haven't had it before.

Congratulations on the BFPs and big hugs to all BFNs - so hard and so final. 

My ET was  31st August - Day 5 blastocysyts. I was hoping to last until Saturday but am thinking maybe Wednesday as working from home that day.

Thinking of all on 2WW xx


----------



## Vic-n-Ste (Feb 20, 2011)

Rachel - hey hun, your symps sound exactly the same as mine so I reckon you have nothin to worry about hun. I wish you all the luck in the world. Whatever you do hun don't test early I didn't as you don't wanna get a fake result hun!xxx


----------



## Pinot (Nov 5, 2008)

Morning Ladies,

Congrats to all the BFP-ers this morning  and sending huge  to everyone who wasn't as lucky.

*Noahsark* - Did you really have EC on 26th Aug? If so, I make your embies 15 days old today  in which case, how come your OTD is so long?

AFM - I'm already planning how early I can test. I know, I know, send the  I don't care!! It's the only way I can cope. I got my BFP in Feb on 12dp ec but on that cycle i "knew" I was pg. Sadly it ended in mc but I still got an early positive! I'm 1dp6dt today and already obsessing way too much. We're coming to the end of our tx journey as we can't take much more so it seems even more stressful thsi time!

Now where's that fast forward button??

Love Pinot xx


----------



## rachel petch (Sep 7, 2010)

Noahsark
Hi there, I think the progesterone are to blame for a lot of stuff hunny, I just can't shake this 'sicky' feeling, just had the dog out, thought the fresh air and exercise would do me good, it did and I worked up an appetite, so just had bacon buttie!!! Yummy!  When I got pg after our first cycle, I dont remember really any symptoms, I suppose I had nothing to compare to! A bit of cramping, but nearly everyday I ve had cramping, and 5dpt I had the tiniest spot of blood when I wiped, but no more since!!! This is my 3 fresh cycle and 4 cycle altogether, also our last, so I'm afraid all our hopes are pinned on this on our quest to be parents!!! I had transfer on 31 Aug with 2day embryo  xxxxxxxxx


----------



## MrsRTodd (Mar 26, 2012)

Congrats Vicnste -  amazing news!!!

Congrats to any other that have had BFP's and for those that have had BFN dont give up hope xx


----------



## Mimi Von Trapp (Sep 2, 2012)

Hi Rachel
This is my last attempt and we had 2 day transfer. Got my period today- I don't test til friday. Am gutted. Really hope things work out for you.

Mimi


----------



## bbeauty (Jan 9, 2012)

Morning all, 

Quick Qu is Day 1, day of transfer or day after? Have been counting day after ET as day 1, so am now 3dpt had 5dt and its driving me crazy. Keep looking for symptoms which I know I shouldn't, yesterday i woke up with a bloody nose, had hot flushes and very soooooo tired, maybe I am getting a cold! Or maybe its just the naughty cyclogest!

Alot of you seem to test early.....my husband won't let me   which I guess is good. i am even testing one day late, as as my DH has his son (from previous marraige) this wknd, and i can't bare to test while he is here....because if BFP what to be excited and share with DH and if negative want to cry with DH. Very Difficult  

Congatulations to all you BFP  

am sooo sooo sorry to all the BFN sending you   xxxx


----------



## bbeauty (Jan 9, 2012)

Mimi, am so sorry to hear that......could it not be implantation bleeding or its that just wishful thinking?


----------



## Pinot (Nov 5, 2008)

*Mimi* - it's rubbish bleeding before OTD. Sending a massive 

*Bbeauty* - you are good litening to your husband. Far as I'm concerned, what's it got to do with him if I want to test early!!! It's not him over-analysing every twinge!! He just sighs when I appear with a shoe box full of tests 

Right I'm starving. Off for lunch.

Love to all,
Pinot xx


----------



## Daffodilly (Apr 5, 2012)

Vic - yayyyyy 

Mimi -  

Pinot - personally I think this is so stressful and we all have different coping mechanisms. For me, testing early was a way of coping. I know a lot of ladies don't agree with this, but it was right for me. 
xx


----------



## goingcrazy78 (Sep 6, 2011)

congratulations to all the bfps woooo   and big hugs   to all  those bfns   for next time x  
well im now 5dp 5dt been tempted to test early otd is the 16th but im gonna try and hold on dh wants me to wait 
racheal petch sound same symptoms as me to at the min hun feeling sick keep going dizzy and very wet down there with some milky discharge keeping getting twinges n a slught heavy feeling think thats the pogesterone though as its worse after taking them but the sickie feelimg n wetness ive only ever had b4 when i was pregnant but im trying not get my hopes up just on case being the last chance good luck though hun   and fingers crossed to all those testing


----------



## cymbeline (May 3, 2011)

I am so sorry to hear the latest BFNs - so devastating if a last attempt too.

I am using donor eggs so no day of EC but clinic say to test 14 days post ET - which would be Friday but teaching and couldn't be upset so thinking of Saturday.

Last time I had a BFP on Day 13 but it had gone to a BFN by Day 15 and I want to avoid that disappointment again. 

Thanks for all the comments, love and luck to all x


----------



## rachel petch (Sep 7, 2010)

Going crazy, 
I could nt tell with the wettness last time I was pg, as I put the Cyclogest in the front door, and we're very messy, this time they re in the back door so I know how much wetness and discharge I'm getting. You're test date is the same date as mine, we can hold each others hand


----------



## goingcrazy78 (Sep 6, 2011)

raheal petch ive used tge bk door each time since my first ivf as they made my cervix bleed this the tge first ivf ive had the wettness n discharge though my two children are by my ex husband and they were naturel pregnancies i had the wettness n discharge with both but never b4 in ivf so im not aure if those are tge cyclegest or true symptoms hoping fir the latter mind u lol and yeh defo ill be holdi.g ur cyber hand sunday hun lets hope this is it   x


----------



## Kitty_Kate (Nov 2, 2007)

Hey there,

Just thought I'd say hi.  I have a 5 day FET on Saturday 8th, and am told I can test at 16 days PT, which is the 24th Sept.  By god, that seems like ages away!

Nice to meet you all x


----------



## goingcrazy78 (Sep 6, 2011)

ok ladies now im not so possitive just been for a widdle wiped and there was a spot of blood something tells me my last chance isnt going to be a lucky one and im gonna get the af from hell within a few days i give up thought this was my time guess not


----------



## rachel petch (Sep 7, 2010)

Going crazy I ve got hold of your hand my love, and praying that it's not the evil witch    try not to think negative, bleeds in the 2ww are common, so please try not to worry, and just keep an eye on the flow, speak to your clinic if you feel the need to. Pm me if you need to talk, I bled last time 9dp 5dt, but I certainly did nt have as many symptoms as this time, we're all different. Xxxxx


----------



## bbeauty (Jan 9, 2012)

Hi Kitty-Kate, that does seem like a long way a way, you best start finding some good distractions and then it will soon past.

Don't worry goingcrazy78, could it not be a positive sign? Don't give up yet, try and stay positive, sending you lots of  

This 2ww wait is such a horrible time, we all want it so much, its just awful waiting.   for us all xx


----------



## goingcrazy78 (Sep 6, 2011)

thank you no flow yet just a small spot of bllod and a little bit of browny mucus trying think maybe its from implantation and think positive just seems the same as what happens every cycle praying to god i get no more darned go the loo now god i hate this waiting


----------



## yokumoku (Nov 9, 2011)

goingcrazy - praying that's implantation bleeding for u!! x


----------



## goingcrazy78 (Sep 6, 2011)

i hope so but i thought its a bit late for implantation bleeding 5dp 5 dt so more likley be a sign of the dreaded af think im just gonna put my feet up and hope for the best thinking i may have strained myself a bit was on a mad cleaning mission today gotta try think


----------



## goingcrazy78 (Sep 6, 2011)

i hope so but i thought its a bit late for implantation bleeding 5dp 5 dt so more likley be a sign of the dreaded af think im just gonna put my feet up and hope for the best thinking i may have strained myself a bit was on a mad cleaning mission today gotta try think


----------



## BooஐWantsBaby (May 21, 2008)

*Donna Marie* - can you add my details to the list please x FET 10/09 OTD 23/09

Thanks hon!

Hi ladies  I'm expecting you all to refrain me from Poas early  x I've been PUPO for about 10hrs and I'm SS already ... Had natural FET and got 2 blasts on board, star & clover xx


----------



## cymbeline (May 3, 2011)

Thanks Donna OTD is 15th Sept following DE IVF 31st August 

Good Luck to all xx


----------



## RSH0308 (Jan 30, 2012)

Wow!!! So many BFPs congratulations Vic, MrsC, MrsRTodd, Lorna & anyone who I might have missed!   

Hi Pinot  we were on the May/ June 2ww thread together. I really hope this is your time!!   

How's everyone else doing? I am now awaiting my scan on 26th this 3ww seems to be going incredibly slowly as well. I'm probably knicker watching now more than ever


----------



## rachel petch (Sep 7, 2010)

RSH,  hi, I ve got 5 more sleeps till otd!  These last few days are tourture, but if I get BFP, it ll be equally tourtureous because I need to get past the viability scan (that was were it all went wrong, embryo was too small for date) and had to have mmc   
So I'm fretting now, I ll be fretting till viability then prob fretting till 12w scan etc... Etc.... Aarrrggh!!!   
The stress probably never ends, all I can think is no bleeding, is good.!!!!
Had I not had tx, today would be 1st day of period!!! Dont even know whether that's relevant?!
    for each and everyone of us, at whatever stage xxxxx


----------



## KELZ29 (Apr 11, 2012)

Hey ladies,
I'm back for the dreaded 2ww again  just praying it will be our time this time  
I had a FET of 2x  5day blasts transfered last Friday...waiting to test next Tuesday 18/9/12    
I was a little stupid yesterday only 72 hours literally after FET i did a test and it was negative  ,
I think it was way to early and i hope someone on here will tell me I'm right and that it was way to early to test? 

Congrats to all those with bfp's. Sorry to any bfn  fingers crossed to the rest of us waiting and praying 

Love,hugs and babydust to us all
          xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## goingcrazy78 (Sep 6, 2011)

kelz29 , dont worry hun im pretty certain 72 hrs later is too early even a blasty can take up to 5 days to implant then a further two days to start releasing hgc so fingers crossed hun for ur bfp   xx

rachel petch , how u feeling hun defo good sign ur not bleeding 16 days to wait seems a long time to wait to test any way so if no bleeding approaching test day id say its a very good sign fingers crossed for you hun and if u get ur bfp ill be praying this time everything goes well for u not long till our test day now    x

hope everyone else is doing ok good luck to u all   

well ladys im still spotting its swopping from watery pink to thick brown but only small amounts and lost a bit of a small clott otd is the 16th and the spotting started 5dp 5dt just hoping and praying its something and nothing dont know where we go from here if its a bfp dont think i can face another ivf or afford one , me and dh agreed if this one didnt work we would stop and just get on with life this ivf seems to consume so much of our lives there has to be an end point only now with this spotting i dont know if i can just leave it here but dont know what next either hate this waiting wish i knew what was happening so tempted to test but know with the spotting ill be crying like a baby if its bfn so i think i better wait untill otd xx


----------



## Sameea (Sep 5, 2011)

Hello Donna Marie, Hi ladies.

Could I join you please?  I've not had my transfer yet and this may be a little premature.... but.... I got the call from the hospital this morning telling me I have 2 embryos   and I have to go in this Thursday for 3TD.   This is my second attempt, so I know what what you're all going through, bless ya.  I was on the May 2ww and it was the longest 2 weeks of my life.  Got AF before otd so was not surprised at the bfn.  Really hoping for the ultimate bfp this time.  Wishing BFP's for all of you.  

Good luck everyone.

Sameea. xxx


----------



## gaynorann (Sep 1, 2012)

Good luck for Thursday Sameea hope your 2 little embies turn out to be big and strong


----------



## Sameea (Sep 5, 2011)

Thanks Gaynorann,

Congratualtions on your BFP, that's wonderful news.

Sameea. xxx


----------



## rachel petch (Sep 7, 2010)

Going crazy

Hiya, I ve been out all afternoon, avoiding toilets wherever I went!  so I could nt knicker watch!, 

I'm having the whole of the downstairs decorated, and new furniture, so been out to source a new rug, and I ve found one...Yeay!! So my mind has been distracted... For a while anyway!!!! It s my nephews birthday tomorrow so been out also to buy him a present, he' s only 3 !!!

Well symtoms today............ Not very many really, no cramps, wet feeling in my pants,I can feel it dribbling out of me!!!! (oh, sorry girls tmi). Thirsty, is a new one today!!!! And no bleeding or spotting, which is a bonus!!! Tomorrow could well be another day girls.

How is everyone.? Gaynorann well done, another BFP.......keep them coming!!!!!! Xxxxxxx


----------



## karen55 (Jan 19, 2008)

hi ladies

wondered if i could join you over here. I had 2 embies thawed n transfered today 12 and 16 cells and both survived 100% intact   so im officially pupo and have been for 7 hours. Can i poas yet


----------



## Pinot (Nov 5, 2008)

H Girls,

Kelz - as a serial poas-er myself, I can assure you that you tested way to early!! If your embies were day 5 on Fri, I make them 8 days old on Monday when u tested?? You are bonkers even by my nutty POAS early tendencies. Step away for a few days u naughty lady!

RSH - hello!!! And congrats is in order I see! Wonderful news. Hope scan hurries up. 

AFM short post as on phone. No real symptoms. Horrible spot, bit sickie and the odd twinge. All bl**dy cyclogest I reckon. Right, DH has made a lovely dinner so i'll love u and leave you. 

Lots of love
Pinot xx


----------



## kimmy 30 (Dec 29, 2010)

Mrs Todd, vic-n-ste, harden, Mrs C78, Lorna_H, Selzi              

SmilingAngel, Mimi,  so so sorry   i don't know what i will do if this fails? my heart goes out to you x

  Karen 55, sameea, pinot, Tara, Kelz29, boowantsababy, Adele, noahsark welcome to the crazy 2ww of symptom and knicker watching  

Rachel- how you getting on? can i ask why your pessaries are going up your backdoor instead of front?

Who's testing tomorrow?

I have 2 sleeps till OTD feel no symptoms what so ever had major headache today which i get before AF but don't know when she is due now?? sore boobs gone? think pessaries have allot to answer for 
Me and DH have decided not to test early this time and as its getting nearer I'm actually don't want to!
could stay pupo forever


----------



## Martha Moo (Jan 30, 2004)

Hi Ladies

Welcome to Sameea, karen55 and Kelz29, wishing you lots of      (and patience) for the 2ww

We have not testers tomorrow as they were naughty    

Kimmy is our next tester (no pressure there!)

meanwhile  all around

Donna


----------



## rachel petch (Sep 7, 2010)

Kimmy

They go in the back door as they get into your system quicker, and I must admit they are less messy than going in the front....... No gooy pants!!!!


----------



## josie37 (Aug 18, 2012)

Hi ladies. Please can i join you too. 1st IVF had ET on Sunday and already finding 2ww hard today after elation of ET i think..anyway nice to meet you all and sending you lots of


----------



## RSH0308 (Jan 30, 2012)

Hi Rachel hang on in there, just another few days to go. Got a really positive feeling about you   

Hi Pinot how's this cycle gone? When's your OTD? xx

AFM I have done another HPT with conception indicator just to make sure things are still happening and it came back as pregnant 3+ which is spot on!! Really please but it's another 2 weeks until my scan. Going   I just want to see a good, strong heartbeat!!


----------



## RSH0308 (Jan 30, 2012)

BTW I'm doing my cyclogest in the back door because you don't have as much come back out again. The nurse at the clinic said if you want to do them in the front door you should lie down for 30 mins after putting them in !!


----------



## RSH0308 (Jan 30, 2012)




----------



## rachel petch (Sep 7, 2010)

Cheers RSH.
I said to hubby yesterday that I 'think' I'm pregnant, but I did nt wanna say it out loud, as I didn't wanna jinx things!!!!    
I'm another step towards otd, and still no bleeding , which is all I can ask for, as it gives me that bit of hope. But I also said to hubby, if I am pregnant, we'll have a month to wait till scan date,  which is when we found out that our lil bubba was nt going to survive, there was a heartbeat and then 2 weeks later there was nt!!! Such a sad time! So I'm very scared of that happening again, but I'm not upto that 'bit' yet am I?!!
I feel a little bit depressed today and don't know why, I think things are just getting a bit much, I could just put the duvet back over my head  
I m symptom-less again today apart from (.)(.) still a bit sore, but no more cramping, only 4 more sleeps till otd!!!!
Take care girls and hope for BFP news today xxxxxx


----------



## ClarissaN (Jan 1, 2012)

Hello ladies

Well, I hung around here for a few days reading and trying to pluck up the courage to post about my own 2WW (somehow, it makes it a bit more 'real' and that's a bit scary!)

I'm an IUIer and after a very long, hard slog to get this far had my first treatment cycle this month and had IUI on 8th September.
I hold out very little hope as the semen sample was quite poor but they went ahead anyway - be a shame not to when I had 2 lovely follicles and my legs in the stirrups. 

My OTD is 25th September and am more or less trying to carry on as normal just to keep my mind active. 

Knicker Watch has begun but aside from that I'm trying to shy away from symptom spotting as, aside from what feels like trapped wind & constipation, I have none. 

Good luck to all of you and lots of love to the ladies that are working through a BFN 

C


----------



## bbeauty (Jan 9, 2012)

Morning all, Well, feeling down today, was bday yesterday and have to say wasn't the best its hard to celebrate and have fun when your on this horrible 2ww. Although was so so hungry yesterday, also went for a walk which made me really tired came back and feel straight asleep!

Rachel I feel like you a bit Today, down and no real symptoms, cramps gone, swelling gone just feel tired and hot! A bit like AF on its way   , please stay away, OTD not till Monday. 

Welcome ClarissaN and Joise37 good luck for your 2ww. Sending everyone lots of


----------



## rachel petch (Sep 7, 2010)

Bbeauty........ This is for u hunny!    I thought a shower may cheer me up, no it did nt!!!! I'm at work today, and I just can't deal with the public today....... I feel like I'm gonna explode!!!!    and yes v hot!!! God I wish Sunday would hurry up!!!! Xxxx


----------



## goingcrazy78 (Sep 6, 2011)

sorry to hear u ladies are feeling down the joys of tge 2ww im sending u hugs and some positive thoughts and ill be praying for a bfp for u all   
im not so good myself today 4 days to go bit got my AF today so pretty sure for usits over this was our last try so feel so bloody usless and angry at my stupid body hate tge fact i still have to test in 4 days to be reminded of the disapointment  
i will be praying for u all though u deserve ur bfps so fingers firmly crossed x


----------



## rachel petch (Sep 7, 2010)

Oh gong crazy I'm so sorry my darling sending lots of    I soooo knowhowyou feel xxxxxxx thinking of u xxxx


----------



## goingcrazy78 (Sep 6, 2011)

thank you rachel petch ill still be holding ur cyber hand sunday and praying this is ur time x


----------



## rachel petch (Sep 7, 2010)

Going crazy
As you can see I'm having a total meltdown today, probably lack of sleep as hubby forgot to put the at out last night and he woke me up at 2am to go out   so in a total grump, mixed with hormones...... Not a good concoction at all esp when I have to deal with the public, my last client s at 2 so hopefully home mid afternoon!

God, listen to me going on, thank you for your positivity throughout this 2ww, take your time and be good to yourself and hubby, drink lots of wine to help xxxxxxx


----------



## yokumoku (Nov 9, 2011)

Hi rachel, similarly to you, I'm happy that I've had no bleeding yet, and it's only 3 more sleeps until my OTD!!
The 1st week of 2ww I had really sore boobs and for 2 days had slight crampy feeling around the abdomen area but that's all gone now! No more symptoms whatsoever, dunno if good or not... but fingers crossed for all of us here! xx


----------



## bbeauty (Jan 9, 2012)

Am so sorry goingcrazy78, I really feel for you sending you lots of big  . Please don't blame yourself you have done all you can and put yourself through so much, take some time out and like Rachel says have a huge glass of wine, no consolation but may help a little.

Rachel you hot too, it feels like I have the flu!    and   to you too. 

Mat have accupuncture later....help make me feel better


----------



## bbeauty (Jan 9, 2012)

Chuichi   lack of symptoms now is a good sign x


----------



## yokumoku (Nov 9, 2011)

bbeauty - ooh I really hope you are right! xx


----------



## rachel petch (Sep 7, 2010)

Ooo, me to bbeauty!! No more symptoms ere either, apart from a bit of nausea!!


----------



## Evie-Bean (Mar 30, 2011)

Hello there!

Can I join you all please? I had my EC yesterday, they retrieved 13 eggies of which 6 have fertilized over night. Quite happy with that as have never responded all that well in my previous cycles. So my ET is scheduled for tomorrow afternoon and then the crazy 2ww starts - eeekkkk!!! My OTD is going to be 27th Sept.

We have been offered assisted hatching this time does anybody have experience with that process? 

Congrats to all the   and so sorry for   I know your pain  
  to all those testing soon

xxx


----------



## magicalbabydust (Jul 15, 2012)

Me too! No symptoms today (except sore boobs and bloating but as they are always gone by the time I take the pessaries again, I know that it's from the pessaries!). 

Although last night I was so so so hot and also my body wanted to do a mighty stretch a few times, but I kept stopping myself... Has anyone had this at all in the night?!

Apart from that de nada! Feel happy and relaxed (pregnancy sign one is feeling tired and narky - so bring it on!).

Good luck everyone for today, big   to everyone xxx


----------



## magicalbabydust (Jul 15, 2012)

Going crazy - just seen your post. I am so very sorry for you Hun. Sending you the biggest   and don't forget that the cycle after IVF is one of the most fertile times, I know a lady who was told no way after a bfn, and she got preggers naturally (against all odds) on her next cycle. Xxx


----------



## yokumoku (Nov 9, 2011)

magicalbabydust - same as you, I was soooo very hot last night! Not sure about doing a big stretch though, but who doesn't like one  

Best of luck to everyone here!!! xx


goingcrazy - so sorry, I also just saw your post too, giving you a massive cyber   and like magical said, you may get pg naturally next cycle xx


----------



## goingcrazy78 (Sep 6, 2011)

hi ladies thanks for the   no chance of a naturel pregnacy im afraid i was sterilized many yrs ago at the age of 21 because of kidney faliure during a pregnancy where i was told to abort my bby or lose my life i refused and well im alive just one kidney short and blinking sterilized   iam so fortunate to have two teenage children from my previous marriage just wish i could have a child with my hubby now he would love to be a daddy but after failed tuvel reversals and 3 failed ivfs we agreed this would be our last now i just dont know i feel like i need to try again but if i do that when will it end how many times can we go through all this and the heartache think i need sone time out i egg shared this time and gave the other couple 11 eggs so i am praying they strike lucky kust wish i knew why we fail to implant when ive had two children previously sooo frustrating,  sorry to ramble ill be sending positive thoughts and sticky vibes to all u ladies     and rachel petch you let it out hun that darn cat waking u up   we all deserve a moan ivf is tough x


----------



## sugarsweet (Dec 27, 2011)

goingcrazy78 sorry on you bfn Hun, i understand about the being sterilized and not being able to fall again i was sterilized in 2003 i have only done the ivf the once but was very naive in thinking it would work first time even tho Doctor gave me a 70% success rate it would work first time i have one frozen embie and I'm so scared as i have no faith at all, i all so egg shared and hope the other lady got a bfp, I'm now in two minds if i want to go for the one hatching blast or to do one more fresh cycle, i feel a let done to my other half as i can not give him a child of his own x


----------



## tara83 (Jul 4, 2012)

Hello everyone, I hope your 2ww are going as quickly as possible.   to all the BFNs and   for all the BFPs

ClarissaN, we are both on our first IUI, and just one day apart!! How are you finding it? I feel like a zombie around work at the moment!!

Kimmy30, thanks for all the positive wishes.

xx


----------



## ClarissaN (Jan 1, 2012)

Hi Tara83 - glad to find somebody in the same 'boat'!!

I'm not entirely sure how I feel - pretty normal I think. I work for myself and from home so I can just take time out whenever I feel like it which has been a help.
Have a dull ache on my right side today but I've been ironing bunting so that may account for that!

When is your OTD? Mine is 25th Sept and I've been told to do another trigger shot on Friday (not entirely sure why)

I wish you so much luck


----------



## tara83 (Jul 4, 2012)

Hi ClarissaN,

Ironing bunting?! Sounds interesting! I have been teaching all day and as much as people say teaching secondary is enough to put you off children for life, it never seems to do that to me!

I was just told to test a few days after 21st September, so I guess 24th? I am finding the days are just SO slow   

Another trigger shot? No, I haven't been told to do anything like that. I am quite glad as I was shaking like a leaf when I had to do mine!

I am really glad you have managed to get your fertility treatments,   you only need the one go xx


----------



## goingcrazy78 (Sep 6, 2011)

sugersweet sounds like we have a similar story im 34 also and was sterilised in 2001 we too did our first cycle thinking it would just work as there were no fertility issues and when asking our chances we were told there was no reason it would fail so now with 3 faiked cycles behind us and none frozen i just dont know what next ive had testing for blood clotting and karyo typing etc just cant understand why it wont work i too feel im letting dh down wish i knew what goes wrong,  with one blasty left hun it must be a hard choice between fresh and fet ive had both but some of ours didnt survive tge thaw however the fet is easier on ur body but with a fresh cycle chances are slightly higher and if u gad more to freeze they could be stored with ur frizen blasty just in case giving u more chance of a sucsessfull thaw and transfer if u needed it what ever u decide i wish u all the luck in the world x


----------



## kimmy 30 (Dec 29, 2010)

Hi Everyone 

Well its a   for me   
i haven't tested but today i saw brown mucas and then wiped and bright red blood  
still hasn't come on heavy flow but can't be implantation bleeding as my OTD is tomorrow its the bloody   on her broomstick! so cruel the day before OTD my last cycle was positive so was shocked when i saw blood today!
Had a good cry    just can't understand as made it to day 5 and last time my eggs were not great quality?

sorry me post! want to wish everyone else all the luck in the world hopefully that means statistic wise someone else will get there positive   

lots of love kimmy xxx


----------



## tara83 (Jul 4, 2012)

Kimmy30 I am so so sorry to hear that. Sending you lots and lots of


----------



## sugarsweet (Dec 27, 2011)

goingcrazy78 said:


> sugersweet sounds like we have a similar story im 34 also and was sterilised in 2001 we too did our first cycle thinking it would just work as there were no fertility issues and when asking our chances we were told there was no reason it would fail so now with 3 faiked cycles behind us and none frozen i just dont know what next ive had testing for blood clotting and karyo typing etc just cant understand why it wont work i too feel im letting dh down wish i knew what goes wrong, with one blasty left hun it must be a hard choice between fresh and fet ive had both but some of ours didnt survive tge thaw however the fet is easier on ur body but with a fresh cycle chances are slightly higher and if u gad more to freeze they could be stored with ur frizen blasty just in case giving u more chance of a sucsessfull thaw and transfer if u needed it what ever u decide i wish u all the luck in the world x


did you do natural or med fet ? it is strange why it don't work when there is no fertility problems, i was very fertile which is why i was sterilized(big mistake) but after 3-c-sections was told was for the best only to now learn you can have up two 5 sections now  I'm hoping its because my body just don't like the drugs so I'm doing a natural cycle if my frostie makes it was told today its a 5bb hatching blast  its the one i also have border line pocs but was told that in 1996 after my first child so don't think that could be a problem, i do hope we get are bfp did you say you had a tubal reversal i may look in to this if the ivf keeps leeting me down xx


----------



## rachel petch (Sep 7, 2010)

So sorry Kimmy  , take it easy hunny xx


----------



## bbeauty (Jan 9, 2012)

Am so sorry Kimmy too, its awful when AF arrives full stop but just before OTD is worse I found. I really feel for you, Hang in there. Sending  


xx


----------



## goingcrazy78 (Sep 6, 2011)

so sorry kimmy  
sugersweet i had a medicated fet hun my clinic prefered to do that but i to suspect the drugs dont like me i got pregnant with both mine whilst on the pill so i was obviously fertile n healthy i did bleed heavy in both pregnancies iam going to ask at my follow up about the possibikity that my tubes my contain harmfull fluid with them being tied yes hun i had an attempted reversal but it was unsucsessful there wasnt enough healthy tube to cut n tie bk togetger have a feeling if they could of done it for would have our baby by now though my fingers are firmly crossed fir u hun a hatching blasty is a good chance x


----------



## sugarsweet (Dec 27, 2011)

goingcrazy78 said:


> so sorry kimmy
> sugersweet i had a medicated fet hun my clinic prefered to do that but i to suspect the drugs dont like me i got pregnant with both mine whilst on the pill so i was obviously fertile n healthy i did bleed heavy in both pregnancies iam going to ask at my follow up about the possibikity that my tubes my contain harmfull fluid with them being tied yes hun i had an attempted reversal but it was unsucsessful there wasnt enough healthy tube to cut n tie bk togetger have a feeling if they could of done it for would have our baby by now though my fingers are firmly crossed fir u hun a hatching blasty is a good chance x


ummm some thing you just said there has made me think when i had my EC they said they had to drain some fluid of my tube this is how they new i had been sterlized i wounder if this may of affected my ivf cycle ? x


----------



## goingcrazy78 (Sep 6, 2011)

possibility hun cause if u research a bit about failed implantation it tells you about fluid that buils up in blocked tubes then leaks into the womb maybe worth an ask x


----------



## josie37 (Aug 18, 2012)

Going crazy and kimmy - so sorry about your result this time round..really hope things work out for you in the future

Hi to everyone else and hope you are hanging in there

I've had an ok day today whereas yesterday I couldn't stop crying..so hard to know what to expect next with this whole thing!

x


----------



## sugarsweet (Dec 27, 2011)

just read that makes sense i know they said they drained it all but put's a lot in place now, ie whos two say they got it all or that it had not all ready got in to my womb or that i did not get another build up after and after a 3 day transfer my womb would not of been setteld i'm sure i will ask when i go for my scan in 2 weeks thank you for that x


----------



## rachel petch (Sep 7, 2010)

Morning ladies

I hope you're all well?, well, my mood seems a little brighter today! I was so very hot in the night, like just before. Af due, so I was expecting to be bleeding, but gladly no. So another day of knicker watching   I'm at work so I'm busy, take my mind off things.
I had quite a few cramps last night too, so thought af was on her way!

I hope for lots of positivity today........ Come on girls! PMA PMA PMA !


----------



## ClarissaN (Jan 1, 2012)

Lots of positive thoughts for everybody today  

I keep checking in on various posts and thinking "Goodness, your two week wait seems to be lasting blooming AGES" and then I remember I am on mine (I keep forgetting!) and I have soooooo much longer left! 
I have never known time to drag as much as it has done this year with waiting, waiting, waiting. 

Anyway, Happy Thursday everyone x


----------



## rachel petch (Sep 7, 2010)

Clarissa, I m having to wait 16 days as I had a 2 day embryo transfer, and an extra hormone jab, so it needs to be that long, to make sure the hormone is outta my system, so yes it's a bloody long wait! Only 3 more sleeps for me!   af stays away!!!!!!!!! Good luck with your cycle and a brisk 2ww for you xx


----------



## ClarissaN (Jan 1, 2012)

Hi Rachel

I'm waiting 18 days and have an extra jab tomorrow at midnight - no idea what for so I'm glad to find another human person that is having an extra one too!!


----------



## rachel petch (Sep 7, 2010)

As far as I know Clarissa, the one I had was to stop your endometrium from shedding, just more support, I think! I do hope that has answered this properly? Xxx


----------



## yokumoku (Nov 9, 2011)

Kimmy sorry to hear about your news, please hang on in there and giving you a massive cyber   xx


----------



## magicalbabydust (Jul 15, 2012)

Sugar sweet - no words can describe or help i know but but so much   to you Hun.

Josie - hang in there. Maybe your upset was all your racing hormones! 

I was so hot again last night, woke with AF cramps but they have lucky gone now. Today-sat would be my normal AF time. I'm now cold... Must go no get more jumpers on!

Thinking of everyone today very much xxx


----------



## Vic-n-Ste (Feb 20, 2011)

Morning ladies,

I just wanted to say that *rachel patch & magicalbabydust* your symptoms sound really good very similar to mine!!
Good luck ladies!!!  

AFM... well the nausea has kicked in for me slightly, but i don't care i actually want to be sick lol, i can't wait for more and more symptoms to kick in!!! 
Love and hugs to each and everyone of you!! xxx


----------



## panicstricken (Jul 2, 2012)

It's all over for us, woke up this morning to bright red PV loss.  Have just had to tell my poor husband, hardest thing I've ever had to do - he deserves better.

Wishing every happiness to those who achieve their BFP, and peace and acceptance for those who won't.

xx


----------



## gaynorann (Sep 1, 2012)

Im so sorry Panic sending big cyber   wish there was more i could say xx


----------



## bbeauty (Jan 9, 2012)

Morning all

I am so sorry Panicstricken you poor thing, that must of been hard telling your DH, sending you  

rachel patch & magicalbabydust, I seem to be having similar symptoms too, am hot and cold like I have a fever, yesterday however I had this heavy feeling like AF was coming, no sign this morning thank god, few!Josie I was also so emtional and hormonal yesterday, and very not positive  

Trying to keep busy today and be more positive. Sending everyone lots of


----------



## yokumoku (Nov 9, 2011)

Panic - so sorry to hear about it, please take care  

rachel, magical, bbeauty - we're all having similar symptoms together! praying it's a good thing!! x


----------



## bbeauty (Jan 9, 2012)

DONNA MARIE MAY YOU ADD ME TO THE HOF PLEASE OTD IS 17TH. THANKS


----------



## ClarissaN (Jan 1, 2012)

So sorry panicstricken   Be kind to yourself today x


----------



## goingcrazy78 (Sep 6, 2011)

sugersweet nps hun its defo worth an ask   
rachel petal keep going hun hope that   stays away   for u for sunday also just intrested in the extra jab uve had wandering if thats sumit that could of helped me i swear i start shedding just after transfer all the time 
   to everyone else still waiting  
panicstriken   hun got my af to on wed so sharing ur   

hate still having to take the cyclogest and test this sunday when i know theres no hope feeling even worse today dh didnt speak much yesterday then spent the night downstairs for no reason making me feel even worse like i dont feel bad enough not being able to give him what he wants


----------



## KELZ29 (Apr 11, 2012)

Hey ladies,
Big hugs to all those with sad news    

Congrats to all with bfp  

Hope all waiting like me in the 2ww are holding it together, i am praying for you all for positive outcomes    

Afm- Well i keep getting these dull cramping feelings and an occasional sharp sensation, not sure what it could mean? i am putting it down to the pessaries and tablets I'm on.
I am just hoping and praying its something better than that though    oh and I'm feeling sleepy and light headed the last day or so, which is strange, but again I'm sure is nothing....we just live in hope don't we  

Love,hugs and babydust to us all
    xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## magicalbabydust (Jul 15, 2012)

Thinking of Panic so much today. So hoping that you make it either naturally or after a rest, can think about IVF again.  A friend of mine was told she would never conceive because she had no eggs left and amazingly got pregnant in the cycle following her failed IVF, ther is still so much hope. Have a look here if this is of any interest too www.foresight.co.uk (charity specialising in fertility vids and mins to get eggs stronger). I think they take around 4 months to get you at full capacity, but their statistics and success stories are amazing - especially as they say they have the folk after other avenues have not worked.

Vi'n'ste - thanks Hun for that. Big hug to you and so glad you have started to feel sick! Did you also get hot in the night?

Kel - me too, was dizzy this morning and feeling exhausted for the first time, but af pains have gone for now thank goodness, so praying that AF stays away too. Was feeling so positive, I just need to pull myself back up again somehow.

Thinking of everyone and hoping the evil witch stays away for all xxx


/links


----------



## magicalbabydust (Jul 15, 2012)

So sorry girls if this is too much information... But better to ask and see if anyone else with similar symptoms are having this...

Today each time I go to the loo I get a big plug of clear stuff, (not cervical fluid) which the clinic said was normal after taking the progesterone pessaries (have been taking them for 10 days but first time I am getting these plugs) and I am sure 2 of them have a slight pink tinge to them.  Has anyone else had this or know of it?  So sorry if tmi


----------



## Vic-n-Ste (Feb 20, 2011)

magical - yes i was far TOO HOT in the night, its horrible as in the morning you wake up sweating and soaked!!! yukkyyy!!! hahaha.... the plugs you are getting could be the outer shell of the pessaries hun??
Try and not worry xxx


----------



## yokumoku (Nov 9, 2011)

magical - you putting the pessaries front or back? I've been told to put them at the back door so have been doing that all along and never got any discharge or anything similar...


----------



## Peace50 (Sep 5, 2011)

Hope u all don't mind me joining. I'm loosing the plot today, 8dp3dt and don't know whether what I'm feeling is the Cyclogest, symptoms or just in my head. Any reassurance would be great.

My symptoms are
Mild stomach pains, more like pulling, if I stand up too quick it feels like a stitch.
Exhaustion, need a nap at 3pm then struggle to sleep as I'm too hot.
either constipated or diarrhoea, never just normal
Thirsty

It's really hard to work it out because last time I had ohss so had a hold host of symptoms, this time I feel ok and guess that's why I've convinced my self it hasn't worked.

Good luck to everyone during this torturous time


----------



## rachel petch (Sep 7, 2010)

Peace

Hi hunny, your at the horrid stage of 2ww! All your symtoms sound just normal, the Cyclogest will be having an effect, especially on the pooing thing, I never knew you cold be constipated and have diarrhoea at the same time!!!  lol
Your symtoms sound the same as mine, I'm 13dp 2dt today and by day 10 I had no symptoms at all, I worried then too, you just gang bloody win!
Please don't think it has nt worked, we all must have hope, so sending you lots of       xxxxxxx


----------



## magicalbabydust (Jul 15, 2012)

Vic'n'ste - thank you!!!!! That has made me feel so much better ( I asked the nurse and she said it sounded like a menopause symptom - what a choice of diagnosis for this timing!!!). Xxxx

Peace50, I don't know if those are normal or not as this is my first time, but they are similar to me  ESP the torturous time, I was fine until today!

Chuichi, i was told front, so are you not getting any? That is reassuring as I have much less except for the plugs!

Oh Lordy, what a time! Xxx


----------



## yokumoku (Nov 9, 2011)

magical - yeah so I use cyclogest at the back, so nothing coming out the front as yet haha... 2 more sleeps until my OTD!!! x


----------



## bbeauty (Jan 9, 2012)

Magical, I too use cyclogest at the back, last time i used them in the front and had all kinds of things coming out (sorry!) am sure its just the pessaries so please don't worry.

Chuichi, 2 more sleeps thats not long at all    

Well symptoms seem to be leveling out, hardly any hot flushes today, no stomach cramps just very emotional, this is so messing with my head. Really tempeted to test early but won't as DH would not be happy! Plus sure it will only make it worse. Of to do visulization and get lots of   .

good luck if your testing


----------



## RSH0308 (Jan 30, 2012)

Good luck smiles & Mimi for tomorrow   

Rachel only 3 more sleeps!! I've got such a good feeling about you being BFP!!


----------



## Tinks01 (Feb 2, 2011)

Hi ladies, 

I hope you don't mind me butting in so late, my test day is 18.09. I had FET 04.09. I had been doing ok 'ish' so far but today I have completely fallen apart. Irrational thoughts, paranoia, the lot. 

I had to visit the clinic today because I am low on Cyclogest and only had supplies to last me until Staurday morning. I was hoping they would suggest testing today instead of giving me another box full but no such luck. I have been feeling low the past couple of days but on the way back to the car I had to pass the maternity unit and saw a group of young pregnant girls outside - all smoking. I got back to the car and just sobbed. I know I'm feeling sorry for myself but they really don't know how lucky they are. 

When I got home my cat was really poorly and I had to rush him down to the vets and I know that carrying 6kilo of cat and cat box combined isn't ideal during the 2ww but there was no one one else to take him. Ever since i've a few af like pains and I've convinced myself I've jepodised everything! So sorry to rant but at the moment the next 4 days feel like forever and I needed to vent to save me from complete insanity. Anxious is not the word. I know I need to stay positive. 

So, so sorry to the ladies who received bad news. 
Congrats to ladies that got their BFP, it restores a bit of faith in what we're all going though. 

Positive vibes to all xx


----------



## magicalbabydust (Jul 15, 2012)

Hey Tinks, 

We are on similar timings. I can relate to everything you have just said and had my first wobble in 2 weeks today, had to happen and also had to take my dog into the vet again today! There is so much going on - hormones, hopes, dreads, expectation management, positivity, visualisation, not looking too far ahead... Impossible! Sounds like the girls smoking or your cat was the drip which tipped the barrell. But here we are Ll in this together and this is the place to let off steam as we know so well and understand what each other are going through. 

Sounds like you need to turn your phone, email and everything off and chill out with some good music and a cheerful book and have an early nights sleep too.

And if you are worried about AF pains - so mant people have reassured me that they are also preg symptoms too. And you don't have AF, so everything is still going to plan. Chat tomorrow, big hug xxx


----------



## josie37 (Aug 18, 2012)

panicstricken - so sorry it wasn't a positive for you this time  . Sure your DH is proud of being with such a brave lady to go through all of this

Tinks - sorry you've had a hard day. so know how you feel.. I put the rubbish out and was worried about how I shouldn't be doing that, then sat at back of the bus bouncing up and down and thought that might not be a good idea either. But in reality if it is meant to be it is meant to be and your embies will hold on in there

VicnSte - glad you are enjoying your sickness! guess you can't really complain as you are BFP   but seriously hope it isn't too bad!

magical - not good of that nurse to say that over phone - you can't exactly diagnose that over the phone anyway ..sounds to me like she DK what she is talking about!    

Sounds like some of you might be getting the right symptoms!?  nothing for me at all yet. bit tired but nothing new there! 
Hi to everyone else and especially anyone testing tomorrow    xx


----------



## goingcrazy78 (Sep 6, 2011)

hi ladies,  goodluck to anyone testing today hope u get ur bfps  

rachel petch 2 more sleeps for us hun hope ur still going strong i know my test is a bit pointless but ill be   for you  

well ladies 2 more sleeps dor me and ihave do the dreaded tesr had such a good feelung this time vut with all the bleeding last 2 days im nit holiding out any hope still bleedung seems to have retty mych stopped so ut will be a first for me if im not bleeding on test day just wish the    had stayed away  sorry for all the typos in my posts phone screen is tiny or i have fat fingers lol


----------



## rachel petch (Sep 7, 2010)

Thanks going crazy, I feel really positive again today, no bleeding and no symptoms to speak of apart from sore tingly (.)(.) I just feel content and happy! Weird for me at this time of the morning    A far cry from Wednesday morning where I wanted to kill someone!!! Hormones eh!!!! Xxxx


----------



## yokumoku (Nov 9, 2011)

Hi all, this morning I woke early and couldn't go back to sleep... kept thinking about the failed IUI's I had and the BFN's I got back then... I'm feeling nervous and dreading OTD now... I don't want to go through what I went through last time  Trying to stay positive today is not easy


----------



## rachel petch (Sep 7, 2010)

Hey chuichi

I'm gonna send u some of my   as I ve got loads today!     the you go   I ve just text hubby to tell him I love him and that I feel really happy almost giddy today, with that fluttery feeling in your tummy! He text back...... Moodswing.com! Nice eh!! He's right though! Your otd is Sunday is nt it, mine is too, I ll hold your hand all the way if you like xxxxxx


----------



## karen55 (Jan 19, 2008)

hi ladies

i did dip my toe in here a few days ago but i decided not to symptom spot to the max from the start hahaha. I am not 3DPT 3DT and today ive woke up and can feel the madness coming.  I have a fac e full of spots which i only get when AF is due plus the dreaded cyclogest cramps that feel like AF pains.  Im sure these clinics could reduce the 2ww with blood tests or something!


----------



## magicalbabydust (Jul 15, 2012)

Morning girls, 

Josie - I know - luckily when the nurse said that I already knew that I have a good ov reserve otherwise it would have been mighty painful to hear! I've read a bit since then and understand it is normal if hormones are flying around, although this morning I woke up normally without hot flushes in the night and I now want them back!

Chuichi - that was in the past Hun and there it remains! you wouldn't be doing this again if they thought there was no point. Everything is going to plan for you Hun - hold onto that. Good luck to both of you for Sunday xx

Karen, I had AF pains until this morning, they can be implantation, cyclogest or other hormones - try not to associate them with AF (I know it's hard!). My clinic test quite early (14 days from EC) by bloods, so I'm not tempted to test early by pee stick. You could try asking them..!

Afm - 3 more sleeps to go. I have no AF pain at the moment which is nice.  Slept through and no hot flush in the night.  that the witch stays away.     that I am pregnant     for all of us! Have a good day everyone. Take it easy xxx


----------



## yokumoku (Nov 9, 2011)

rachel and magical - thanks for your positive thoughts   my OTD is actually tomorrow, Saturday morning! Argh...!!! Less than 24 hours from now I'll know my fate...... I'm not feeling any symptoms today, so I don't know what it means, I'm getting so nervous now!!!

karen - I know what you mean about getting spots when AF is near. This time I have no spots and my face is exceptionally clear, but I wonder if it's because of the progesterone!! Argh... I'm driving myself nuts right now...

Maybe TMI... but today I'm feeling a bit wet down there but everytime I check in the toilet there's no blood, so I'm hoping this is a good sign!?   and xxx to everyone here


----------



## Tinks01 (Feb 2, 2011)

Morning Ladies, 

Magical and Josie, thank you both so much for your supportive replies! They definitely helped last night. 

I have come to work with my DH today, anything to keep my mind off things  . He is being so supportive and is forever the optimist, which is brilliant but It's good to chat to others in the same situation as me. 

Magical, I am same as you today, no ad pains, no symptoms. 

Good luck to all ladies testing today!


----------



## Pinot (Nov 5, 2008)

HI Ladies,

*Tinks* - I promise carrying the cat will not have jeopordised anything. I myself have to lug a toddler about and if it made a difference, you'd never see anyone with more than one  You're just getting to that hideous part of the 2ww where everything is sinking in. Hang on in there 

AFM, I'm 5dp6dt today and 2 x BFN on clear blue dig and FRER this morning. However, I was totally freaked last night as yesterday I had a stitch-like feeling in the afternoon which I remembered having in the 2ww with DD. Sure enough I looked back to 2ww 2009 and spookily the stitch was exactly the same day (10dpEC)







But unfortunately with DD i didn't test early so I've no way of knowing if it would have been a BFN testing early with her Oh this is doing my head in. If I can't get pg with genetically normal (from PGS), completely hatched blasts then I never will again









Aaaarrrgh. Will the  never end?

Love Pinot xx


----------



## bbeauty (Jan 9, 2012)

Morning all,

Tinks I hope you have a much better day today, our hormones just seem to be all over the place at the moment. I saw a couple of young mums with babies walking along the street smoking yesterday and that made me so angry.

Chuichi, wishing you lots of luck for your testing tom.   

Magical, my hot flushes have gone today, but had them in the night instead! have no other symptoms either, so lets   that this is a positive sign. not long for you to go now.  

Rachel am so glad you are feeling positive, good on you  . A happy person makes for happy embies  

Everyone else hope you day is ok, sending everyone lots of


----------



## bbeauty (Jan 9, 2012)

Hang in there Pinot  

just think it could be a positive sign for you, and its prob to early to be testing yet so don't worry about the BFN, there is still planty of time for you to get a BFP. Chin up sending you   and    

I think this process sends us all  , I sometimes miss my old self that wasn't so   xx


----------



## magicalbabydust (Jul 15, 2012)

I've found a great plan to avoid AF, am just not going to go to the loo for a week... Errrr...

Am worried... I no longer have much secretions at all (down below) and know that you get less as AF comes and that you are meant to get more in pregnancy... Can anyone esp bfp's confirm whether this is a problem or not? 

This waiting is just terrible, trying to anything and everything to distract myself but impossible! 3 sleeps feels forever esp when no symptoms left.    Xx


----------



## bbeauty (Jan 9, 2012)

I have complete sympathy with you Magical, 3 more sleeps for me too, are you testing Monday to?

I have had very little secretions at all, just wish I could remember if that normal before AF or not, it all just seem like a blur now, what normal and whats not.....my it does your head in. 

Had a friend who's due date was yesterday, say to me oh I know what the waiting games is like....she got pregenant easily/normally and straight away, she was referrring to the pregnancy. I was livid how can she know what it is like for us ! Sorry to rant  

x


----------



## magicalbabydust (Jul 15, 2012)

Bbeauty - no one understands unless they have stared into life ahead of them without children, and stared with their eyes open and been distaught enough to choose to go down this very proactive route that we are travelling. One of my best friends is due in a month, (aged 40 on first time trying) she is lovely but due to her happy bubble, asks the most in-sensitive and upsetting questions, then giggles as "she is too big to do up her shoelaces" and I found it totally heart destroying. I know she doesn't mean to do it and that if I was preggers I would probably be laughing with her but in my current state, I got off the phone last week from her and sobbed!  I know I can't expect anyone to understand, I just wish I didn't have to interact with anyone... And I have a christening to go to on Sunday too - a day of happiness and celebration of life with loads of friends and kids around (that in truth and terrible to admit it - I am dreading).  So I along with most people using this forum, totally get where you are coming from. Xx


----------



## yokumoku (Nov 9, 2011)

bbeauty - totally know what you mean having a friend like that, falling pg easily and without much effort grrr...

I also don't remember if there's more or less secretions b4 AF but really am not into reading symptoms now, just trying to focus at work so time passes quickly and let my OTD come very soon!! xx

Oh to add to magical, once I met a bestie for dinner and she said something totally insensitive to me too, she said most of our friends are married with kids and they conceived easily and quickly, why haven't I conceived yet, why don't I just go see a doctor or something?? I wanted to slap her or something! I was absolutely fuming but we had other friends around so I calmed myself down, I'd wanted to shout at her and say, haven't you been listening to me over the past months/years? I already told you I'm seeking help! Grrrrrrrr......


----------



## bbeauty (Jan 9, 2012)

Glad you guys know what i am going on about, makes me feel better  

Poor you chuichi thats was so insensitive, why do people just not listen and why do they say such nasty things. I guess like you say magical unless you are going down this route you will never understand what we have to go through and how difficult it is. At least we all have each other  

Magical i had a christening last sunday (and was godmother) 2 days after ET, it was really difficult and I almost cried in the middle of the service  But I pulled myself together and put on a brave face. It was hard and i was exhausted by the end. I will be thinking of you but I am sure you can do it. Even worse for you as so near OTD, but maybe a little pray in the church will bring you your BFP x

heres to all you brave ladies


----------



## karen55 (Jan 19, 2008)

thanks for all the messages ladies. My embies would only be 6 day old blasts today so as much as i know they wont be giving me any of these spots etc its driving me mad. 11 very long days to go. im working 4 night shifts in the next 6 so in one way itll help pass it quicker but in another i find bed time a relief as it means another day is over  

My clinic are adamant you are not to test till 14dpt regardless of day 3 or blasts. Bit annoying but they wont budge! The longest ive waited is 13dpt and im so determined to wait that long at least    

seems your all testing ages before me (well a few days hahahah)


----------



## KELZ29 (Apr 11, 2012)

Hello my beautiful ladies,

I see were all having a little rant about the insensitivity of some people, well i was at work today and although my work colleague meant well, i still felt a little infuriated with what she said....She said to me, good luck for testing on Tuesday and remember if it does not turn out how you want it to, don't worry you can try again, its not over 
I just thought well how do you no if its not over, am i rich, are you going to pay for more treatments for me  you see unless they've ever been in our situations, then they have no idea...its so heartbreaking sometimes eh ladies 

Well at least we have got each other on here to help and support each other    

Only 4 more sleeps till i test, i am so scared because this will be our last go for a good year or more maybe  fingers,toes and arms crossed for us all    

Love,hugs and babydust to us all
      xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Tinks01 (Feb 2, 2011)

Hi ladies, 

Pinot & bb, thanks! I woke up with a bit more of a rational head on this morning. I just got myself into such a state yesterday. Every little thing upset me yesterday. I was doing so well up until then! 

Bb, chichi, Kelz & Magical, I totally get where you are coming from. My close group of friends all have children now, recently and my SIL is pregnant with her first baby and I do find it difficult. They all want to meet up soon and I keep avoiding the subject because it will all be baby talk that I just can't cope with at the moment for obvious reasons. They all expect you to be happy for them, and I am, of course but sometimes it is just too much. It's like people think as long as they acknowledge what your going through its ok to carry on and be insensitive.  One of my best friends who has two naturally (very easily) conceived children told me that I should go into IVF thinking it won't work, it's the only way I'll get through it. I had to change the subject. How can she even understand?? It really hurt. We haven't mentioned our FET to anyone this time. It's just easier. 

Four more sleeps for me now and I'm glad that the DH is around over the weekend! He keeps me from dwelling too much. 

   to all xx


----------



## gaynorann (Sep 1, 2012)

I had one of those worse things happen to me, my closest friend invited me to lunch at her house (she has a 6/12 old baby boy) i didn't give it much thought to be honest. About 20 mins after i arrived 3 other ladies arrived all with their babies they had all gone to antenatal classes together. I felt so uncomfortable all i wanted to do was curl up and die. As it turned out of of the mums had gone through IVF and my fiend thought we would automatically have loads to chat about. The very fist thing she said to me was she remembered going to hospital for the first time and coming home with all these drugs/injections that filled her kitchen table. Needless to say i was petrified at this as i hadn't even had my initial consultation at the IVF clinic. I just clammed up and couldn't talk to her for the rest of the lunch. I stayed for an hour then text the other half to pick me up and take me home


----------



## magicalbabydust (Jul 15, 2012)

Gaynorann, we've all had similar times - but I think yours comes out trumps!!!! How totally hideous of you and utterly utterly utterly insensitive of the organiser! Sending you a big  xxx


----------



## magicalbabydust (Jul 15, 2012)

For you (not of you!) sorry for typo x


----------



## Pinot (Nov 5, 2008)

This should give you lovely ladies a laugh, I have been searching like a demon through the site this afternoon and just got the error message below:

Due to high stress on the server, the search function has been automatically and temporarily disabled. Please try again in a short while

OK so I know I've been searching a lot but surely I can't have broken it  

Pinot xx


----------



## KELZ29 (Apr 11, 2012)

LOL Pinot....that made me laugh 

xxx


----------



## gaynorann (Sep 1, 2012)

lol Pinot cant believe you broke the server


----------



## karen55 (Jan 19, 2008)

pinot that is funny   

i sat the other day and looked through photos of BFPs and evap lines!!! spent about an hour!! How on earth does that help


----------



## Martha Moo (Jan 30, 2004)

Hi

Just popping in to say  to tomorrows testers

and send  all around to the ladies patiently waiting!

Donna


----------



## Fishes (Jul 20, 2011)

Hi Donna Marie, could I please be added. We had ICSI OTD 21.9.12
Thank you muchley 

X


----------



## yokumoku (Nov 9, 2011)

Hi Donna Marie, my OTD is today and I've just tested using 2 sticks and they're both  !!!!!!


Really cannot believe, I cried...   and xxx to all


----------



## rachel petch (Sep 7, 2010)

Yeay chuichi        I just hope my news is the same tomorrow. Feel good again today!  No bleeding, so all great this end!!!!!! Xxxxx


----------



## Fishes (Jul 20, 2011)

Congratulations!!!! Thats fantastic news x x x


----------



## bbeauty (Jan 9, 2012)

Chuichi, that's is such amazing news, well done you.  
Congratulations   x


----------



## gaynorann (Sep 1, 2012)

Congratulations Chuichi


----------



## magicalbabydust (Jul 15, 2012)

Chuichi        

That is absolutely fantastic!!! Wooohhhoooooooo! You must be over the moon. I am so so thrilled for you. So many congratulations Hun xxx


----------



## yokumoku (Nov 9, 2011)

Thank you all!!! 

rachel I have a good feeling about you too, you will get your BFP tomorrow!! xxx

fishes, bbeauty, gaynorann, magical, thank you xxxxxx


----------



## Fishes (Jul 20, 2011)

It's great to hear some positives yeah! Sending positive sticky vibes to you all x 

I've got 6 days to go.... I'm going crazy, so much cramping and back ache it's unreal.


----------



## Tinks01 (Feb 2, 2011)

Wow! Congratulations Chuichi!! What brilliant news!!


----------



## Swanage (Mar 30, 2011)

Congrats chuich that's great news xx
Just a really big good luck to Rachel petch can't wait to read your news tomorow xx


----------



## goingcrazy78 (Sep 6, 2011)

woooo hooo congratulations chuich that is fab news x

rachel petch fingers crossed u get ur bfp tomoz aswell when i wake up and test tomoz i will defo be giving u a thought to and    i pop on hear to see bfp.  feeling a little more positi e about my own otd tomoz aswell even though ive had a lot of blood loss its been stopping n starting so ive not lost all hope yet so ill be holding my breath tomoz praying my little bean has hung on for me after all out of 8 hes the only little fella that made it to an exxellent blasty so im prsying for him 

good luck and lots of   to everyone testing and still waiting x


----------



## josie37 (Aug 18, 2012)

Congratulations Chuchi !!!!!!!!!    great result for you well done xx

Good luck to those testing tomorrow - will have everything crossed for you !
xx


----------



## bbeauty (Jan 9, 2012)

Wishing lots of luck to Rachel and Going Crazy for your test tom?   

Did any of you BFP's get any back pain? like you Fishes my back is killing me, last night I was convince AF was about to start.   it continues to stay away.

xx


----------



## yokumoku (Nov 9, 2011)

bbeauty and fishes, I had quite bad lower back pain last week... it could be a sign!  

Thanks josie, goingcrazy, swanage, tinks  

Good luck rachel and goingcrazy,   you'll get BFP xx


----------



## Kitty_Kate (Nov 2, 2007)

Hey there, I just read through one day's posts, which covered four pages, and had such a giggle.  I can't remember who wrote what, so I can't do those nice individual replies.... but here is what you all made me think of:


1 - I am 39 years old, and pretty much all of my school friends have had kids now, bar one.  Just one.  And me.  A bestie had a baby last month, and ** has been filled with best wishes from all the other school friends.  But I can't do it.  I just can't.  I just read the posts, feel a little bitter, then read on and ignore it, rather than posting gushing crap like all the other friends.  God, I am such a woman.   


2 - I have been condemned to a three week wait.  Three weeks.  Torture.  had a 6 day FET, and clinic said on discharge I have to wait 16 days to test regardless, so that makes 22days from ovulation.  TBH, that didn't bother me, since I am pretty sure that if this fails AF will come early as usual when I do TX.  But my due date is tomorrow (today is 7dp6dt).  And the OPKs are testing positive (haven't got any HPTs) and I know that could be because I'm on hCG injections, and I really just feel blank because I don't know what to expect.   


3 - DH is being a complete PITA.  He's always a Twit when we do this, he seems to go out of his way to make me angry; and then behaves like a martyr just because he had to go shopping (I'm on bed rest) after his dental appointment today.  Well, I gave him the shopping list three days ago.  It's not my fault he waited until we ran out of food and he HAD to go!   


Oh well, sorry to rant... it's good to have somewhere I can let off steam, tho!


----------



## RSH0308 (Jan 30, 2012)

Chuchi congratulations! That's wonderful news.

I've got everything crossed for you for tomorrow Rachel. You've been so good not early poas ing. Don't keep us all hanging on tomorrow we need to know!!!  

xxx


----------



## Daffodilly (Apr 5, 2012)

Chuichi -  . Great news xxxx

Kitty -men  . I'm thinking about doing online shopping cos mine's useless at it! x

good luck to Rachel and goingcrazy for tomorrow x


----------



## goingcrazy78 (Sep 6, 2011)

thanks everyone for the good luck wishes fingers firmly crossed   good luck to everyone else


----------



## Fishes (Jul 20, 2011)

Thanks Chuichi, 

I have been 100% convinced that the witch was on her way today. I'm 7dp 5dt and know that my period is not due yet but i'm just not rational at the moment . 

I had similar pains with the last cycle which was negative, so naturally thought the worst. 
I've now got everything crossed- thanks for the positivity. 

Hang in there bbeuaty, maybe our other halfs could give you a back massage? 

X


----------



## magicalbabydust (Jul 15, 2012)




----------



## Fishes (Jul 20, 2011)

P's Good luck everyone testing tomorrow x x x


----------



## yokumoku (Nov 9, 2011)

Thanks Kitty and RSH x


Praying   for all of you testing tomorrow! xxx


----------



## RSH0308 (Jan 30, 2012)

Sorry goingcrazy I forgot to wish you luck for tomorrow!! Good luck!!!


----------



## goingcrazy78 (Sep 6, 2011)

rsh0308 thank you hun   x


----------



## ClarissaN (Jan 1, 2012)

All the luck in the world for Rachel Petch & GoingCrazy for tomorrow. Hang on in there


----------



## gaynorann (Sep 1, 2012)

Good luck to everyone testing tomorrow lots of


----------



## Martha Moo (Jan 30, 2004)

Hi Ladies

Welcome to Fishes, lots of luck for the remaining wait.torture

Chuichi  on your BFP so happy for you

Rachel Petch and Goingcrazy lots and lots of    and       for testing tomorrow

 all around

Donna


----------



## Fishes (Jul 20, 2011)

Thank you Donna Marie  

X


----------



## rachel petch (Sep 7, 2010)

Morning ladies, 
Sorry have nt been on yesterday, bloody broadband wend off!   Well this cruel process twisted the knife last night, around 2am, I started with cramps....... Af cramps, they were different to the cramps I ve been having for the 2ww. Did my test at 6.30, and as anticipated I was bleeding, and 2 very definitive clots, I think the poor babies had tried their best to implant, but it just was nt to be.
Unfortunately this is the end of my ttc with tx, as we both made the decision that this would be the end of our journey, we will obviously be still trying naturally...... A long shot, but you never know.
Surprisingly, I feel relieved, as we have some direction with our lives, we ve been ttc for  nearly 10 years, so as you all can imagine, I feel I need for some normality.
I will keep popping on from time to time to see how you all are getting on and you are all in my thoughts and prayers. Thank you all for your much needed support, and hope your baby dreams come true xxxxxx


----------



## ClarissaN (Jan 1, 2012)

Oh Rachel. There are no words  
Be kind to yourself x


----------



## rachel petch (Sep 7, 2010)

Thank you xxx


----------



## cymbeline (May 3, 2011)

Dear Rachel,
                I am so sorry - I have been following you just on this 2WW. My heart goes out to you. Sounds like you are being incredibly brave and strong. 

AFM - 3rd BFN yesterday-- why? why? why? I know I am lucky in many ways but still hard after all the effort.

Congratulations to all BFPs and good luck to everyone else. 

xx


----------



## goingcrazy78 (Sep 6, 2011)

morning well as i thought from the bllod loss n clotting my otd give me a big fat ugly bfn,  this was ourr last chance at ivf cant afford anymore heartbroken and devestated time to try to come to terms with the life we have ahead of us, thank you everyone on this site u have been a constant support over the yrs i pray for those of u still waiting u get ur dream and i pray the coiple who recieved half of my eggs get there dream


rachel petch so sorry hun im holding ur hand tight our tears fall and our hearts break its a cruel world x


----------



## Fishes (Jul 20, 2011)

I'm sorry to hear about the BFN this morning, thinking of you all.


----------



## magicalbabydust (Jul 15, 2012)

Girls - my heart goes out to you in every way. Nothing said here can ease this I know, bur sending you huge virtual reality hugs  I wrote on here before that 2 friends of mine with early menopause and both told it was not possible. One tried IVF (in Australia they said they were doing it for psychological reasons so that she knew shed have done everything) and wonderfully got pregnant in the cycle following her IVF. The other here in Scotland was told that IVF wouldn't work so after 2 failed egg donations, she gave up... 5 months later - yep! She didn't realise for 7 weeks and it took the chemist lady to tell her to take a test. The clinic in Spain said it was impossible and my goddaughter is not 8 months old, healthy and very happy. So hold on in there girls. Because IVF did not work does not mean the natural way is over, unless you decide it to be.     xxxx


----------



## bbeauty (Jan 9, 2012)

Rachel and going crazy, words can not explain how you must feel, my heart goes out to you both  . 

This is so heart breaking, as a type this I can barley see through my own tears, yesterday I too started spotting, which continues today, I have layed awake all night not moving and praying it would go away, but its still here   Am holding little hope for my OTD tom.

 to you all.  x


----------



## gaynorann (Sep 1, 2012)

im so very sorry Rachel and going crazy   words fail me, Good luck in the future whatever path you chose to take ill   for you


----------



## rachel petch (Sep 7, 2010)

Bbeauty, god, I   it's not over for u, I totally know what you mean about not moving in the night, that's what i did all night...... God it's tiring, is nt it? And extremely cruel too. You are in my thought hunny xxxx take care and be kind to yourself xxx


----------



## Fishes (Jul 20, 2011)

Oh beauty, I'm so sorry to hear that. I too started to spot old brown blood yesterday (which is how my peroid usually starts  
It's worst today and peroid pains have kicked in, don't think I'll make it to Friday for testing. 
Husband keeps telling me to stay positive- yeah right! 
 to all this is so hard 

X


----------



## bbeauty (Jan 9, 2012)

Thank you Rachel.....am so sorry for you, it is all so so cruel. I wish you all the very best xx


----------



## bbeauty (Jan 9, 2012)

Fishes, I know what you mean its just how mine starts, and plus I feel like how it starts too.  . Its still early days for you so I am  that its just implantation bleeding you are having. Its so hard to stay positive when you can feel and see all these things going on. Not fun at all. Thinking of you   and


----------



## goingcrazy78 (Sep 6, 2011)

thanks all naturel way is impossible fir me   this was our last hope 
bbeauty n fishes im praying hard for u both x


----------



## RSH0308 (Jan 30, 2012)

Going Crazy I am so sorry    . 

I know I you need to make the decision to stop trying at some point but I took a break for a few years and decided to come back and try again. I know that's not an option for everyone but all my best for the future and I hope it's not "all over" for you now. xxx

Rachel I just can't believe it's a BFN! You've been so patient and it's so unfair! My heart really goes out to you hon   . I hope you can find joy in the next chapter of your life. xxx

I saw this poem about positive thinking and thought it might be apt for such a sad day:
Life's too short to wake up in the morning with regrets
So love the people who treat you right and forget the one's who don't
And believe that everything happens for a reason....if you get a chance- take it
If it changes your life- let it
Nobody said it would be easy
They just promised it would be worth it.

 to everyone!


----------



## yokumoku (Nov 9, 2011)

rachel, goingcrazy, and noah - I'm so sorry to hear that, please hang on there and be kind to yourselves, treat yourselves to something good, you really deserve it xxx and   to you all


----------



## josie37 (Aug 18, 2012)

So sorry for those who haven't been successful..i can only imagine how hard it is particularly if it was your last try. Thinking of you  
Xxx


----------



## tara83 (Jul 4, 2012)

I've been away for a few days and I am really sorry to hear of your BFNs, espcially those of you whose last try it was   

I'm going a bit crazy, 5 more sleeps until my 2ww is over but we've been told to wait a few days before we test - anybody else been told to do that? I really can't be sure if I have any symptons, slight twinges here and there, spots head aches, fatigue. It all feels the same as usual. This is our first 2ww with IUI and sometimes I feel like my DH just doesn't get it, he seems to be able to shut this all out. Feeling pretty lonely right now 

 to all the BFPs.

Any way, lots of   and   to you all xx


----------



## bombsh3ll (Apr 19, 2012)

Any chance I can hop on? Would love to find any IVF cycle buddies currently in their 2ww for support.

I've just returned from DE-ICSI in Spain, 3dt of 2 good and 1 poor embryos on 12th sep. OTD 26th Sep. Hopefully 3rd time lucky for us! 

Mild cramping the only symptom so far. Retched a bit as well in the airport but put that down to my terror of flying as I know logically implantation could not have occurred by then. Also if I get carried away I can imagine I have a metallic taste in my mouth, but then I managed to convince myself of imaginary pg symptoms every month of trying naturally. As an infertile woman I'm queen of money saving tips (always saving for next IVF), brilliant at doing headstands (post sex and later, post transfer), and can give injections without leaving a mark, but accept I have absolutely no ability to read my own body for symptoms of pregnancy or not.

Wishing everyone in the same boat the very best during this anxious time! 

B xx


----------



## bbeauty (Jan 9, 2012)

Welcome bombsh311, you sound like a bit of a pro! Wishing you luck  

Magical good luck with your testing tom   its  a BFN for you.

With OTD tom I am still thinking its all over for me, I am still spotting and to make matters worse my DH has gone out so I have just done a HPT...I was going crazy . Now i feel even worse as it came back negative (god my heart was pounding!) and now I have gone against DH wishes, really unhappy   sorry to be all down .

I really hope for those still waiting its a BFP


----------



## RSH0308 (Jan 30, 2012)

Bbeauty I think you mean you're hoping for BFPs    these hormones do terrible things to the brain   

Good luck for all tomorrows testers!    for BFPs!!!


----------



## bbeauty (Jan 9, 2012)

oops thanks, have changed it.....am going mad!


----------



## Tinks01 (Feb 2, 2011)

So sorry to hear Rachel and Going crazy's sad news. Thinking of you both  

Tara83 - hi and welcome. Try and take your DH's reaction as a good thing. My DH is the same, he seems to breeze through without seeming to worry but he is very positive where as I am a worrying mess. I think if we were both like that it would make the 2ww a whole lot worse. Although I do sometimes get annoyed that he doesn't seem like he's overly worried, he is just the positivity to my negativity! It works! 

Bbeauty, I will be thinking about you tomorrow, really hope you get your BFP!    

   to all xx


----------



## twinter12 (Jun 28, 2011)

Please can i be added DE IVF & OTD 27th


----------



## Martha Moo (Jan 30, 2004)

Hi Ladies

Rachel Petch Noahsark and goingcrazy my heart goes out to you its brought me to tears reading the posts today
my thoughts are with you and your respective dh/dp's    

Welcome to Bombsh3ll and Twinter12 wishing you both lots of        for the waiting

BBeauty i so hope that your miracle comes your way tomorrow 
Magicalbabydust ditto to you for OTD tomorrow

 to the ladies still in their waiting

Donna


----------



## KELZ29 (Apr 11, 2012)

So sorry Rachel and going crazy...my heart goes out to you and i wish you every success in the future ladies.   

bbeauty- i will pray for you tonight for a bfp....all the best     

welcome bombsh3II 

To all you other gorgeous ladies....good luck and i pray for you all to get positive outcomes     
Good luck to any testers tomorrow and this week     

Afm- Well 2 more sleeps till otd... I'm totally scared to death of seeing those dreaded not pregnant words written on that test  I've never prayed so hard in my life as i have these 2 weeks  
Well all i can do is hope and keep praying for 2 more nights        

Love,hugs and babydust to us all
  xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## yokumoku (Nov 9, 2011)

bbeauty -  lots of baby dust  for you and keeping everything crossed that you'll get BFP tomorrow! xxx


----------



## gaynorann (Sep 1, 2012)

Good luck to everyone testing tomorrow


----------



## Fishes (Jul 20, 2011)

Good Luck tomorrow beauty and everyone else testing wishing you all BFP!!!!

I started to bleed today (8dp5dt) gutted  

X


----------



## josie37 (Aug 18, 2012)

Good luck for those testing tomorrow   xx

Fishes sorry    are you sure it is over?  thinking of you x


----------



## Fishes (Jul 20, 2011)

Peroid is in full flow this morning, I felt so positive this time round. Don't think I can go through it all again. I can't even cry I just feel nothing. 

Good luck to everyone else  for you all 

X


----------



## tara83 (Jul 4, 2012)

Fishes


----------



## rachel petch (Sep 7, 2010)

Oh Fishes, so sorry, hunny, I know how you feel I have nt cried yet either I just feel quite numb.


----------



## yokumoku (Nov 9, 2011)

I'm so sorry Fishes   and xxx


----------



## gaynorann (Sep 1, 2012)

so sorry Fishes


----------



## Evie-Bean (Mar 30, 2011)

Morning ladies,

Ive been lurking around for a couple of days now, but i just wanted to say how sorry i am for the BFN's you ladies deserve all your wishes to come true and its so unfair for you all to go through this cruel journey. I genuinely hope that whatever your next steps are they will bring you happiness and contentment   

Congratulations for the BFP's sooooo pleased for you all you must be so excited!!

AFM im doing ok(ish) even though I have been through this horrible 2ww 3 times before you still dont get used to the ups and downs of emotions. I can never bring myself to be positive as I just feel its even more difficult to pick myself up when it doesnt work. Trying to stay neutral but very difficult!! My DH had gone away with work for a couple of days so thats not ideal but my lovely mum has just rung me up to go over to hers for girlie dvd day and roast dinner. She's the best!!!

Wishing all you girls testing soon all the luck in the world xxx


----------



## bombsh3ll (Apr 19, 2012)

Fishes, so sorry 4 ur BFN- there are no words to make it any easier. Be kind to yourself xxx

Good luck to the other girls testing today, my thoughts are with you and everyone in the 2ww.

Is everyone using peesticks or going 4 blood HCG? My clinic is in Spain so my only option for a blood test is to pay £45 at a private clinic (better saved towards next cycle if negative) or try to get it done at the GP - I have to say they are not the most knowledgeable/helpful/sensitive about infertility & IVF issues and even if they did agree to do it the result takes up to a week to come back - meanwhile I'd be in limbo and exposing myself to more potentially unneccessary drugs for a week.

Last time I vowed never to use home urine tests again - I had several positives but just didn't "feel" pregnant- eventually went to early pregnancy unit where a m/c was confirmed.

I'm on estrogen patches as well as progesterone pessaries so would not get an AF until I stop the meds if it's negative.

Any thoughts on blood test vs peestick would be most welcome. (my OTD is 26th sept)


Hugs,

Bombsh3ll xxx


----------



## yokumoku (Nov 9, 2011)

hi bombsh3ll, I used 2 peesticks on my OTD - 1 is provided by clinic (clearview brand), 1 is my own clearblue. I did another clearblue this morning just to be sure hehe, anyway I called my clinic and they said if I wasn't recommended to do a blood test then it's not necessary. I was a bit surprised, as I thought it had to be confirmed by one... but I guess each clinic does things differently xx


----------



## bbeauty (Jan 9, 2012)

Morning, well as suspected I tested this morning and its  . Am so gutted, my eyes hurt and my head hurts from lack of sleep last night and crying . I really don't understand why it won't work the clinic seemed so positive that we had a good chance, am so confused.

Fishes I am so sorry to hear your news  , I know how your feeling, its just awful.

What to do now, guess we need a follow up appointment then we can decide, I want to stay positive but at the moment I just feel like IVF rules my life. I guess most of you feel that way  

Good luck to you all still going through the 2ww,


----------



## bombsh3ll (Apr 19, 2012)

So sorry bbeauty, my heart goes out to you and all those grieving a failed cycle right now. However prepared you think you are, a BFN is so crushing when you've had to go through so much just for a chance 2 b pregnant. Many hugs, I hope you have kind and supportive people around you whilst you pick yourself up xxx

Thanks for the advice Chiuchi - 

I think what I'll do is peestick test on OTD, then if it's positive I'll ask to do a confirmatory blood test at GP - I won't mind waiting for result in that case. If it's negative I'll do one more the following morning to be sure, then stop the meds. Out of the many negative pregnancy tests I've had, they've all been 100% accurate!

I like clearblue digital because it tells you straight then there's no squinting at it every which way desperately trying to envisage a faint line, or getting it out of the bin hours later & fixating on the "tide mark"! When the heart wants something so badly the senses are very easily fooled!

B xxx


----------



## yokumoku (Nov 9, 2011)

bbeauty - so sorry to hear about this, please be kind to yourself and give yourself a treat or something, you really deserve it!! xx

bombsh3ll - all the best to you xx I'm also pondering if I should get a blood test at my local GP... hmm...


----------



## dids72 (Feb 20, 2011)

Hello Ladies. 

I was wondering if i could join this group? I had ET on Saturday, two lovely Blasts were put on board and we have 3 frozen 
I hope you are all doing well and am looking forward to chatting. Well i say that but i am not very good on the computer so please bear with me  

many thanks
Dids


----------



## rachel petch (Sep 7, 2010)

Bbeauty, oh I'm so sorry hunny,    it the utter [email protected] is nt it?!!!!! Take care of yourself and hubby xxx


----------



## Fishes (Jul 20, 2011)

Oh beauty, I'm so sorry to hear your BFN I'm with you I do t know what went wrong, the clinic was so positive and we got to blast this time? Not sure if it's worth another go or not? Have to wait and see what the consultant says.
The whole process is so difficult, my mum said it will make us more patience parents! One day maybe..... 

Thank you to everyone for your kind messages. Wishing everyone positives. So sorry for the BFN's 

X x x


----------



## Kitty_Kate (Nov 2, 2007)

Well, I've been following your posts quietly over the last few weeks, and I am really sorry for all the BFNs.  I know how it feels.  

I am now 9dp6dt, and have been testing  for 4 days now on a HPT.  But... read on.

I'm off for bloods tonight (30quid for test at our private clinic, and results come back in an hour).  I'm not supposed to test till 16dpt, but that is 22dpo and would drive me nuts waiting that long!  Besides, I'm on bedrest, and if I test now (Monday) that means I can test again on Thurs, since my numbers are always low and I have to retest after 3 days.  Then if they have started to fall by then I get to go sailing this weekend, and take the dogs for a mega long walk, and all the stuff I miss doing!  

See, you think you're down?  Well, after miscarrying twice, and a chem preg, I just can't get excited.  And nor can hubby!

Anyway....  to all, and I really hope that it's time to get some good news for some of us x x x


----------



## magicalbabydust (Jul 15, 2012)

Bbeauty    

Kittykate - good luck in your bloods tonight Hun. 

Afm... Otd today... Woke up for the first time feeling utterly not-pregnant, not sure what I felt before but this morning was different. Blood HCG test showed that something has implanted but my level is too low (15) and they said more than likely I would not be able to carry it, so to continue waiting for another week and retest next Monday but not to expect a positive outcome    

Out of interest, I then did a home test which said pregnant 1-2 weeks, wonderful seeing it but obviously at this stage it should say 3-4 weeks at least. I guess I did it so that in the future if ttc naturally, I have more to go on. I am so glad that we did not test early as we would now be in even more of a roller coaster. I'm also glad I took so much time off work as in retrospect I have done everything I could have and guess it is just not meant to be.

I know it is not the news that we wanted and now   that a miracle happens and I manage to keep it, but I am quite realistic that it is not looking good.

Now my question to anyone who can help - has anyone heard of low HCG raising from 15 and carrying on into a successful pregnancy? Any positive stories would be wonderful to hear.  I won't get my hopes up too much, but would make the next week much easier to ride...

 and hug to all


----------



## magicalbabydust (Jul 15, 2012)

Ps - panic, your inbox is full xx


----------



## rachel petch (Sep 7, 2010)

Right girls, this is gonna set  the cat amongst the pigeons! 
When I did my test yesterday, it came up negative, but about an hour later, I went fr a shower, ( I was bleeding heavy at this point) and I just happened to look in the bin, and I saw another line, faint but there! Consequently I did another test, with one of those cheap paper ones you get 2 for a quid!!!! That was negative!! So that confirmed things and got on with the rest of my day..... Which included drinking a nice bottle of red!!!!!!! Are you all keeping up?!

So I rang the clinic today, left a message to say. Got a negative, one of the nurses rings back about an hour ago, I explained what had happened, they want me in tomorrow for a blood test, just so we have nt missed anything! My head is in a shed!!!!!! Just to add, I'm bleeding still...... I just assumed it was all over, why is this so dam cruel?!!!!


----------



## josie37 (Aug 18, 2012)

bbeauty and fishes - so sorry to here you didn't get a positive this time    thinking of you x

Magical -  have been looking out for your post all day .. really sorry it's not better news but hang in there as the fat lady hasn't sung yet and you never know. The body works in strange ways..  . awful that you have to wait another week on top of all the waiting already but from your post you have the right attitude so try to maintain your optimism/realism    take care x

Kittykate - good luck with the bloods tonight..

hi and welcome dids72

all other ladies hi and    

xx


----------



## josie37 (Aug 18, 2012)

rachel - does sound like you are going through the mill. At least you will know for sure tomorrow.. take care x


----------



## magicalbabydust (Jul 15, 2012)

Josie, stim buddy, thank you for your kind words xxx

Rachel - my clinic says that you have to go in for a blood test no matter of the home test answers. They said it was because it is part of the official IVF programme regulations and that the home tests are not always comprehensive (although I know many don't follow this and mine have always been correct!). Hope that helps xx


----------



## rachel petch (Sep 7, 2010)

Cheers magical, it seems like you're going through it!!! Hang on in  there girl!   for you hunny xxx


----------



## yokumoku (Nov 9, 2011)

magical and rachel - I wish the both of you the best of luck, I know at this moment you feel like it's not going well and things are not going as you want them to, but there's always hope, and miracles do happen!! xxx


----------



## Tinks01 (Feb 2, 2011)

Oh Magical, I am so sorry for you. I know exactly what you are going through because the same thing happened to me. My clinic strung it out for another two weeks as my Hcg did continue to raise from 30 but even after that long it didn't even reach a thousand. It was cruel, heart breaking and I got to the point where I was going to stop cyclogest whether the clinic advised it or not. It was such a struggle. I have everything crossed And hope that your little bubble stays and hcg rises. My thoughts are definitely with you


----------



## Kitty_Kate (Nov 2, 2007)

Rachel, I just read this on a Fertility Doctor's blog:

Read more at http://rscbayarea.com/blog/about-hcg-tests#GiJDC1qudBwFh7Pz.99

That makes complete sense.

My hCG levels are 15... it could be a late implanter, or could be low numbers due to FET which is apparently common, but I don't have my hopes up. Well, I do. I NEVER lose hope until after the second test, and even then I still hold onto hope if it's rid=sing, even if it hasn't risen very much.... Even tho I know I might as well just get back to life now! ^crying^

/links


----------



## rachel petch (Sep 7, 2010)

Kitty Kate, cheers for that, it was really interesting! Xxx


----------



## KELZ29 (Apr 11, 2012)

Hey ladies,
Really sorry magical,bbeauty,fishes and rachel...sending you massive hugs from me   

Hope everyone else is doing ok today..hugs to you all   

AFM- well its my otd tomorrow and i'm so scared to even go to bed and wake up to do the test, i just cant help that feeling its going to be bfn 
I just pray and wish for myself and hubby to finally have our wish after 9 long years...i dont want my heart to brake anymore  

Wishing all you ladies testing tomorrow or soon the best of luck and i wil pray for us all   
I will let you no our result when i know....fingers and toes crossed and prayers tonight    

Love,hugs and babydust to us all ladies
    xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## twinter12 (Jun 28, 2011)

Sorry to hear but please stay positive for HCG bloods.  My clinic are the same I have to have bloods done next thursday (27th) and then hometest on Saturday (29th) next week.


----------



## KELZ29 (Apr 11, 2012)

Well its a BFN for me and hubby....I'm absolutely heartbroken and in bits.     

Good luck to all in the future ladies

Love,hugs and babydust to all
xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Tinks01 (Feb 2, 2011)

It's a BFN for us this morning. 

Completely heartbroken and feel like I need to sob but it won't come out. Feeling so numb and a bit lost. 

Good luck to all ladies still waiting to test, hope you get your BFP's


----------



## yokumoku (Nov 9, 2011)

So sorry to hear that, KELZ and Tinks, sending both of you lots of cyber   and xxx


----------



## bbeauty (Jan 9, 2012)

Morning girls, whoa alot seems to have happened since I posted my BFN!  DH and I took the day of sick yesterday and took the dog for a long walk along the seafront, ate cakes and drunk wine, we had a good day considering. Now feel hungover and empty today.....but ready to move on.

Magical, I was waiting for your results, am so sorry its not straight forward that must be complete torture for you, I am   you get your little miracle, keep positive it can still happen.   

Kitty_Kate   

Rachel, that all sounds very strange, that must be messing with your head big time, this is just so so cruel. Hope the blood test goes well, and at least it will give you an answer.   and  . I have not had a blood test done this time which is strange as have done all the other times. Also not beedling anymore, just wish i would so got closure if you know what i mean .

KELZ and Tinks so sorry for your BFN's I know how you feel, its just horrible. Take some time so you can look after yourself , sending   

And to all those still waiting


----------



## bbeauty (Jan 9, 2012)

DONNA MARIE MAY YOU ADD ME AS A BFN


----------



## rachel petch (Sep 7, 2010)

Just got back from clinic. More waiting.... Till 3pm, Alison is gonna ring me with beta results.


----------



## rachel petch (Sep 7, 2010)

Oh god, really sorry to kelz and tinks!  
Bbeauty, sounds like you ve had a lovely day yesterday. I'm not sure how I'm holding things together, I feel so lost and sad. I'm totally heartbroken, it seems like I may have had a chemical pregnancy!!!!! How cruel is that!!!


----------



## rachel petch (Sep 7, 2010)

just had the call from the clinic and my beta was 2 so a definate negative! They are suggesting that I have a hysteroscopy (scrape) to see if there are any obstructions in my uterus, and maybe try again, but not sure about going again. We have an appointment with Consultant next Monday.


----------



## Vic-n-Ste (Feb 20, 2011)

rachel -  so so sorry hun,   xxx


----------



## bbeauty (Jan 9, 2012)

Oh rachel i am so sorry, I was hoping a mistake had occured with the results and that all would be ok, so unfair , sending you a big hug  .

Was it a chemical pregnancy?, if so thats even worse, but on the other hand does it mean it could work? and give you the strength to try again. Only you will know what is best for you and DH, its so hard to to decide to keep going or to stop. everytime we get a BFN its one step closer to thinking when do we quit. Its so so heart breaking.

xx


----------



## KateBoothby (May 30, 2012)

Hi magical baby dust 
Just so you know the pregnancy test should only show 1-2 weeks as it measures from when conceived not your last period. Hope that helps and good luck! Kate xx


----------



## gaynorann (Sep 1, 2012)

So sorry Rachel


----------



## rachel petch (Sep 7, 2010)

Thanks girls, not sure what to do yet! We said no more after this, but not sure now, as yes it was a chemical pregnancy!, we have an early follow up next Monday. So we ll see xxx


----------



## yokumoku (Nov 9, 2011)

Sorry to hear that Rachel, big hugs   and best of luck at your follow up consultation x


----------



## Evie-Bean (Mar 30, 2011)

Rachel, Tinks & Kelz I'm so sorry. It's so heartbreaking after all you've been through   
I hope that whatever you next step is it brings you happiness. 
Xxxx


----------



## magicalbabydust (Jul 15, 2012)

Rachel - huge hugs hun.  I had a chemical pregnancy in April and my thoughts are with you so much, especially as it is likely I am back in the same scenario right now too.

Kate - thank you so much for that - I thought it was from the last period, you have just brightened my day further!

AFM - still no bleeding thank goodness and tomorrow I take the last progesterone pesserie, so I wonder what will happen from there.  I have asked my clinic to bring my test forward to Thursday which they are going to do, so at least I will see a little bit more which way things are swinging.  Amazingly (and possibly nievely) I am feeling so positive today about it all.  The consultant said that in 20 years of specialising in this, he has seen one person have a healthy pregnancy from a low (13) HCG.  Well - if it happenned to one (in hundreds of thousands) - it could happen to me too... so I am   hard that I can bring his statistics to 2 in twenty years - why not.

KittyKate - how are you doing?  Here is some big     coming your way - lets make these statistics three in 20 years  

Lots of love and luck to the testers tomorrow xx


----------



## rachel petch (Sep 7, 2010)

for you magical. Xxxxxxxx


----------



## karen55 (Jan 19, 2008)

hi ladies

Im so sorry for all the miserableness in the last few days.     

im now 7dp 3dt and ive surprised myself how good ive been. really calm and carrying on as normal. today i had on teeny smear of light brown mixed with my cm (very light) and now im officially going nuts. i feel very 'tight' in that area. it feels llike my bladder is full when it isnt. I know the majority of this is in my head but even so i wish it would go. i would like normal calmness to resume


----------



## karen55 (Jan 19, 2008)

and the 'my knickers are wet and full of blood' has started. run to the loo and theres NOTHING there


----------



## Sameea (Sep 5, 2011)

Hi Ladies, 

I haven't been on here since i registered just after ec, I'm now 5dp 3dt and WOW.....  There's been so much going on.  Read through all 20 pages today to catch up with you all.  I'm feeling very moved by everyone on here, but in such a good way, it gives me strength.  This is my second cycle so I know exactly what you're all going through.

Welcome Tara, *******, Dids and Bombsh3ll.  Good luck    

Massive    's to Kimmy, Sugarsweet, Panicstricken, Goingcrazy, Kelz, Peace, Rachel Petch, Tinks, Bbeauty and Fishes on your    I really feel for you guys and want to wish you much happiness in your future path, whatever that may be!. xxx

A huge   to Vic-n-Ste and Chuichi.     I'm so happy for you.  I hope everything continues positively.

Seems to have been quite out of balance just recently,  's far outweighing the  's.  Let's hope that all changes and we see lots of  's soon.

Bombsh3ll, looks like we're testing on the same day.  Good luck.

Good luck and    sticky vibes to everyone yet to test.

Love to all.
Sameea. xxx


----------



## Martha Moo (Jan 30, 2004)

Hi Ladies

Bbeauty so sorry to read your news    i have updated the list for you

Rachel Petch wow what a rollercoaster you have been on, wishing you well for your consultant appointment

Magicalbabydust sending       your way

Kelz29 and Tinks01 so sorry to read your news   

Fishes so sorry to read it wasnt your time   

the2mummies and pinot  for testing tomorrow    

Donna


----------



## tara83 (Jul 4, 2012)

The2mummies and Pinot for tomorrow


----------



## Sameea (Sep 5, 2011)

Magical Baby Dust,

Wishing you     and all the best of luck. xxx


----------



## gaynorann (Sep 1, 2012)

good luck if you are testing tomorrow


----------



## dids72 (Feb 20, 2011)

Morning Ladies,

I hope you are all doing well. Good luck to all of you testing today.
Today is the first day  i am doubting PMA. I feel AF could be starting but I also know it could be symptoms of the pessaries. Aargh this is just bonkers. I promised myself I wouldn't do this, this time however here I am a jibbering wreck  

Donna Marie please can you add me to the list IVF OTD 26/9/12

Big hugs to you all xxx


----------



## karen55 (Jan 19, 2008)

good luck this morning to otd ladies

im really getting really nervous about my lack of symptoms in this 2ww. i usually feel so horrid flushes, headaches, very sore boobs etc. All i have is the boobs and theyre not as bad as usual. I usually also have really thick gungy CM but this time its just clear and sticky. i feel like my body hasnt quite caught up with whats going on   

8 down 6 to go.


----------



## magicalbabydust (Jul 15, 2012)

Karen, maybe that is all a good thing and this is what it is meant to be like for you to be preggers Hun. So many people say they have no symptoms at all, so here is hoping for you too xx

Thank you all for lovely messages - helps so much, am continuing on feeling very positive about this little miracle which is about to happen.

Love and    to you all xxx


----------



## yokumoku (Nov 9, 2011)

karen55 - I didn't have much symptoms in my 2ww apart from sore boobs in 1st week and that's about it! Fingers crossed for you xx


----------



## Evie-Bean (Mar 30, 2011)

Morning everyone!! 

I'm so sorry for all the bfn's that seem to be happening at he moment.   to you all, after 3 failed cycles I unfortunately know how you feel. Look after yourselves and your other halves and I hope all your dreams come true soon.  

Good luck to any testers today keeping everything crossed for you  

AFM I am nearing the half way point and so far had been doing ok with remaining neutral about the outcome. I've felt the usual discomfort, cramps and sore (o)(o) but know that is down to EC & meds. But I really had a down night I have a couple of really strong AF style cramps quite low down mainly when i stood up too quick. I just have this overwhelming feeling that this is going to fail again I have been down this road 3 times already and I just can't bring myself to get positive. Sorry for the whine about myself when you all have so much to think about. 
Xxx


----------



## ClarissaN (Jan 1, 2012)

Evie Bean - I have had those sharp low pains today whenever I have stood up quickly.
I have a high threshold for pain but they made me go "owwww" each time. I wonder what it could be?

I'm 11dpiui


----------



## Mammy86 (Aug 2, 2011)

Hi Girls, Im also on the 2ww.. 1 week down, 1 to go   Like all of you i too am ready to crack up!!! ClarissaqN and Evie-Bean i have had 2 of those type of pains really low down aswell..under my bellybutton and they stop me in my tracks but disappear fairly quick! Hopefully implantation pains of some sort!! Best of luck to all of ye xxx


----------



## fiona in welwyn gc (Dec 5, 2008)

Morning Ladies,

i have also posted this on one of the other TWW threads but I saw this thread seemed more active.

I have a quick question.  Does anyone know if Cyclogest and Progynova can delay a period.  I am currently 23 dpo and am too chicken to test (see my signature).  I just wondered if I could take any hope from the fact that there is absolutely no sign of AF.

Fee
x


----------



## magicalbabydust (Jul 15, 2012)

Hi girls,
Fee, to answer your question but not help... It can delay AF but not all the time, plenty of women get AF very sadly when they are still taking it. I stopped taking my last one this morning, but if I get AF don't worry that it will happen to you as I've been told to expect it. (see below). If I was you I would get a digital test as they are so precise and that will tell you for sure... I know how scary it is - but it might be the best moment of your life... Good luck Hun, you'll feel better for knowing one way or the other. Xx


----------



## Pinot (Nov 5, 2008)

DonnaMarie - a horrible BFN for us this morning   

Good luck to everyone else.

Love Pinot xx


----------



## rachel petch (Sep 7, 2010)

Pinot, I'm so sorry my love   xxxx


----------



## yokumoku (Nov 9, 2011)

Pinot - so sorry   xxx


----------



## magicalbabydust (Jul 15, 2012)

Pinot - no words, I am so sorry hun.   So utterly dreadful for you.  Thinking of you xxx


----------



## gaynorann (Sep 1, 2012)

im so sorry Pinot


----------



## tara83 (Jul 4, 2012)

Pinot


----------



## bombsh3ll (Apr 19, 2012)

Pinot - so sorry to hear your news- nobody on here deserves to be going thru this & we all feel ur pain. Do stay strong and look after yourself xxx

Update for those midway thru 2ww- I'm now 7 days post 3dt of 2 (and a half) embryos. Still have no preg symptoms only occ mild cramping since day of transfer, would give anything to be chucking up right now! 

Plus, my prog pessaries from Spain can only go front door (I never thought I'd be jealous of anyone using bum bullets, how low can you sink!) and as nobody at work knows I'm doing IVF the only place I can do the midday one is in my car then lie across the back seat for half an hour. If there's a female George Michael incident in the news this week, that'll be me!

Hugs & babydust to all the 2wwers,

B xxx


----------



## tara83 (Jul 4, 2012)

Really light spotting just started, not looking great


----------



## ClarissaN (Jan 1, 2012)

Oh Tara - hang in there. You're my cycle buddy


----------



## Sameea (Sep 5, 2011)

So sorry Pinot, big 's to you hun.


----------



## daniellexxxx (Sep 18, 2012)

hi everyone hope you dont mind me sending this message. Im really scared as im on my 2nd cycle now had transfer a few days ago and im to take my test 28th september. Really nervous because i recently had a miscarriage as soon as i found out i was pregnant from my last treatment. Im worried the same thing will happen again to me.  has anyone had this on happen to them?


----------



## Louket (Aug 15, 2012)

Hi ladies

I've been hanging around this thread since EC last week hoping I was going to get a chance to join after only retrieving 3 eggs. This is our first ICSI cycle and it's definitely been a bumpy ride. 

Happily we had ET today with a 4AA blast and have a frostie so now settling down for a 10 day wait for OTD. 

Really sad to hear of all the BFNs, the last few days on here have been awful with so many ladies not getting a positive outcome. My heart goes out to each one of you  

Many congratulations to all the BFPs


----------



## Louket (Aug 15, 2012)

Donna Marie can you add me to the HOF. ICSI. OTD 30.9.12


----------



## bombsh3ll (Apr 19, 2012)

welcome daniellexxxx & louket!! congrats on being PUPO!

Hi sameea - i think we test on the same day, 26th? How slowly is this fortnight crawling by!!

daniellexxx - my first ICSI cycle too was initially positive but the hcg level just stayed the same for weeks it was an early m/c and took ages to drop back down again. I heard from someone at the time that's considered a black cloud with a silver lining - statistically if you've had a chemical or a m/c the chances are better for future cycles than if you just got a straight BFN as it proves your embies hatched and started to grow. I found that a great comfort and am praying it's true just now!

hugs,

B xxx


----------



## josie37 (Aug 18, 2012)

Pinot - so sorry about your result   i saw your history and you have been through so much. Take care of youself

Magical - Are you going back to clinic tomorrow if so good luck..   


Tara - hang in there  

Louket congrats so pleased you got to ET after worries along way

Hi to everyone else and thinking of you. Sorry for short post am zonked - hopefully that is good sign xx


----------



## magicalbabydust (Jul 15, 2012)

Thanks Josie! Yes - flying out the door for bloods now. Am full of hope and still think that anything is possible. Good luck to everyone testing today. Josie - not long now - are you tempted to test early or have you managed to stay strong? Thinking of you heaps xx


----------



## rachel petch (Sep 7, 2010)

Good luck magical, I'm praying so much for you xxxxxxxx


----------



## gaynorann (Sep 1, 2012)

Good luck with your bloods today magic xx


----------



## twinter12 (Jun 28, 2011)

Best of luck magic will be thinking of you  .  This time next week it will be me


----------



## yokumoku (Nov 9, 2011)

magical - good luck!! xx


----------



## Kitty_Kate (Nov 2, 2007)

Hey there again x x x 

I have found it soooo depressing reading through this thread... It's my 9th 2WW (Well, 13th if we count the IUI) and I have never seen such a disappointing board. I am so sorry to everyone who has had a BFN, believe me, I know how it feels.

Pinot - especially to you, we were in the same boat this time,and I'm sure we've cycled together before. We both deserve better than this.

Daniellexxxx - you are not alone. Read back through a few 2ww threads, and I am sure you will see that what happened you you is, sadly, not uncommon. It's happened to me three times so far. It is probably happening again. Read on...

I am currently 12dp8dt.... That's 20 dpo, and haven't had a period yet. Tested positive on peesticks every day for over a week now, but when I went for beta hCG numbers were low. I'll find out tonight if this little baby is hanging in there, but I'm not holding out much hope x x x

Anyway, that's my depressing addition to the mix. Sorry to be so uncheerful, girls!


----------



## Evie-Bean (Mar 30, 2011)

Morning!

Pinot i'm so sorry hun   

Magical - Keeping everything crossed for you today.

How is everyone else - keeping yourself sane during this nightmare?! Im going    Been awake since 4.00 with my brain going round and round. I'm trying not to torture myself but its not easy! Halfway there now but in 2 of my cycles I haven't got very far into the 2nd week so I suppose I will have to take each extra day as progress!! Still feeling pretty normal apart from sore nips, the odd cramps and a bit of a gippy tummy. Just cant bring myself to be positive.   

   to all you lovely ladies.


----------



## bombsh3ll (Apr 19, 2012)

Good luck magical, we're all rooting for you xxx

Kitty - just read your signature, your strength and determination in going through so many cycles and losses is truly inspiring, I really hope that beta picks up for you this time you deserve it xxx

Twinter - I see that you went to Dogus where I had my first attempt last year - what was your experience there like? I wouldn't recommend it for own egg but I did contact them re DEIVF before choosing Marbella. What mostly swung it was the freezing technology is better in Spain, but we didn't actually end up with any spares anyway this cycle, and Dogus would have put 4 back for me so I may well give them another go if not lucky this time. 

Evie-bean - keep your chin up honey we've another week to go yet!  I've STILL no preg symptoms 8dp3dt. The funny taste I had in my mouth - I've realised its after I take the aspirin and steroid tablet so can't even bask in that deluded little symptom!

Hugs to all the 2wwers,

B xxx


----------



## twinter12 (Jun 28, 2011)

Hi bombsh3ll, I would recommend Dogus for DE treatment I found them very good and wouldn't hestiate to go back (although wont need too - PMA).


----------



## tara83 (Jul 4, 2012)

Still spotting, more like light flow so guess that's a BFN for me. X


----------



## goingcrazy78 (Sep 6, 2011)

pinot sorry hun  
kity kate fingers crossed for u  
magical hope it goes well  
good luck to everyone else still waiting x

well ladies as u know i tested bfnon sunday i still havent rang and informed my clinic yet just cant seem to do it havent been able to cry either i still ferl numb usually i cant stop crying im thinking maybe im reating different cause i know its over now also im confused i had a spot of blood last monday 5dp 5dt then a bit of spotting tuesday still brown but wed i lost red blood and clots everytime i went for a we but by thursday all bleeding gad stopped took my last cyclogest sat night tested bfn sunday but still havent had a proper bleed im sure i should of had a full bleed by now usually after ivf my af is horrible


----------



## goingcrazy78 (Sep 6, 2011)

well ladies i just wanna say ggrrrrr   finnally rang my clinic explained whats been happening and they want me to re test in the morning just to check im not pregnant after all im so flipping confused right now the pain in my stomatch is getting worse ive still only had a one day bleed god this ivf is cruel sometimes


----------



## magicalbabydust (Jul 15, 2012)

Hi everyone, thank you for the lovely messages and I am sending so much     to all of those still waiting, I know how hard it is!

Well we just got the call - the bloods showed that my HCG has now dropped right down to 8.6, so it is not negative yet, but there abouts, the future is now obvious.  (And progesterone 24.1).  So I am now hoping for it to zoom down and for AF to arrive soon so that I dont have too many more days waiting for 'a miscarriage'.  I will be retested early next week which will by then confirm the negative.  I am lucky in the way things have been prepared and so glad that I did not test early to have my hopes up with a bfp and then devestated.  I have decided not to feel spat out at the end of a long IVF road, but inspired that so many things worked - from the eggs being fertilised through to some implantation and this gives me big hope for the future.  So - I am off for a big glass of wine with some pizza with a huge chocolate pudding, get my hair dyed, go for a run, have a nice hot bath and going to throw the rest of the pinapple away!  Lots of good things coming  

So I guess it is not a bfn yet (Donna - please dont put it up until the fat lady sings!) - I have to wait for Monday for that but at least I am very prepared.  

Josie - so much good luck - you have been so patient in your wait, I am   that you get a wonderful BFP along with everyone else waiting here - it is certainly time for the statistics to come right again and get lots of positives.

Big   to you all, xxx


----------



## tara83 (Jul 4, 2012)

Would just like to say good luck and good bye to everyone. I have decided to leave forums etc as I don't think it helped my symptom watching lol.

I don't need to take my test tomorrow as   is definitely here. Going for another cycle of IUI, taking it all one step at a time.

Hope you all get where you want to be as soon as possible. Sending you all   and  . Tara x


----------



## ClarissaN (Jan 1, 2012)

Tara - lots of love to you xxxxx


----------



## Sameea (Sep 5, 2011)

Hi girls,

Magical, so sorry for you, but well impressed with your possitive attitude. Good on ya! Take the possitive out of it and move forward with optimism, inspirational.  Good luck to you. xxx

Bombsh3ll, late response I know, but yes we are testing on same day and yes the 2ww is torture.  I'm trying my bloody best not to symptom check but have come to the conclusion that it's impossible.  I'm having some symtoms, swoolen sore boobs, AF type pains, a little dizzyness on occasion and constant peeing, which all seem positve but had very similar symptoms last time and tested negative.  You say you're having no symptoms... but looks to me that lots of women have had BFP's with no symptoms.  You just don't know til either OTD or AF!  Good luck and hope you can stay positive. xx

Tara , good luck for the future. Take care. xx

Well, 6 days to go!... What to do to pass the time  I bought myself a flash motor yesterday, hoped that would take my mind of this wait, but how short lived was that. lol.  Got the car from an auction and when I checked the arm rest in the centre of the back seat I found a brand new looking cute little fluffy toy inside.  Couldn't help but think it was a good omen.  

Good luck to all yet to test, gotta be plenty of positives coming to balance things out a little.

Sameea. xxx


----------



## Kitty_Kate (Nov 2, 2007)

Bombshell, Thank you for putting it so nicely, you made me feel like a lovely saint for a few seconds there, which makes a differenrce from the black cloud I have been walking round under without realising it x

Well hCG came back at 20, which is up from 15... but I've been around the block enough now to know that means it ain't gonna stick no metter how much hope my doc and her amazing staff keep holding. I keep calling it hope... here they call it god. It's quite nice really, living in a country where the people do spread the love they feel from god as a matter of course... it's like all this good Karma going round and round!!

Anyway, now I need to go and make some amends to a couple of awesome friends who have been here for me, and I've suddenly realised what a grumply little [w]itch I have been recently. Oops, I have no doubt they'll understand, and say something along the lines of they hardly even noticed. Bless 'em, but would that mean I'm always a grumpy [w]itch, if they say tat, or will it mean they're trying to be nice and make it seem like it was nothing? Darn, I just can't deal with the psychology of it all, so many bloody useless thoughts going round and round in pointless circles... and not even catching all that Karma whilst they're about it.

ANyway.


----------



## twinter12 (Jun 28, 2011)

Feel very wierd today - not sure how I feel but not quite right.  Is this good or bad?


----------



## goingcrazy78 (Sep 6, 2011)

re tested today and still bfn spoke to my dr who suspects my pain and no further bleeding is due to my overies being full of blood ouch no wander it hurts feeling more positive today time to start looking forward we did plan this was our last ivf but im thinking maybe take a yr out then try again time will tell in the mean time need to book my follow up where i want to be armed with lots of questions all pointing to the same thing why cause its driving me nuts .

goodluck to all of u still waiting ill be   for u all  

twinter12 try not to read too much into symptoms and feelings this ivf sure plays havok with our bodies and minds just try to relax and go with it as they say no news is good news good luck to u hun


----------



## bombsh3ll (Apr 19, 2012)

Hi all - this 2ww goes ever more slowly, 9dp3dt for me & still feel no different than usual! 

Tara- goodbye and wishing you all the luck in the world xxx

Magical and Kitty - I'm so sorry for the disappointing HCG's, it's heartbreakingly cruel when you get that little bit of hope then it's snatched away. Take care of yourselves, and magical I hope you pick a hair colour that's strong and bold, just like each & every one of us on here going through what we do xxx

Twinter - thanks for the Dogus update, I'd say feeling weird is probably a good sign - how many did you have put back?

Goingcrazy78 - glad you're finding the strength to move forward with a plan, I hope you get some useful answers from your follow up. Writing a list of questions you want to ask is a good idea- when I went my head was all over the place & I forgot half the things I'd intended to ask.

Sameea - That little toy in your car does sound like a good omen if ever there was one!! Are you gonna hold out for OTD? I've been swinging like a pendulum whether to do it or not, but I've decided that I'd hate to receive the same piece of bad news twice over, & also each IVF cycle costs so much that I at least want a full 2 weeks of hope & happiness for my money's worth!

Hugs to everyone else still waiting for their miracle,

B xxx


----------



## Martha Moo (Jan 30, 2004)

Hi Ladies

Just popping by to sprinkle some PMA                           around the board

Magical, Kitty sending big     your way

Josie37      for your news tomorrow 

 and  to all still in the wait

Donna


----------



## Rainbowb (Jan 10, 2012)

Hi ladies- hope all is well with everyone and you are enjoying your weekends!
Just a quick me post so I do apologise- I'm currently 5dp3dt and I have really bad AF pains- is this normal so soon? I'm in a right panic now- is AF around the corner aghhhh! Xxx


----------



## gaynorann (Sep 1, 2012)

Morning Rainbow, i think everyones symptoms are differant, i had AF pains from ET day they worsened a couple of days after ET then calmed down but never actually went away and I'm still getting them now. As far as I'm aware a lot of the twinges and pains can be ligament pain. Good luck for your OTD


----------



## Louket (Aug 15, 2012)

Rainbow - I'm 3dp5dt and had really bad Cramping and AF pain for the first 36 hours. My AF isn't due until OTD date so I knew it wasn't coming but the pain was making me  

From what I've read it's quite common and nothing to worry too much about  

Mine has settled down since yesterday afternoon and only the odd slight twinge now


----------



## bombsh3ll (Apr 19, 2012)

Hi ladies,

Rainbowb, I agree with the others about the cramps I had them on and off all last week following my ET, they've subsided now just very occasional light cramp.

I had them in the cycle that was a BFP too - it went on to miscarry but the hcg was still on track at the end of the 2ww so whatever went wrong happened after that point & I'm sure had nothing to do with the cramps.

It looks like you had egg collection too which can cause all kinds of pains whilst your ovaries are recovering!

Fingers crossed we'll all get some good news soon - this thread is due some BFPs!!

We're off to see DP's parents today, they are lovely people but can be a bit insensitive where our infertility and ICSI attempts are concerned.

Have a great weekend,

B xxx


----------



## josie37 (Aug 18, 2012)

morning all,

hope you are enjoying the weekend and sun.

magical - so sorry things didn't work out for you this time my stim buddy   You have such a positive attitude and   that things work out for you in future. how was the pizza and wine? thinking of you and make sure you keep in touch   x
ps my DH is even asking after you now! 

tara83 -so sorry   good luck in the future

hi to everyone else and send you lots of    

Amazingly it's a    for us today! Am pretty shocked as this is our first attempt and I never imagined I would get this far. For those with AF cramps (rainbow, Louket?) I was so convinced my AF was here due to cramps that i tested early but doesn't look like it was AF after all... Really pleased but also very realistic, especially after what I've read on here that there is a long road ahead. My clinic doesn't do blood test so just going by pee sticks too! 

take care and good luck to all testing soon xx


----------



## Sameea (Sep 5, 2011)

Josie, amazing news, i'm so happy for you.   and you've broken the spell, about time someone got a  .  

I'm paniking a little today I'm 9dp 3dt and I woke up to some traces of blood, not too much happening yet but this is exactly what happened on my last tx and it turned into full AF on 10dp.   it's implantation but I'm thinking it's a little late for that.  Gonna be knicker checking all day.  Very tempted to test early but I think that could just bring more torture. Gotta go to a kids Birthday party now which will at least take my mind of things a little and it's a family party so I'll have my support network around me.   

Bombsh3ll, I think you're wise not to test early, only makes things harder in my opinion.  I tested early on my last tx but that was because I had full on AF and just wanted to put myself out of my misery and move on.  Think I will do the same this time but only if I get the full AF again.

Good luck to everyone yet to test and here's to the tables turning FINALLY, thanks to Josie. 

Blow me some bubbles for luck.
Sameea. xxx


----------



## bombsh3ll (Apr 19, 2012)

Josie37 - Woo hoo!!!! BIG CONGRATULATIONS on your BFP!!!! It was about time the luck started to change on this thread. Enjoy your special day, you've worked hard to get here & deserve to be on cloud nine right now xxx

Sameea, hang in there hopefully you've got a little implanter burrowing in and causing the spotting, I don't think 9dp3dt is late at all for this. Some people even seem to get light spotting AFTER their BFP & all is normal. It's really brave and big hearted of you going to the kiddies' party whilst you're going through this gut wrenching time, I sometimes find it so hard to keep a smile on my face at events full of babies/children/pregnant women.

Keep us posted! Hugs to everyone else,

B xxxx


----------



## magicalbabydust (Jul 15, 2012)

Josie - wooooohhhhhhooooooo!! That is awesome news my friend - so many congratulations, I am thrilled for you. Take it really easy now and look after yourself as you are PREGNANT! Brilliant news.

I am away at the moment and on phone so apologies for lack of personals. I just wanted to check how Josie was. I am so thrilled xxx


----------



## Sameea (Sep 5, 2011)

Well looks like it's all over for me again, got full on AF yesterday whilst I was at the kids birthday party.  GUTTED.  Kids didn't make me feel sad though, I found hanging with all the kids very healing. It was when I tried to talk with the adults that I couldn't hold the tears back, really didn't want to go home on my own (my hubby's not with me right now). Think I'm gonna start working with children again, may help with the longing.  Think I'm gonna call it a day now, this IVF is so gruelling for me.  I'm so impressed with all you girls who keep on going, I think you're really brave.  

Did an early test this morning just to put myself out of my misery.  It's all gone exactly the same as the last tx except that I had even more symptoms this time.  My hospital won't give me a blood test so may go to GP just to See if there any hint that the implantation did begin, think I'd like to know.  This AF is soo heavy and painfull, was last tx. Gonna right off today and think about my life tomorrow.

Wishing all you ladies all the best of luck.  I really hope all your dreams come true.

Sameea. xxx


----------



## josie37 (Aug 18, 2012)

Sameea - so sorry things didn't work out for you this time. think you are right to give yourself a break and see how you feel when the dust settles. take care of yourself  

Magical - thanks for the lovely post. Hope you are away somewhere nice!
xx


----------



## Sameea (Sep 5, 2011)

Thanks Josie. Take good care of yourself and that little bubba of yours. xxx


----------



## bombsh3ll (Apr 19, 2012)

Oh Sameea I'm so, so sorry to hear your sad news, my heart goes out to you & I really hope you're able to rest up and take comfort from those around you right now. I hope the GP is sympathetic regarding the blood test then you can at least have that bit of peace of mind either way about implantation.

Look after yourself & take the time you need to heal, sending you a big hug xxx

I just really don't feel like I'm pregnant either this cycle as I'm just the same as normal & not even really getting cramps any more. I'm thankful in a way that the witch can't just make an unannounced visit telling me its over as I'm on an Estrogen patch as well as the pessaries. This keeps AF away whether you're pregnant or not, so at least I get to find out on my terms on OTD, when I'll be at home and mentally prepared.

Hugs to all, & much babydust to those still to test, it seems like there aren't many of us left now!

B xxx


----------



## twinter12 (Jun 28, 2011)

Sameea - so sorry honey big   take care of yourself.

Josie - congrats thats really good news.

So sad when you post one positive and one negative  

AFM - I am now 9dp5dt have had sore boobs this weekend so hoping a good sign but not trying to read too much into it.  Have my HCG bloods on thursday - not sure whether to POAS before then?  I was told Bloods on Thurs and POAS Sat so not sure if to POAS before my bloods are done - they said I would have result by end of day so not sure whether to just wait - VOTES?


----------



## Evie-Bean (Mar 30, 2011)

Hi ladies, just a brief one from me. It's all over early again for us. I started bleeding today and my test day is thurs. Just don't know how I can pick myself up again this is the 4th negative cycle and in not sure how much more heartbreak I can take. 

I wish all you lovely ladies all the love and luck in the world and I pray all your  dreams come true. 
Xxx


----------



## magicalbabydust (Jul 15, 2012)

Samee And Eviebean - so sorry to both of you. Be kind to yourself and I hope so much that you are successful in the future.

I just came on to say Cheerio from me too and good luck to everyone out there for all dreams to come true xxx


----------



## Martha Moo (Jan 30, 2004)

Hi Ladies

Such sad news today     Sameea Evibean and magicalbabydust i truly hope that your pain lessens and your dreams are realised

ClarissaN and Karen55    for some good news for you both tomorrow

 to those still waiting their OTD

Donna


----------



## bombsh3ll (Apr 19, 2012)

Evie-Bean, i'm so sorry you've had to go through that-
nobody deserves this heartbreak time after time. Sending you a big hug, my thoughts are with you, do stay strong & look after yourself xxx

Twinter - if you have somewhere that will have your blood results back in a day then I'd go for that rather than POAS -you'll have a definite answer 3 days sooner. The only reason I'm using a peestick on my OTD is because blood tests take up to a week to come back at my GP & I couldn't be in limbo stuffing myself with hormones for that length of time & don't want to pay for bloods at a private place as it's money towards my next cycle if negative. 

Magical - all the best for the future & thanks for sharing this difficult journey with us xxx

I honestly think this cycle is a BFN for me as not only do I have no preg symptoms I've had a bit of pink mucus today (12days post 3dt) & you're not even supposed to be able to bleed on estrogen patches. I'd have killed for this a few days ago then I could have fantasized it was implantation!

GOOD LUCK to those testing tomorrow!!!!!! 

Hugs to everyone else,

B xxx


----------



## Kitty_Kate (Nov 2, 2007)

Oh well, after two weeks of testing positive, my 3 week wait is finally over, as the doctor called last night to let us know we should stop the meds and let this one end too.  Bum.  Getting a bit fed up of this now!


----------



## gaynorann (Sep 1, 2012)

im so sorry kate


----------



## yrblueeyedgirl (Sep 9, 2010)

Hi ladies , 

I hope you dont mind me joining in , im also on my 2ww this is my 2nd cycle and from start to Finnish its been very different from my first. Basically felt like crap, today i have a period type belly too just hope im reading too much into this.
Also hugs to everyone whos had bad news , this ivf lark is soo emotional xxx


----------



## ClarissaN (Jan 1, 2012)

Hello all

Just an update from me - AF arrived on Sunday as expected so we'll take a month off and decide if we want to go through it again. 

Good luck to everybody


----------



## Bless me (Jan 14, 2012)

Hi ladies, can I join you all here?

I am on 2ww ET on 18 Sep and OTD on 28.
I got flu since yesterday feeling ill and tired.  
Would like to give and share experiences on this evil 2ww....


----------



## Evie-Bean (Mar 30, 2011)

Thankyou so much for all your kind words it means so much to know that people truly understand how i feel ( not that i would wish any of you lovely ladies to have to know how this feels)

After many many tears yesterday my lovely husband came home from work and made me feel so much better (he's very positive person) he reminded me to put this journey into perspective, ive had a crap year with first my grandad passing away and then my dear step-dad passing away very suddenly. He says we will keep trying and we will be successful in the end (Bless him!!) I just need to recover my body and my heart and try to prepare myself for another FET we have 3 frosties and move onto cycle number 5. Am def going to discuss with my consultant if there is anything else we can do.

For all of you lovely ladies who have not been successful (yet!!) I wish you love, happiness and massive amounts of luck in your journey.

And for all those deserving ladies with their BFP's I wish you healthy and happy pregnancies and looking forward to the day when you can hold your little bundles of love.

Thanks again ladies your support has been fantastic,

xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Martha Moo (Jan 30, 2004)

Hi Ladies

Welcome to Nature and yrblueeyedgirl wishing you both lots of luck for the 2ww 

Kitty Kate so sorry  

Bombsh3ll and Dids72  for OTD tomorrow

 to all still in the wait  all around

Donna


----------



## bombsh3ll (Apr 19, 2012)

Evie-Bean, your hubby sounds a lovely man I'm glad you have that much needed support & that you're managing to pick yourself up after the hateful BFN. Fingers crossed those little gems in the freezer will come good for you xxx

Kitty_Kate, I'm so sorry it dragged on that long for you, it's crueller than a straight BFN. I hope you can find some peace & start your recovery and healing from this cycle now the medication and testing is over xxx

ClarissaN- sorry to hear your sad news. I hope it's not long before your dreams come true. Look after yourself xxx

Welcome on board Nature & yrblueeyedgirl! Wishing you both a speedy and hopeful 2ww xxx

Thanks for the encouragement for tomorrow Donna Marie!

I was planning to do the urine test first thing with clearblue digital, but not look at it until I come home from work after lunch so that I can be on my own in private & not be either heartbroken or a gibbering wreck with disbelief whilst I'm at work (nobody there knows I'm doing IVF), but my clinic called today- they need to know in the morning so my medication can be adjusted if it's positive. So, I'm just going to have to be brave and bite the bullet, then dredge up every ounce of composure I have to go out and be my normal self all morning.

Wish me good luck!!! 

B xxx


----------



## bombsh3ll (Apr 19, 2012)

Hi, I'm on here at a ridiculously early time as there's no way I can get back to sleep now my nerves are in bits!

When I first dipped the stick it was totally negative, then after waiting the full 5 minutes it's a REALLY faint positive, a full 14 days after 3 day transfer. That's on 2 of the super sensitive internet test sticks, with strong early morning urine. I also did a clearblue digi, which says pregnant1-2 weeks.

Last time when I had a BFP then early miscarriage the clearblue was pregnant2-3 weeks by the same stage and the line was much stronger on the ones I bought online, so I think this is just going to be a chemical ( I just don't feel pregnant at all. 

I've now had to double my estrogen patches just in case, & need to get a blood test asap at the GP's - I hate the fact that all this estrogen exposure is probably unnecessary & using up meds I could put towards next cycle & am kicking myself for not just arranging bloods days ago. The blood tests can take a week to come back at the GP's but when I've had it done I'm going to try phoning the early pregnancy unit who can look it up immediately like when I kept having to get levels done last time.

I know that if I'd not been here before & just done a digi & seen the word "pregnant" applied to me in any capacity, I'd be jumping for joy right now, but I really don't have a good feeling about this. Please keep your fingers crossed for me, I'll update when I know for sure.

Donna Marie - please don't put my result up on the September hall of fame yet until I have something conclusive.

Hugs to you all & thanks for listening,

B xxx


----------



## dids72 (Feb 20, 2011)

Morning ladies, unfortunately no good news from me. Tested and got a BFN   
We are down but not out. We will hope for a good result with FET.
Big hugs to all the other ladies who have had sad news. Lots of luck to those still waiting to test, come on girls lets break the cycle 
Bombshell really hope you get a +ve , blowing baby dust your way.

Dids 
Xx


----------



## Tracyxx (Jul 27, 2007)

Morning Girls,

Could i please join you all as i had 2 x 6 cell embryos transferred last wednesday (19/9) so i am 7dpt3dt /10dpo and this 2ww is driving me totally crazy   

I have had no symptoms at all since transfer so was sure i was out but then last night i started getting terrible nausea and had to go to bed early as i just couldnt keep my eyes open which just isn't me at all so i started feeling slightly hopeful again so tested today (7dp3dt/10dpo) using a FR & a CB and they where both BFN so im gutted   .

In my head im sure its all over but my heart is telling me to hang on and test again in a few days just incase 10dpo was too early.

Tracyx


----------



## twinter12 (Jun 28, 2011)

Tracy - hang on in there you might have tested too early.

Dids - so sorry for your news.

Bombsh3ll - sending you  

AFM - hanging in there HCG bloods tomorrow, so wanted to test this morning but just to scared. Well by end of day tomorrow I will know as said they could get results back same day


----------



## bombsh3ll (Apr 19, 2012)

Hi girls, thanks for the kind wishes - 

Dids- I'm so sorry 2 hear of your BFN today, I'm glad you've got frosties & really hope you get a keeper out of them xxx 

Twinter - GOOD LUCK with your test tomorrow!!! It's good that you find out the same day- can I ask where you're getting tested? My GP practice are not quick and the local private clinic charge £45. 

Tracy - I'm sure you've tested WAY too early at 7 days, even octomum probably wouldn't have got a result so soon! You have plenty of hope, & the nausea could be a really good sign xxx

I've had the blood test now and hopefully can get a result tomorrow, meanwhile I'm on double pessaries and patches. I'm coping with it better this time as I went into it knowing it's often not black or white whether you're pregnant after 2 weeks. I've learnt not to rely on peesticks again though, they are designed for people whose circumstances are so far from mine that its meaningless.

Much luck and babydust to everyone else still waiting

B xxx


----------



## Martha Moo (Jan 30, 2004)

Hi ladies

Bombsh3ll everything crossed for tomorrow   
Twinter12 well done for holding off testing today everything crossed for tomorrow honey

Tracy fab news on being PUPO, you may want to join the following thread http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=294654.new#new as this thread will close on sunday as September will be up then, there are a few girls at similar timescales to you there

 all around

Donna


----------



## Tracyxx (Jul 27, 2007)

Thankyou Donna I will go and join now, I was wondering what would happen to the thread with us moving into October  

Tracyx


----------



## twinter12 (Jun 28, 2011)

Well bloods test today at 9.30am - I really need to know the answer but still too scared to POAS this morning.  I am being tests at a local private IVF clinic The Agora in Hove costs £41 but my in Cyprus insists you have bloods as we as a HPT which I think is why I holding out as would have to have this done not matter what my result.


----------



## bombsh3ll (Apr 19, 2012)

Twinter - I've got everything crossed for you ...xxx

Well, I stupidly did another of the supposedly super sensitive urine tests this morning whilst waiting for my blood result, I just wanted to see if the line had got any darker. It wasn't my first pee of the day this time though. It was virtually negative, only the vaguest hint of a line after 5mins. I just felt like ripping my patches off there & then! 
Anyway I phoned for my blood result & yesterday's HCG was 266! The nurse thought that was low, & I'm getting it checked again on Friday morning but for now I'm still in the race.

I can't get excited yet because it was over 400 last time & still m/c but guess I just have to take one day at a time.

Good luck to the others still to test - bloods rule over peesticks for sure!

B xxx


----------



## K25 (May 1, 2012)

Hi all. Does anyone have a link to a October thread yet? It's just that i had a fet 2days ago and otd is 6th October, would appreciate it if someone could let me know please because cant find it on here. Thanks, Kim x


----------



## Louket (Aug 15, 2012)

Ks25 - here it is

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=294654.new#new

Good luck


----------



## bombsh3ll (Apr 19, 2012)

Twinter - any news?

Nature - GOOD LUCK for your OTD tomorrow!!!!!! Are you doing POAS or blood test?

I'm still waiting for my second beta - had it taken this morning but too scared to phone for it this afternoon as at work so will get it tomorrow.

B xxx


----------



## twinter12 (Jun 28, 2011)

Sadly was BFN for us. After three attempt that will be t for us, DH cant see me going through it again & can't  afford another try so we will go on as a couple. Love to everyone & i hope your dreams come true


----------



## Martha Moo (Jan 30, 2004)

Hi

just popping in to send Twinter12 and DH a big    

Bombsh3ll any news hun      

    and  for tomorrows testers 

Donna


----------



## bombsh3ll (Apr 19, 2012)

Twinter - I'm so sorry, I feel gutted for you I was so hoping Dogus would come good for you. I really hope you and your DH can find strength and comfort in each other and move towards a happier future at peace with whatever you decide is right for you. Look after yourself, I'm sending you a big hug xxx

Well - I got my beta result back from yesterday and it was 600+!! I didn't hear the exact number as my heart was pounding & my nerves were in bits! I was so thrilled to hear that after being up all night in such a state with anxiety, then they couldn't find my result at first & we had to wait 2 hours for a call back. I'm doing a third test tomorrow, then if that is ok I just wait for a scan after that.

A BIG GOOD LUCK HUG to the September girls still to test!! Nature - let us know how you get on today!!

B xxx


----------



## mary poppins10 (Jan 26, 2010)

Bombsh3ll brilliant news xxx


----------



## Martha Moo (Jan 30, 2004)

Hi

Bombsh3ll thats brilliant news  for tomorrows test    

Nature and Louket our final testers  for tomorrow

I will post some links tomorrow for your respective onward journeys

I truly do hope your dreams do come true

Donna


----------



## Louket (Aug 15, 2012)

Morning ladies

Haven't posted much on here as have been trying not to let the 2ww send me   but have been following everyone. 

Massive   to everyone who got a BFN. hope you are all taking some 'me' time and are doing ok. 

Very pleased for those with BFPs  

AFM...last to test and happy to report that its a   for us!

Almost unbelievable given our IVF journey. It's not really had time to sink in yet as I'm now already stressing about another   to the first scan! 

Wishing all of you September ladies the absolute best for the future


----------



## Martha Moo (Jan 30, 2004)

Hi Ladies

where has the month gone!

Louket fantastic news on closing the thread on a BFP you must be on 

My heart goes out to those whose dreams havent come true this month   
As promised here is a link which you may find helpful

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?board=42.0
There is a link on the board for ideas of questions for follow up consultations which many find helpful, i truly hope your hopes and dreams come true in the near future

to the ladies whose dreams came true this month,

Pregnancy Club http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=293909.msg5147187#new

Lots of ladies find this thread helpful during the next wait!http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=293908.560

Pregnancy related chat/questions http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?board=174.0

All the best to you all

Donna


----------



## bombsh3ll (Apr 19, 2012)

Louket - AWESOME!!!! CONGRATULATIONS on your fantastic BFP!!!! 

Wishing you a wonderful pregnancy journey - we've climbed a big mountain to get here & now we're standing at the foot of another, but how beautiful will the view from the top be??!! xxx

My third beta came back above 1600 today, so a cautious sigh of relief with an early scan booked for Thurs 4th Oct.

Again a big hug to all those who've gone through this difficult time & shared their stories and support on this thread, & much babydust to the girls whose dreams have yet to come true. I hope you don't have to wait too long.

B xxx


----------

